# mal wieder was gaaaanz rares



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2005)

gt tandem in der bucht  der verkäufer vertut sich zwar mindestens 10 jährchen beim alter aber was soll`s    ich schätze dabei kann man sich usps abschminken  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56192&item=7157598809&rd=1


----------



## Kint (26. Juli 2005)

Holla die waldfee...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7172047620&category=98083&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juli 2005)

so, wir hatten ja schon kinder-zaskars, zaskar mit u-brake UNTER den sitzstreben, nen singlespeed-rahmen u.s.w..
hier bei ebay mal wieder was, und die bilder drunter gleich "auf ewig" archiviert damit sie nicht mit der auktion verschwinden... wenn wer die anderen bilder gespeichert hatte bitte auch hier rein.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7172047620&category=98083&rd=1


----------



## Kint (1. August 2005)

moment - nummer zwei von drei ???   
wenigstens hat jemand dran gedacht die Bilder zu retten. Damit hast Du doch deinen platz hier im forum     unsereins denkt ja immer zuerst an verlade...
vielleicht magst aufhören zu schmollen und mir mal erklären ob zaskars immer 73er BB's hatten und obs noch andere GT Alu hardtail modelle mit der BB größe gab ?  
Apropros Zaskar und wo wir grade dabe sind - jemand so was schon mal gesehen...?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7171972339&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Für den preis dochn Schnapper...


----------



## lehmann (12. August 2005)

verdammt,  nur ein 16" .    

echt zum Heulen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-XCR-1000-...229620747QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (12. August 2005)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> Apropros Zaskar und wo wir grade dabe sind - jemand so was schon mal gesehen...?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7171972339&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Für den preis dochn Schnapper...


So etwas ist schon echt selten und der Preis tatsächlich sehr gut. Eine 900er XTR in NOS, RESPEKT


----------



## Propeller (19. August 2005)

lehmann schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt,  nur ein 16" .
> 
> echt zum Heulen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-XCR-1000-...229620747QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ja gschissn,mich traf fast der Schlag,umso grösser war die Enttäuschung als ich die Grösse sah.Glaub aber dass ich ihn mir eh nicht leisten könnte,mich würds ned wundern wenn da nen Tausi oder mehr drinn wär.


----------



## cleiende (19. August 2005)

Das XCR ist aber nicht zum ersten Mal drin


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Das XCR ist aber nicht zum ersten Mal drin



in dem zustand doch!


----------



## GT-Man (19. August 2005)

Das STS XCR 1000 gabs in 16" schon einmal in "neu". Bei einem 18" hätte ich schon mal zugeschlagen, aber so   . Letztens gab es auch schon ein STS XCR 2000 - aber leider wiedermal in "S".


----------



## ambiker11 (6. September 2005)

Auch etwas ganz rares.   


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5239759700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. September 2005)

auch nett....

naja folgenden Artikel hatten wir ja hier schon mal...
Alle papas jetzt mal   

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-24-Wh...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (7. September 2005)

der vollständigkeit halber :
http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Black-Qua...180987737QQcategoryZ56192QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (18. September 2005)

hier auch was ganz rares und abgedrehtes :

ich hoffe nur, dass da kein zaskar verbraten wurde   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=5239759700


----------



## Kint (3. November 2005)

hehehe ... bald isse da. :





edit: 
noch zwei muffen und nen paar rohre dann wird selbst gebrutzelt...:


----------



## Kint (15. Januar 2006)

alle die noch 700D Reifen suchen - auf ebay.com

hab leider nur die Artikelnummer:

7211205826 

und hier auch rar aber ich "dare to be different" nicht - oder so...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-XCR100...211758485QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

  :kotz:


----------



## KONI-DU (16. Januar 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> und hier auch rar aber ich "dare to be different" nicht - oder so...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-XCR100...211758485QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> :kotz:



......ist das ein normaler xcr rahmen ? sieht so kantig aus  

Sorry, erst lesen, dann posten !!!!!

Ich hab´s gesehen --> STS XCR ---> Montag Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2006)

wieder 700d reifen...
http://cgi.ebay.com/700-D-x-2-00-GT...212582614QQcategoryZ58100QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sts xcr 2000:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7212192415&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Valen (22. Januar 2006)

(700D Reifen) Ja, und er versendet nicht nach Germany...


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2006)

waren wieder welche drin - keine ahnung wo die alle grade herkommen...


----------



## Valen (23. Januar 2006)

Ja, gerade als ich Sofortkauf machen wollte waren die weg  
Habe den Verkäufer angemailt, sagt es waren seine letzten  
Sind nach Deutschland gegangen, also

WER VON EUCH WAR DAS? 

nur gut, dass ich noch zwei Satz in Reserve habe, sonst würde ich mich jetzt glatt ärgern....


----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2006)

NEUES psyclone - mit seltener headshok gabel (lt verkäufer)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7214613684&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

gt lts mit disc hinterbau und schönem aufbau...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7214615153&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

sorry den disc hinterbau antizipiere ich - aber man kann ja nachfragen wie er denn seine scheibe befestigt...


----------



## tomasius (27. Januar 2006)

Headshok


----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2006)

quote: EXTRAORDINARILY RARE Michael Browning custom integrated steertube suspension fork. 
wie würdest dues ausdrücken... coladose passt ja eh nicht rein !

aber wunderschön oder...? mit dem passendem flipflop... eine augenweide nur wieder zwei nummern zu klein... 
sieht (mit ausnahme der FEDER gabel und der farbe und dem schriftzug übrigens meinem Bravado zum verwechseln ähnlich...


----------



## kingmoe (28. Januar 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> quote: EXTRAORDINARILY RARE Michael Browning custom integrated steertube suspension fork.
> wie würdest dues ausdrücken... coladose passt ja eh nicht rein !
> 
> aber wunderschön oder...? mit dem passendem flipflop... eine augenweide nur wieder zwei nummern zu klein...
> sieht (mit ausnahme der FEDER gabel und der farbe und dem schriftzug übrigens meinem Bravado zum verwechseln ähnlich...



Aber dein Bravado ist doch nicht fillet brazed, oder?!  
Die Rohrsätze sind aber tatsächlich gleich! Nur die Verarbeitung des Psyclone ist eine andere Liga.
Das Psyclone ist Marco und mir mal so angeboten worden, es sollte 400,- US$ bringen plus enorme Versandkosten. Dazu gab es das hier letztens diskutierte Xizang mit Stahlhinterbau, frame only für 600,- US$. Aber der Versand sollte so merkwürdig (alles einzeln, sogar die Gabel = teuer) abgewickelt werden, dass wir es gelassen haben. Der Verkäufer ist allerdings integer, da hatte Marco schon gekauft und alkles klappte reibungslos.

Hier nochmal sehr große Fotos von meine Festplatte (Klicken! Sonst wird hier alles zu breit  ):

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Psyclone_Proto.JPG

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Psyclone_Proto_fork.JPG


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2006)

nee isses nicht...hat aber ein gerades abschlussrohr...  
rohrsätze sind auch nicht ganz gleich - sind zwar beides gtx rohre allerdings beim psyclone ultralight beim bravado ultra 3 - ultratrocken ist bei stahlrohren ja nie verkehrt...wechens dem Rost.... 

aber nochmal sooo schöööön. und die gabel.....


----------



## kingmoe (28. Januar 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> nee isses nicht...hat aber ein gerades abschlussrohr...
> rohrsätze sind auch nicht ganz gleich - sind zwar beides gtx rohre allerdings beim psyclone ultralight beim bravado ultra 3 - ultratrocken ist bei stahlrohren ja nie verkehrt...wechens dem Rost....
> 
> aber nochmal sooo schöööön. und die gabel.....



Naja, das war je nach Jahrgang beim Psyclone (wie bei vielen GTs) immer wieder anders: Mal GTX Ultra III, mal nur GTX, mal Superlight... Also da braucht das entsprechende Bravado-Pendant sich bis aufs Finish nicht hinter verstecken! Und Richter, Avalanche und Karakorum waren - je nach Jahrgang - auch schon mit TT GTX unterwegs. Alles echt schöne Teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. Januar 2006)

jaaah... denke da wehmütig an mein karakoram elite zurück...
93er jahrgang, in 22" auch mit gtx tubing... hachja...


----------



## Davidbelize (8. März 2006)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen..................http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1000-DS-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


vor allem die bremse und die nabe


----------



## GTdanni (8. März 2006)

Ich hab noch nie so viele gute Bilder in einer Auktion gesehen. 

Allerdings sind manche Sachen etwas komisch. 

Kettenlänge zum Beispiel. 

  Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (10. März 2006)

war schonmal mit reserve price drin. ging nicht weg damals... aber jetzt wer bereit ist 600$ shipping zu bezahlen...;-)


----------



## jedinightmare (14. März 2006)

Keine Ahnung, wie er seine Disk befestigt hat, aber ich habe an meinem 96er Avalanche auch ne Disk hinten dran - Cnc-gefräster Adapter sei Dank. Hab nur im Moment kein Bild, kommt aber nach. Klappt perfekt.


----------



## versus (16. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, wie er seine Disk befestigt hat, aber ich habe an meinem 96er Avalanche auch ne Disk hinten dran - Cnc-gefräster Adapter sei Dank. Hab nur im Moment kein Bild, kommt aber nach. Klappt perfekt.


du sprichst nicht von dem point-adapter, oder ?
unbedingt mal ein foto posten !!!


----------



## jedinightmare (16. März 2006)

Nein, das Point-Ding ist schlichtweg Schrott. Ich habe mir die Maße bei Magura runtergeladen und mich mit meinem Bruder (Werkzeugmachermeister) zusammengesetzt, ihm mein Problem geschildert und festgestellt, dass das alles im Prinzip ja ziemlich einfach ist. Der Adapter ist aus Edelstahl, ist deswegen NICHT angeschweißt (logisch), sondern angeschraubt (in einem sereinmäßigen Gewinde) Passt perfekt und bremst absolut ohne Macken, weil sich die Bremse ja eh gegen den Rahmen abstützt - NULL Sicherheitsrisiko.
Bilder poste ich, wenn ich fertig bin mit Basteln, mein Bike liegt gerade in alle Einzelteile zerlegt im Wohnzimmer rum. Will zum Wochenende fertig sein, Bilder kommen dann Anfang der Woche... Retrofans freut Euch - hab inzwischen sogar ´ne Uni-Disk aufgetrieben!!!!


----------



## -lupo- (18. März 2006)

So, eins von 8 die angeblich im vereinigtem Königreich ausgeliefert wurden:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-IT1-DOWNHI...227183833QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wer will meine Niere?


----------



## Kint (19. März 2006)

bekannter in uk hat sich das ding auch bestellt, er sprach von 25 dies in den uk geben soll. also es wird wohl nicht verramscht von gt, das is doch schon mal was...

ach und erklär mir mal was ich mit so ner missbrauchten niere soll, ;-)

achja wers lieber classich mit gt mag, und nicht auf so neumodischen schnickschnack wie ein getriebe wertlegt, hier mal wieder was feines, allerdings nicht ganz billig.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8783691142&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

hier mal ein foto - man beachte das rücklicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (21. März 2006)

Ich bastel mir hier nen Wolf, das ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.... Hab gerade meinen Bremsgriff gekillt  
Brauche ein wenig Hilfe... 

1.
Hat irgedwer in seinem Keller noch nen Tütchen mit dem Befestigungskrimskrams für ne Unidisk-Hinterradverkleidung? Ohne Clips keine Disk  

2.
Habe in irgendner Uraltausgabe der bike mal gelesen, dass man mit ein bischen Rumgefriemel die XT-II-Hebel auf Acht- und sogar Neunfach gebastelt bekommt. Weiß jemand wie?

3.
Wie erkläre ich meiner Frau den Magura-Öl-Fleck auf dem Teppich!!!!????


----------



## versus (22. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> 3.Wie erkläre ich meiner Frau den Magura-Öl-Fleck auf dem Teppich!!!!????


kleiner tipp, der auf erfahrungswerten basiert  , fleckenteufel öle & fette


----------



## jedinightmare (23. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tipp, der auf erfahrungswerten basiert  , fleckenteufel öle & fette


Wo kriegt man das? Drogerie?


----------



## oldman (24. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kriegt man das? Drogerie?



moin,
Fleckenteufel gibt's in allen gut sortierten Drogerien, aber auch in der Putzabteilung im Supermarkt. 
Da stehen normalerweise ~ 40 verschiedene Sorten rum, für jede Fleckenart eine Sorte.
http://www.dr-beckmann.de/drbeckmann/index.html
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (24. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> 2.
> Habe in irgendner Uraltausgabe der bike mal gelesen, dass man mit ein bischen Rumgefriemel die XT-II-Hebel auf Acht- und sogar Neunfach gebastelt bekommt. Weiß jemand wie?
> 
> lol:



hä? meinst du die daumies?


----------



## kingmoe (24. März 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> hä? meinst du die daumies?



Ich glaube ja, andere Shimano-Hebel lassen sich gar nicht modifizieren. Basteln muss aber auch sonst nicht:
XT-II-Daumies schalten neben 7-fach auch gerastert 8-fach, da ein Gang "über" ist. SW und Hebel sollten recht genau eingestellt sein. 9-Fach geht auch, da ja 8- und 9-fach Kassetten gleich breit sind. Wegen des kleineren Abstandes der einzelnen Ritzel muss dafür aber die Rasterung ausgeschaltet sein, also mit Friction (Reibung) geschaltet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (24. März 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ja, andere Shimano-Hebel lassen sich gar nicht modifizieren. Basteln muss aber auch sonst nicht:
> XT-II-Daumies schalten neben 7-fach auch gerastert 8-fach, da ein Gang "über" ist. SW und Hebel sollten recht genau eingestellt sein. 9-Fach geht auch, da ja 8- und 9-fach Kassetten gleich breit sind. Wegen des kleineren Abstandes der einzelnen Ritzel muss dafür aber die Rasterung ausgeschaltet sein, also mit Friction (Reibung) geschaltet werden.




jaaa, das geht, aber 7fach Hebelchen auf Friction und dann 9fach schalten, da muss der Daumen schon gut geeicht sein  
als Alternative nimmt man auch die Paul Adapter mit Lenkerendschaltern, kostet aber wiederum eine Batzen Geld.
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (24. März 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> jaaa, das geht, aber 7fach Hebelchen auf Friction und dann 9fach schalten, da muss der Daumen schon gut geeicht sein
> als Alternative nimmt man auch die Paul Adapter mit Lenkerendschaltern, kostet aber wiederum eine Batzen Geld.
> oldman



Ja, an die Paul-Schellen hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht!  
Die mit Dura Ace Shiftern - Traumhafte Daumies! Gibt´s bei Rabbit (auch, wenn ich den Laden komisch finde, aber das muss ja nichts heißen!)
Beim E: "PAUL Daumenschalthebel Adapter - Rennrad"


----------



## jedinightmare (24. März 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ja, andere Shimano-Hebel lassen sich gar nicht modifizieren. Basteln muss aber auch sonst nicht:
> XT-II-Daumies schalten neben 7-fach auch gerastert 8-fach, da ein Gang "über" ist. SW und Hebel sollten recht genau eingestellt sein. 9-Fach geht auch, da ja 8- und 9-fach Kassetten gleich breit sind. Wegen des kleineren Abstandes der einzelnen Ritzel muss dafür aber die Rasterung ausgeschaltet sein, also mit Friction (Reibung) geschaltet werden.



Dass die achtfach schalten, weiß ich, tue ich ja. Will aber im Rahmen meiner ganzen Bastelei direkt auf neunfach erhöhen - und irgendwo in der bike stand irgendwann mal, dass irgendwer es irgendwie geschafft hat, das Rasterplättchen auszutauschen. Will mir die aber auch nicht auf gut Glück zerfetzen, dann schalte ich lieber die Rasterung aus.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, was aus dem 10-Jahre-bike-magazin-troy-lee-zaskar geworden ist? Das mit der hammermäßigen Stars-ans-Stripes-Lackierung?


----------



## GT-Man (25. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß eigentlich jemand, was aus dem 10-Jahre-bike-magazin-troy-lee-zaskar geworden ist? Das mit der hammermäßigen Stars-ans-Stripes-Lackierung?



Wenn das Zaskar unten meinst: Bei Ebay USA taucht alle Jubeljahre mal eins auf.
Frage mich, ob von denen eins es bis nach Deutschland geschafft hat? Ich habe hier zumindest noch nie eins gesehen.

Was soll damit geworden sein?  War halt ein normales Zaskar Team in Sonderlackierung, die es halt nur in limitierter Auflage gab. Glücklich darf sich schätzen, wer eins ergattert hat.


----------



## zaskar76 (25. März 2006)

ich denke er meint das mit der kompletten troylee lackierung welches ein einzelstück war(troy hatte für gt 3 stück insgesamt gemacht). eines davon wurde damals in der bike verlost als der zaskar 10 jahre alt wurde oder so(10 jahre alt inkl. 2 jahre testphase von hansi und so meine ich)...


----------



## GT-Man (25. März 2006)

Na wenn es wirklich ein Unikat ist, woher soll man da wohl wissen, was daraus geworden ist? Hat denn jemand mal ein Bild von diesem Bike, denn ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, wie das Rad aussehen soll?


----------



## zaskar76 (25. März 2006)

ich komme an meine gerade nicht dran, aber das teil war so 98/99 rum in einer bike in einem zaskar-artikel abgebildet und wurde da halt verlost... hatte halt eine komplette stars&stripes airbrushlackierung von troy lee über den ganzen rahmen...


----------



## jedinightmare (26. März 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn es wirklich ein Unikat ist, woher soll man da wohl wissen, was daraus geworden ist? Hat denn jemand mal ein Bild von diesem Bike, denn ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, wie das Rad aussehen soll?



Ich scanne den Artikel nachher mal komplett ein.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Ich scanne den Artikel nachher mal komplett ein.


dann pack ihn bitte in dein fotoalbum und verlink ihn wenn du ihn in diesen thread stellen willst damit die scans schön groß bleiben können...


----------



## jedinightmare (30. März 2006)

So, der komplette Artikel eingescannt in meinem Album. Weiß irgendwer was daraus geworden ist?
Tragisch, dass 1999 das Zaskar DAS Kultbike schlechthin war, mit eigener Story in der bike und so, und in der aktuellen bike unter "ferner liefen" in ´nem test verschwindet und nicht mal besonders gelobt wird.
Tja, die Zeiten ändern sich offensichtlich.

Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, die Zeiten ändern sich offensichtlich.
> 
> Schade.



ich glaube allerdings auch nicht das der neue vertrieb es schafft das der zaskar noch mal über jahre hinweg zum bike/ht des jahres gewählt wird in der höchsten kategorie der bike  ich hätte gerne mal die zwei anderen versionen von troy gesehen...


----------



## versus (30. März 2006)

man könnte ja mal andenken hier im forum (unstrittig eine gruppierung von menschen, denen die zukunft der firma GT am herzen liegt und die sich mit der marke intensiv auseinander gesetzt hat) konstruktive vorschläge zu sammeln, die man in entsprechender form an den hersteller respektive vertrieb schickt. was meint ihr ? ? ?


----------



## jedinightmare (31. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte ja mal andenken hier im forum (unstrittig eine gruppierung von menschen, denen die zukunft der firma GT am herzen liegt und die sich mit der marke intensiv auseinander gesetzt hat) konstruktive vorschläge zu sammeln, die man in entsprechender form an den hersteller respektive vertrieb schickt. was meint ihr ? ? ?



Da bist Du nicht der Erste mit dieser Idee - leider wird das aber von Seiten GT nicht ernst genommen... Quantität ist denen wohl inzwischen leider wichtiger als Qualität (bezogen auf die Kunden).


----------



## cleiende (31. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte ja mal andenken hier im forum (unstrittig eine gruppierung von menschen, denen die zukunft der firma GT am herzen liegt und die sich mit der marke intensiv auseinander gesetzt hat) konstruktive vorschläge zu sammeln, die man in entsprechender form an den hersteller respektive vertrieb schickt. was meint ihr ? ? ?



Na ja, bin ja schon ein wenig ein romantischer Idealist, aber bei der "Betreuung des Forums durch GT Deutschland" glaube ich kaum, daß die Resonanz groß ist. Vermutlich wird dieses Unterforum als Refugium derer gesehen, die den glorreiche Zeiten von GT nachtrauern - und das bringt den Laden letztlich nicht in eine bessere Zukunft. Obwohl ja vermehrt auch Fahrer aktueller GTs hier auftauchen bzw. so mancher schwach wird (gelle, kingmoe).


----------



## versus (31. März 2006)

...und ganz aktuell hat ein an GT interessierter hier eine kaufberatung erfragt. solche dinge sollten für den vertrieb doch eigentlich auch interessant sein.
wahrscheinlich habt ihr aber recht und es ist die mühe nicht wert.


----------



## GT-Man (1. April 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> So, der komplette Artikel eingescannt in meinem Album.



Klasse, der Artikel! Vielen Dank für den Scan - das waren halt noch die guten alten Zeiten.


----------



## jedinightmare (4. April 2006)

Hab in Erinnerungen schwelgend meine ganzen alten bike-Hefte nochens durchgeblättert... Es gab sogar mal ´nen Zaskar / Slingshot-Vergleichstest...

DAS waren noch Zeiten....

Aber ich glaube, man ist bei GT überhaut nicht an den Kunden interessiert, die den besagten guten alten Zeiten nachtrauern, denn die bringen ja keine neuen Flockn in die Kasse. Ich erinner mich an den Worldcup 1995 in Kirchzarten, hatte das Glück, VIP-Karten für den gesamten Bereich zu haben (habe sie übrigens heute noch, eine signiert von H. Rey und die andere von M. Giove!!!) - und damit auch Zugang zum GT-Team. War echt der Knaller.
Heute bist Du als Kunde nur noch ein notwendiges Übel - insbesondere, wenn Du ein Problem mit bereits bezahlter Ware hast (in dem Zusammenhang Grüße an Magura.. ICH WARTE IMMER NOCH!!)

Um an den wirklichen Kult wieder anzuschließen gäbe es nur einen wirklich funktionierenden Weg: Die Jungs aus den Vertriebsbüros sollten endlich wieder biken gehen.


----------



## tomasius (10. April 2006)

gerade gefunden:

gt hr-nabe (neu)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-HRN-ringle-bu...233714103QQcategoryZ77586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gruß


----------



## GT-Man (11. April 2006)

Ein Singlespeed-Prototyp von GT??? Sowas habe ich echt noch nicht zuvor gesehen.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Prototype-SI...233303177QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (11. April 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Singlespeed-Prototyp von GT??? Sowas habe ich echt noch nicht zuvor gesehen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Prototype-SI...233303177QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Die Bilder sind aber nicht die zu der verlinkten Auktion, oder?! Auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Sache das.


----------



## jedinightmare (11. April 2006)

Also, die Bilder hier sind aber andere als die des Rahmens in der Auktion - aber ich bezweifele eigentlich, dass einer der beiden Rahmen tatsächlich von GT ist... Sieht nicht wirklich so aus. Kann mich natürlich täuschen. Wobei ich den ganzen Singlespeedquatsch nicht verstehe - ich denke, nur einen Gang zu haben geht ein wenig gegen die Grundidee des Mountainbikens, oder? 

DAS hier ist ´n Singlespeed


----------



## versus (12. April 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich den ganzen Singlespeedquatsch nicht verstehe - ich denke, nur einen Gang zu haben geht ein wenig gegen die Grundidee des Mountainbikens, oder?
> 
> DAS hier ist ´n Singlespeed


obacht - leg dich bloss nicht mit den singlespeedern an   ! ! !
ich habe auch mal gewagt zu fragen wo der witz bei der sache liegt - damit öffnet man die büchse der pandora


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> obacht - leg dich bloss nicht mit den singlespeedern an   ! ! !
> ich habe auch mal gewagt zu fragen wo der witz bei der sache liegt - damit öffnet man die büchse der pandora


  

Es ist wie bei vielen eigentlich sinnlosen Dingen: Es macht einfach Spaß. Nicht mehr - und nicht weniger. Natürlich ist es im Flachland etwas weniger beschwerlich als in den Alpen


----------



## GT-Man (12. April 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind aber nicht die zu der verlinkten Auktion, oder?! Auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Sache das.



Hast recht - hier der richtige Link. Soll auch ein Prototyp sein. Allerdings von einem Trackbike:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Prototype-96...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (13. April 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> obacht - leg dich bloss nicht mit den singlespeedern an   ! ! !
> ich habe auch mal gewagt zu fragen wo der witz bei der sache liegt - damit öffnet man die büchse der pandora



Friede, Friede.... Jedem das Seine. Aber ich muss mich natürlich entschuldigen, das war ja nicht mal ein GT. 

Natürlich sieht ein GT-Singlespeeder SO aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (13. April 2006)

*Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders!!!!*


----------



## Kint (20. April 2006)

bin auch wieder da  

halte die auch nicht für GT SSP frames.  OR nicht "pierced" keine logos, komische sache das...


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Mai 2006)

*Also hier endlich das Bild von meinem Adapter...*


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Mai 2006)

*Weiß irgendwer inzwischen, was aus DEM Bike geworden ist?*

Wäre für Infos echt dankbar!


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Mai 2006)

Herrliches Zaskar !!!


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2006)

auch wenn mich jetzt einige dafür steinigen und bei aller liebe zu GT - mit einem stars & stripes hobel würde ich in diesen wilden zeiten nicht rumfahren wollen...


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2006)

@ versus. dto....

@ all wer wills, ein psyclone solls sein:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-PSYCLONE-M...240803709QQcategoryZ27947QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und noch was. 12,5er zaskar... wer hüpft hier ???
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/xs-gt-zaskar_W0QQitemZ7242437898QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Mai 2006)

Gibt´s den genannten Club eigentlich noch?


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2006)

falscher fred aber ja gibbet noch... wie gesagt samstag 00 gegen lübeck bedeutet den quasi aufstieg.


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Mai 2006)

Ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. Mai 2006)

äh... tschuldige...war nicht als witz gemeint...

Du meinst den zaskar club ? keine Ahnung, gabs den jemals...? Wurde ja auch schon in mehreren prospekten erwähnt... wollmer einen Gründen ?


----------



## jedinightmare (18. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> äh... tschuldige...war nicht als witz gemeint...
> 
> Du meinst den zaskar club ? keine Ahnung, gabs den jemals...? Wurde ja auch schon in mehreren prospekten erwähnt... wollmer einen Gründen ?




Yo - könnten wir. Wenn ich kein Avalanche hätte...


----------



## Kint (18. Mai 2006)

meinte mehr so das forum. und du kannst mit dem bravado ja bald in den Stahl Klub eintreten...


----------



## jedinightmare (19. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> meinte mehr so das forum. und du kannst mit dem bravado ja bald in den Stahl Klub eintreten...



Wenn ich es denn bekomme....


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2006)

willst es haben ? ist meins...


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-LE-fr...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dieser mann weigert sich nach deutschland zu versenden.warum nur?


----------



## joines (25. Mai 2006)

hammerst geile Lackierung, gabs die damals auch bei uns? Noch nie gesehen


----------



## -w0lf- (25. Mai 2006)

Hatten die Damals ober- oder unterlack Dekors? Der Zaskar LE Schriftzug auf der linken Seite scheint leicht schief zu sein, während der rechte gerade verläuft ... vielleicht ist es ja ja gar nicht orginal? Naja, ich kann mich aber auch täuschen 

Mein Tip: Habe neulich mal eine Gabel aus den USA haben wollen und der Typ wollte ebenfalls nicht nach Deutschland schicken. Ich hab einfach jemand anderen aus den USA angeschrieben, bei dem ich schon mal Biketeile ersteigert hatte und der hat die Gabel für mich gewonnen und sie mir geschickt ... ganz unkompliziert hab ich dann bei ebay über einen PayPal-Request bezahlt


----------



## jedinightmare (27. Mai 2006)

-w0lf- schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tip: Habe neulich mal eine Gabel aus den USA haben wollen und der Typ wollte ebenfalls nicht nach Deutschland schicken. Ich hab einfach jemand anderen aus den USA angeschrieben, bei dem ich schon mal Biketeile ersteigert hatte und der hat die Gabel für mich gewonnen und sie mir geschickt ... ganz unkompliziert hab ich dann bei ebay über einen PayPal-Request bezahlt



Na toll. Auf die Idee hätte ich vorher kommen sollen. Naja, beim nächsten Mal... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sansibar (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo, hab da mal 'ne Frage, habe mir letzen Winter ein Zaskar LE aufgebaut mit Switchblades, Onza, Syncros und XTR, alles Teile aus 1995/96.
Brauche nur noch originale Sticker in gelb - blau (wo finden?), denn zur Zeit sind neue Sticker drauf. Wo sieht man eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen einem Zaskar und 'nem Zaskar LE ?


----------



## kingmoe (6. Juni 2006)

sansibar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab da mal 'ne Frage, habe mir letzen Winter ein Zaskar LE aufgebaut mit Switchblades, Onza, Syncros und XTR, alles Teile aus 1995/96.
> Brauche nur noch originale Sticker in gelb - blau (wo finden?), denn zur Zeit sind neue Sticker drauf. Wo sieht man eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen einem Zaskar und 'nem Zaskar LE ?



1. Zeigen ;-)
2. Sticker bekommst du leider nur noch mit Glück auf ebay oder musst selber Repros anfertigen (lassen)
3. In vielen Jahrgängen gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen Zaskar und LE, in anderen schon (CNC-Teile etc.
Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162&highlight=zaskars


----------



## sansibar (6. Juni 2006)

hier ein Foto von meinem Bike, kannst auch Detailaufnahmen haben, jedoch heut Abend erst. Zu den Decals auf dem Bike, waren die einzigen die ich finden konnte, sind auch Repros und sehen ******** aus  
bin noch auf der Suche nach den Richtigen.


----------



## OnTheRun (14. Juni 2006)

hey forum,

ich habe da einen fetten Rahmen bei ebay gefunden, den ich mir wohl zum aufbau zulegen möchte. die farbe ist, genauso wie das carbon-optik-rahmendekor, einfach nur geil. und über die qualität brauchen wir ja erst gar nicht zu diskutieren!  
die rahmen bekommt man ja nicht einzeln und so wollte ich euch fragen, was ihr dafür ausgeben würdet um nicht zuviel zu zahlen 

--> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE-1-0...248621072QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also,
je steiler je geiler und always keep on rolling 
patrick


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Habe vor kurzem auch einen Avalanche Rahmen bei ebay ersteigert. Ist allerdings ein 2.0, ich wollte unbedingt diesen, denn der ist Blau. Ich habe knapp  160,- gezahlt, eine der besten Investitionen in meinem "Bikerleben".
Ich denke das Du diesen Rahmen auch so um den Dreh ersteigern kannst, XL ist nicht die gesuchteste Grösse. Anbei ein Bild von meinem Rad.

Grüsse aus Escheburg
Manni





I it!!!


----------



## kingmoe (14. Juni 2006)

Die Bike-Versionen 1.0, 2.0 etc. haben übrigens alle den gleichen Rahmen! Die Unterschiede macht die Ausstattung.
Ansonsten würde ich - wenn ich unbedingt diesen Rahmen wollte - bis an 200 Taler ausgeben. Für das Geld ist dann aber auch ein gebrauchter Zaskar zu haben -vorausgesetzt, manhat Geduld. Und ein älterer Zassi wäre evtl. nur mit weniger Federweg zu fahren und hätte keine Disc-Aufnahme!

Also: Go for it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (14. Juni 2006)

Und das ist ja nun mal echt selten. 

Schade das ich 500km weit weg wohne, sonst hät ich es jetzt schon geklickt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Talera-MTB-we...828586704QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (14. Juni 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ja nun mal echt selten.
> 
> Schade das ich 500km weit weg wohne, sonst hät ich es jetzt schon geklickt.
> 
> ...



Mist verdammicher!!! warum bin ich so klein? 56cm, was istb das denn? warum denn kein 48cm?


----------



## Mr.T (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Als ehemaliger GT-Fahrer bin ich der Marke immernoch etwas verbunden- nun feisterten mir in letzter Zeit immerwieder Bilder von diesem Prototypen mit der Monoschwinge im Kopf rum- aber ich konnte niergends Bilder finden um meine Phantasie wieder zu beflügeln! Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link oder ähnliches?
Würde mich sehr freuen- ich schau denn mal wieder vorbei!
Greez!
T:


----------



## oliversen (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe untenstehenden Link schon mal im Auktionswarung-Thread geposted, jedoch seit etwa 48 Stunden keinen reply erhalten. Offenbar habe ich den beabsichtigten Inhalt dessen Threads missverstanden oder seit ihr durch WM und gutes Wetter zu abgelenkt um mir zu antworten?

Also nochmals im separaten Thread:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...:DE:1&rd=1

Die Auktion ist zwar abgelaufen jedoch bin ich mit dem Verkaeufer in Kontakt. 
Bin nicht wirklich fit was die Klassifizierung und Marktpreise eines solchen Oldies angeht und brauche daher Eueren fachmaennischen Rat. 
Ich wueder das Bike in Canada bei meinen Schwiegerleuten lassen. Daher belasten mich Transportkosten nach Deutschland und Einfuhrzoelle eigentlich nicht.  

Fuer mich schaut das Bike verlockend aus und eigentlich finde ich den Preis auch ok. Dennoch bezahle ich nicht gerne ueber Markt-Niveau.
Also, sind die 200USD (ca. 165 Euro) ok? Vor allem in Anbetracht der Tatsache das die Auktion ohne ein Gebot durchlief?

Danke erstmal

Oliver


----------



## GT-Man (17. Juni 2006)

Falls Du das XCR Concept Bike meinst:


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2006)

huch - was ist denn das ???
warum kenne ich das nicht ?
was ist denn das für eine hr-nabe ?


----------



## GT-Man (18. Juni 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> huch - was ist denn das ???
> warum kenne ich das nicht ?
> was ist denn das für eine hr-nabe ?




Das Bike wurde 1999 auf der Interbike vorgestellt, ging aber nie in Serie. Tja, das waren noch gute GT-Zeiten. 

Ich habe mal den BIKE-Artikel beigefügt. (- nun isser wieder weg, tjaja, das Copyright - PS: die angehängten Bilder sind auch nicht von mir, werden die jetzt auch gelöscht?)


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2006)

oh mann  - wirklich noch gute zeiten: innovativ, optisch einzigartig und technisch ganz vorne mit dabei (11kg bei 150mm federweg)...


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Juni 2006)

> Das Bike wurde 1999 auf der Interbike vorgestellt, ging aber nie in Serie




das ist wirklich sehr schade wo es doch so herrlich aussieht !!!


----------



## wrlcrew (5. Juli 2006)

Hab da beim Stöbern in alten "bike" Zeitschriften ne Studie entdeckt, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte....Kennen vielleicht noch einige.
Ist aus der "bike" von August 94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (5. Juli 2006)

Geiles Teil... hab die bike auch noch. Sei aber darauf gefasst, dass Du aufgefordert werden wirst, dieses Bild aus Deinem Album zu löschen, ist mir mit zwei eingescannten alten bike-Artikeln auch passiert, wegen Copyrightverletzung....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Juli 2006)

STS


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Carbon-DH...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


...und noch einer !


----------



## GT-Man (8. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Carbon-DH...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ...und noch einer !



nur mal wieder ein DS und kein DH, schade!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Juli 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> STS



wer hat ihn gekauft?

los los, nicht so feige...


----------



## Kint (8. Juli 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal wieder ein DS und kein DH, schade!




das kommt nämlich davon wenn man selbst keine ahnung hat und einfach nur den text vom VERkäufer kopiert....  siehe hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7243545212&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

und ich hattes verpennt...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Juli 2006)

ich liebe diesen rahmen, schon als ich ihn zum ersten mal sah 

wer weiss, vieleicht, irgendwann mal, in ferner zukunft...

wenn ich das lese wird mir jedoch ganz anders.

ich würde die alumuffen schweissen lassen, den rahmen wegschmeissen oder an die wand hängen? GEHTS NOCH?

auf keinen fall!


----------



## jedinightmare (3. August 2006)

*Moin, ich weiß, hat überhaupt nix mit GT zu tun, nicht mal mit dem MTB(!!!)-Forum, aber ich wollte Euch DAS nicht vorenthalten... DEKADENZ PUR!!!!*


----------



## Kint (6. August 2006)

und um mal wieder backonoriginal topic zu kommen:

ein Ricochet Trials bike wies im 88 katalog drin is 8bzw wer den nicht hat in manchem Hansrey video zu sehn is.... :

Auktionstext:
"
THIS IS A LATE 80'S OR EARLY 90'S GT RICOCHET 20" TRIALS BIKE THAT I AM SELLING FOR A FREIND. IT IS COMPLETE AND ALL ORIGINAL EXCEPT THE GRIPS AND PEDALS. PEDALS ARE HARO FUSION AND THE GRIPS ARE OURY. BIKE IS IN GREAT USED SHAPE BUT DOES NEED A NEW FREEWHEEL. I HAVE A LIGHTLY USED FREEWHEEL THAT I WILL SEND WITH THE BIKE. FRAME,FORKS,HEADSET, SEAT AND SEAT POST, HUBS ARE ALL GT. RIMS ARE UKAI 20X1.75. U.S ACTION ONLY (CONTINENTAL U.S.) I WILL NOT END EARLY.

"





















und hier hammer einen 1981 er 26er Cruiser... nicht orignial wie ich vermute aber trotzdem hübsch. und den gibbet auch noch zu haben...wer dafür nen kleineren haufen geld ausgeben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. August 2006)

Boaaah, die DX-Kurbeln waren damals der Traum meiner schlaflosen Teenager-Nächte. Geil. Aber schlanke 2 1/2 Mille plus Porto, Zoll etc. - das geht wohl nur, wenn man schon wirklich ALLES hat.


----------



## Kint (6. August 2006)

hÄÄftig ne ? bin auch mal gespannt, denke aber net das sich jemand deko für den preis an die wand hängt....


----------



## Asiafighter (9. August 2006)

Habe gerade bei eBay folgendes entdeckt !

GT LTS Serie "Oberes Hauptlagerkit"- 280279 - NEU+OVP ! 

Finde den Preis nicht schlecht für ein Origininal Zubehör Teil


----------



## FK65 (9. August 2006)

Ist vom "Exdealer", toller Verkäufer. Der hat die Lagerkits häufiger bei ebay und noch dazu auch andere rare Sachen (nicht nur für GT). 

Grüße
Frank


----------



## Kint (21. August 2006)

so. und da nen lagerkit jetzt nicht wirklich rar ist, mal wieder was rares. ein gt hybrid bike, also mit 24er laufrädern, gt damals der zeit weit vorraus...
pics aus der amerikanischen bucht, wer interesse hat:

text:
"GT Hybrid.12 Speed.17" Frame.28" step over.Thumb Shift.24"x2.00 tires.."


----------



## GTdanni (26. August 2006)

Hier versteigert ein im Forum bekannter Radbegeisterter was leckeres. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xizang-Titan-...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wollen wir mal tippen für was es weg geht? 
Ich sag mal so um die 1000

Cu Danni

Stopp. Ich seh grad es geht nur um den Rahmen. Da sind dann eher so 400 realistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (26. August 2006)

mal sehen  
gruß, tom


----------



## Kint (28. August 2006)

raaahheeeres.  

zum beispiel ein fixie bzw track bike von gt - (gabs die überhaupt mal in original ?)

















otext aus .com:
""
58cm GT Track Bike Frame GTB-1



7005 Aluminum Frame with Triple Triangle design

White Threaded Lemond Carbon Fork drilled for brake (1 steerer)

Includes Seat Collar

120mm Rear Dropout Spacing (inside-inside)  duh

Top Tube (center to center) = 23 = 58cm

Seat Tube (center to center) = 23 = 58cm

Head Tube = 17.5cm

English Thread Bottom Bracket



Campy Chorus 1 Headset and Seat Tube Clamp Included



Auction is for Frame, Fork and Headset only.

""


siehe hier:
http://cgi.ebay.com/58cm-GT-Track-B...3QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. August 2006)

ist das nicht ein GT Edge !?


----------



## cleiende (28. August 2006)

GT hat das US Team für die Olympiade 1996 ausgerüstet, die Räder gab es durchaus auch zu kaufen. Wie gross die Serien waren, null Ahnung. Aber es gab definitiv auch Bahnräder und Zeitfahrmaschinen.
Und damals wurde fast nur Stahl verbaut, die guten Reynolds 853 Rohre. 

Ab und an tauchen die Stars-and-Stripes Renner in der US-Bucht auf.


----------



## GT-Man (28. August 2006)

Sieht dem GTB schon recht ähnlich. Hat ja auch als Trackbike kein Schaltauge wie das Edge. Zum Vergleich noch ein GTB:


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2006)

GT-Bahnrad gab es auch zu kaufen, hieß Pulse.

Edit sagt: 1997er Katalog, S. 23


----------



## GTdanni (30. August 2006)

Lest euch mal die Beschreibung durch. 

Sperrmüll, Schrottplatz.......  

Aber es ist nicht weit weg von mir, doch wer weiß in welchem Zustand der Rahmen ist. 
Auf jeden Fall ist die Beschreibung der Hit. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Hab heut beim blättern in einer MTB Zeitung eine ganzseitige Werbung von GT gesehen.........


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. August 2006)

ich nehm mal an du meinst den hier :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gt-Fahrrad-Alumi...2QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GTdanni (30. August 2006)

Ja genau. 

Ich Hirni hab mal wieder vergessen den Link einzufügen. 

Danke dir. 




Cu Danni


----------



## Asiafighter (31. August 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm mal an du meinst den hier :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Gt-Fahrrad-Alumi...2QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das wurde doch schonmal erfolgreich versteigert..................hat er sich wohl selbst ersteigert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (1. September 2006)

2 Schmankerl aus "drüben":

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Old-Sch...0QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/HARLEY-DAVIDSON...QQihZ007QQcategoryZ106946QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (1. September 2006)

boa, ja so ein kleines HD Bike zum morgens Brötchen holen... geil, versand aber mal wieder nur in usa, nix old Europe
Paul


----------



## Kint (4. September 2006)

hab ich auch gesehn gehabt.. aber noch nicht geklärt ob er wirklich nicht... und deswegen auch noch nicht gepostet !


----------



## brand1 (4. September 2006)

,,


----------



## Kint (4. September 2006)

wie jetzt. satzzeichenpatrol ?


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2006)

IST DER NICHT SCHÖN ? natürlich muss man(n) da ein bisschen genauer hinschauen.......


http://cgi.ebay.com/1987-Gt-Avalanc...7QQihZ013QQcategoryZ35960QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (5. September 2006)

finger von die dinger is meiner, wechens der ersatzteile...


----------



## kingmoe (6. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> finger von die dinger is meiner, wechens der ersatzteile...


Aber die Kurbeln sind leider in einer extra Auktion... Und werden sicher richtig teuer.


----------



## GTdanni (11. September 2006)

Jetzt heißt es aber zuschlagen, für den Preis bekommt man den Dämpfer nie wieder. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neuer-RockShox-S...QQihZ005QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Da ich meine STS Zeit beenden möchte lass ich euch den Vortritt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valen (12. September 2006)

Mal wieder was ganz seltenes: Ein Continuum im Crossanzug...  

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-T-CONTINUUM-C...4QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

..was der Verkäufer in seiner Beschreibung geflissentlich verschweigt, ist die  Reifen- und Felgengrösse  700D, für das es keine Pellen mehr gibt...


----------



## oliversen (21. September 2006)

Keiner Xizang in der Amiland Bucht

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-GT-Xizang-Ti...8QQihZ004QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Versendet sogar nach Suedamerika, da sollte das alte Europa doch auch drinliegen.

oliversen


----------



## GTdanni (26. September 2006)

Kommt jemand hier von dort aus der Nähe und kann mir das senden ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Outpost-Fahrr...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2006)

seht her ihr langen nordlichter:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120036925221&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Kint (3. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> seht her ihr langen nordlichter:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120036925221&fromMakeTrack=true



jaaah in kiel kannst damit fahren, in lübeck bleibst regelmäßig hängen.... 

habe schon bedenken 1,4 er reifen zu fahren...


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2006)

nur mut - ist doch aus den "cross series" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. Oktober 2006)

demnächst hier nen pic der lübecker "cobblestones"


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/1989-ROCK-SHOX-R...QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BonelessChicken (10. Oktober 2006)

Könnten wir uns hier bitte auf reine GT-Themen beschränken?
Diejenige, die wirklich an dem Artikel interessiert sind haben ihn ohnehin schon längst entdeckt. Ausserdem will ICH das Teil haben


----------



## Kint (11. Oktober 2006)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Könnten wir uns hier bitte auf reine GT-Themen beschränken?


gerade in den usa:
 NOS (!)




    :kotz:   

      

warum ? 

SIZE: 170mm


art 140040989604


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

schade - fÃ¼r den preis hÃ¤tte ichs auch genommen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70038532918&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

ricochet trials bike -> siehe auch weiter oben. nur der rahmen und original gabel fÃ¼r 65â¬


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Dezember 2006)

hab keine ahnung ob es hierher passt, aber heut war weihnachten für mich.  

ein bisschen teuer aber      

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110060571795&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001

mist die bilder weg


----------



## kingmoe (3. Dezember 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab keine ahnung ob es hierher passt, aber heut war weihnachten für mich.
> ein bisschen teuer aber
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110060571795&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001
> mist die bilder weg



Die hatte ich auch im Auge! Sehr geiler LRS, da wirst du viel Spaß mit haben.  Wäre es ein Disc-LRS gewesen, wäre meine Schmerzgrenze höher gewesen, aber so war mein Limit bei 200,- - obwohl sie mehr Wert sind!!!

Jetzt baue ich (lasse bauen) zu meinem GT-VR ein GT-HR und dann passt das auch


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2006)

kann nix mehr sehn....aber das weisst du ja david.

ich geh jetzt mal davon aus dass du meine naben nimmer willst - hm ? obwohl du da wahrscheinlich billger wegegkommen wärst.


----------



## salzbrezel (7. Dezember 2006)

Ein GT-Trickot, wie sie bis 1990 (oder auch '91?) von Teamfahrern getragen wurden:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Q94-MENS-AME-GT...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem







Sogar mit versand nach Deutschland.

Gruß...


----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2006)

hhmmmpffffgrummmmelllll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (8. Dezember 2006)

> hhmmmpffffgrummmmelllll.



Was ist denn los? Ist das Teil etwa nichr rar? Dann tut's mir leid.


----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Was ist denn los? Ist das Teil etwa nichr rar? Dann tut's mir leid.



schätze mal der grund für das gemoppere ist:

SIZE: Adult Mens *Medium*

da passte der gute kint halt wieder nicht rein  
ich im übrigen auch nicht


----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> schätze mal der grund für das gemoppere ist:
> 
> SIZE: Adult Mens *Medium*
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht   - und ich habe das passende Rad dazu


----------



## Kint (11. Dezember 2006)

trotzdem meins.....


----------



## kingmoe (11. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> trotzdem meins.....



Dann lass dir das doch auch gleich für die Wand eintüten:

http://cgi.ebay.com/K10-NWT-GT-BMX-...2372437QQihZ016QQcategoryZ64644QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cleiende (11. Dezember 2006)

tja, ab und an gibt es in UK auch was zu holen...
Klick

Der Kollege hat noch das ein oder andere nette GT BMX-Jersey.


----------



## Kint (11. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Dann lass dir das doch auch gleich für die Wand eintüten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/K10-NWT-GT-BMX-...2372437QQihZ016QQcategoryZ64644QQcmdZViewItem



willst dus ? hab a mit bmx nix am hut und b schon bezahlt....


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2006)

gt für die granny...:





http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-ITEM-NEW-AN...7QQihZ016QQcategoryZ64678QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gt für die frau (und dich):





http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-GT-MOUNT...0QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (13. Dezember 2006)

@kint: w.a.r.u.m. verkaufst du denn das manitou fs ? und w.a.r.u.m. ist es nicht meine grösse ? ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2006)

gehört dass hier her ? 20 " manitou =|= 20" gt. das is es. und deutlich slott geo.  wodurch 425mm Synchros zu kurz und das macht das ganze relativ spassfrei.... du fährts doch 18 ? bei gt ne ? dann könnte es gehen...


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> gehört dass hier her ? 20 " manitou =|= 20" gt. das is es. und deutlich slott geo.  wodurch 425mm Synchros zu kurz und das macht das ganze relativ spassfrei.... du fährts doch 18 ? bei gt ne ? dann könnte es gehen...




natürlich gehört es nicht hierher  
aber ich linse schon immer nach einem fs und da ist mir deiner eben aufgefallen. 
allerdings bin ich gerade dabei mir ein marin pine frs zu weihnachten zu schenken, dann hat sich das mit dem manitou eh erledigt


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2006)

ein edge für >1,85m

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300061121383&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## GTdanni (17. Dezember 2006)

Nein Nein. 

Er schreibt es sind von mitte bis OK Sitzrohr 60cm, da hat mein echter 60er Rahmen 63cm. 
Mein OR ist M/M 58 und er schreibt 56. (Alle Maße am Rage gemessen) 

Es scheint sich also um einen 58er zu handeln. 

Wenn ich nicht schon völlig überbesetzt wäre würde ich da ein Auge drauf werfen. 

Schon allein die Lackierung. 


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2006)

stimmt! oberrohr 56 ist kürzer als mein rennrad
aber ich bin mit rr bestens bedient...


----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2006)

und wieder ein quatrefoil. er lieferts sogar.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Quatrefoil-M...3QQihZ013QQcategoryZ56192QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (19. Dezember 2006)

in den IBC News wurde gerade auf die Patentsuche bei google aufmerksam gemacht. Ich habe da mal nach GT gesucht und poste hier mal im ganz raren thread:
- das RTS: hier
- das LTS: hier
- das STS Design: hier
- das erste Fully?: hier
- das Lobo: hier
- und sogar das Getriebebike: hier


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Dezember 2006)

DAS FULLY IST JA MAL LECKER; SCHADE DAS GT DAS NICHT IN SERIE GEBAUT HAT.   
falls jemand einen prototyp davon zuhause hat,bitte bei mir melden




http://www.google.com/patents?vid=U...EBAJ&pg=PP2&dq=inassignee:gt+bicycles#PPP2,M1


----------



## Kint (19. Dezember 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> DAS FULLY IST JA MAL LECKER; SCHADE DAS GT DAS NICHT IN SERIE GEBAUT HAT.
> falls jemand einen prototyp davon zuhause hat,bitte bei mir melden
> 
> 
> ...



AMP ? erinnertd och sehr daran....

habe aber gleich mal patentklau gemacht....


----------



## jedinightmare (20. Dezember 2006)

Gehört zwar eigentlich zum Auktions-Thread, aber rar isses auch, deswegen kann´s ja auch hier rein...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250061832419&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (22. Dezember 2006)

SCHALOM....................

wie ich hier im GT-forum gelesen habe soll es ja ganz schön aufregend und nerven raubend sein an vereinzelte schaltaugen ran zu kommen von GT?!
Meine La Perla ist selbst ein Rot eloxiertes STS  
und deshalb biete ich hier mal an (wenn interesse besteht)....auf wunsch könnte ich jegliche schaltaugen nach fertigen!FRÄSEN! z.z. auch aus titan wenns gewünscht wird. 
Ansonsten aus gutem AL-MG!

Hier mal ein beispiel für ein KOT Trial Rahmen (Mat. Titan)


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2006)

bräuchtest du dafür das alte schaltauge zum anfertigen eines duplikats, oder hast du ggf. schon die abmessungen für gt-schlaltaugen ???
habe nämlich einen xcr hinterbau OHNE schaltauge...


----------



## Valen (24. Dezember 2006)

habt ihr das schon gesehen?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-MOUNTAIN-TAN...083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280062245562

ist zum Glück schön weit weg in Amiland, sonst würde ich bestimmt ins Grübeln kommen (denke gerade eh über ein neues Tandem nach)


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Dezember 2006)

> habt ihr das schon gesehen?



Auf dieser Seite...posting #160....also 14 Texte vor deinem ! ....und wenn du dir noch das posting #167 anschaust entdeckst du noch eines in grün !


----------



## Valen (25. Dezember 2006)

ups... lesen bildet.. , dachte ich hätte den fred hier im Blick...


----------



## versus (26. Dezember 2006)

hat eigentlich einer der etwas längeren herren das hier schon gesehen???
zwar nicht wahnsinnig günstig, aber NEU  

http://cgi.ebay.ch/GT-STS-1000-Carb...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ch/GT-STS-1000-Carb...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (28. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> bräuchtest du dafür das alte schaltauge zum anfertigen eines duplikats, oder hast du ggf. schon die abmessungen für gt-schlaltaugen ???
> habe nämlich einen xcr hinterbau OHNE schaltauge...




bin nun wieder im lande...
also es wäre schon seehr von vorteil wenn ich ein original bzw. eine vorlage hätte. oder eine zeichnung/skizze zum erstellen des programmes. das würde mir da sehr helfen. den ich habe z.z. auch nur das eine was an meinem sts ist und ich denke ja mal das sich die schaltaugen da schon von jahrgang zu jahrgang bzw. model unterscheiden?!? (hab da keine ahnung von)

mfg!


----------



## GTdanni (28. Dezember 2006)

Na wenn das kein Schnäppchen ist. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ID-XC-1-0-mit...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schade das ich eher ein 5er suche. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (1. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hat eigentlich einer der etwas längeren herren das hier schon gesehen???
> zwar nicht wahnsinnig günstig, aber NEU
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/GT-STS-1000-Carb...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



kein geld......


----------



## alf2 (2. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Na wenn das kein Schnäppchen ist.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ID-XC-1-0-mit...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Käufer hatte aber offenbar nur an den Komponenten Interesse:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-FOX-Fl...5QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

na wenn er den rahmen für 350 losbekommt (was ich für einen guten preis halte) hat er einen echt guten schnitt mit den teilen gemacht !


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Januar 2007)

Für die kleinen....-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-zoot-scoot-o...5QQihZ008QQcategoryZ64644QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-...


----------



## Kint (9. Januar 2007)

hell yeah !


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. Januar 2007)




----------



## korat (9. Januar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Für die kleinen....-



du lieber himmel, was ist das denn cooles?
irgendwie ist es doch seltsam schlau, sich kinder anzuschaffen, denn sowas für mich selbst zu kaufen, ist irgendwie nicht richtig kredibel...

ich möchte noch mal ... sein! (tja, wie alt mußte man sein und vor allem wann, um sowas fahren zu können?) moe, sag doch auch mal was!

(und wieso hat das teil einen rotor?  ) *echtverliebtbin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (11. Januar 2007)

Zuschlagen LOS. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Thermopla...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cu danni


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Januar 2007)

Den Verkäufer kenne ich von den deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaften.
Er löst wohl seine Sammlung auf, hat im Sommer sein 96er STS verkauft.

Bei dem im Angebot beschriebenen Rennen bin ich mit meinem Zassi gegen ihn gefahren und leider an guter Psoition liegend wegen eines Platten ausgeschieden.
Ist ein sehr netter Kerl, also nur zu empfehlen!

Gruß...


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2007)

korat schrieb:


> (und wieso hat das teil einen rotor?  )



is doch klar - die rutsche runter anlauf nehmen und dann mitm barspin in den sandkasten !


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Zuschlagen LOS.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Thermopla...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cu danni



ich weiss nicht - das sitzrohr ist ja schon verbogen...


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht - das sitzrohr ist ja schon verbogen...




muss ich auch zugeben das dieses sitzrohr ne kleine schande ist.
man hat immer das gefühl das der sattel gleich wegbricht.


----------



## Kint (13. Januar 2007)

korat schrieb:


>



das geile is - das hat nicht nur nen rotor -  das hat auch mini tuff wheels (was sind das 8" ? - bestimmt die neue street räder größe.... )

zootscoot.... hm, den decals nach um 86 entstanden... frag mal jemand nach der rahmennummer- vielleicht made in usa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (13. Januar 2007)

wie hält man denn kontakt zum bike ...ähhh, _gerät_, während der lenker rotiert


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2007)

korat schrieb:


> wie hält man denn kontakt zum bike ...ähhh, _gerät_, während der lenker rotiert



da muss wohl schon die macht mit dir sein  





die grösse würde ja passen


----------



## Effendi Sahib (13. Januar 2007)

YODAHASTERECHT


----------



## korat (13. Januar 2007)

haben die tuff wheels sich nicht immer wieder selbst ausgerichtet, wenn sie verzogen waren? mittels wärme?

und den innenverlegten bremszug hab ich jetzt erst bemerkt, mein lieber scholli.


----------



## kingmoe (14. Januar 2007)

korat schrieb:


> haben die tuff wheels sich nicht immer wieder selbst ausgerichtet, wenn sie verzogen waren? mittels wärme?



Eisfach! Ging auch mit ACS Z-Rims, damals war es schon herrlich...


----------



## laxerone (15. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gary-Turner-GT-V...8QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Januar 2007)

laxerone schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Gary-Turner-GT-V...8QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




hat mal jemand was zu trinken,bekomme nen ganz trockenen mund  




werd mal fragen was der von europa hält


----------



## alf2 (15. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> werd mal fragen was der von europa hält



Das da:


> Shipped via USPS. US only.



Ich bin mal gespannt, was das Ding für einen Preis erziehlt!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (15. Januar 2007)

@ David

Sicher, daß das vom GT herrührt?


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-GT-BICYCLE...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sehr hübsches Trickot/Jacke in Weltmeisterfarben, leider XL.
Versand weltweit!

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-GT-BICYCLE...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Sehr hübsches Trickot/Jacke in Weltmeisterfarben, leider XL.
> Versand weltweit!
> ...



Da darf man wieder schwach werden.  

Eigentlich viel zu schade um es zu benutzen


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. Februar 2007)

Very Oldschool die Geschichten... Rey ist stolz auf euch...


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

Damit auch die Kleinsten schon stilecht reisen.... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Bicycles-Kind...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ22168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2007)

Läuft zwar schon einige Tage, aber wer französisch kann, bekommt einen neuen Rahmen. Man hat sogar Auswahl  

LTS 3000

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cadre-VTT-GT-LTS...yZ134274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


GT STS

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cadre-VTT-GT-STS...yZ134274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


GT ZR2000

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cadre-route-GT-Z...yZ134273QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

Aarghhh!  Allesamt zu groß!!!


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2007)

Also der ZR 2000 ist in mehreren  Größen lieferbar.  So viel französisch kann ich zumindest


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Also der ZR 2000 ist in mehreren  Größen lieferbar.  So viel französisch kann ich zumindest



NEIN! Danke für den Tipp!  Das ist ja ausgerechnet der, den ich in die engere Auswahl genommen hätte!  Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt....


----------



## cleiende (9. Februar 2007)

Konkret musst Du nach Kauf in verständlichem Französisch klarmachen ob Du 50,54, 56 oder 60cm haben willst UND dem Verkäufer beibringen dass er nach Deutschland versenden soll (Versand nur nach Frankreich lt Angebot).
bonne chance


----------



## alf2 (9. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> GT ZR2000
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cadre-route-GT-Z...yZ134273QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Den 50er Rahmen RR möchte ich mir gerne ersteigern!
Suche schon ewig so ein Ding!
Wär toll wenn wir uns da nicht gegenseitig hochtreiben!

Hat jemand von euch auch herausgelesen, ob die neu oder gebraucht sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Ich möchte mich gerne um den 54'er ZR 2000 bemühen! Danke!


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sind alle Rahmen neu. 

Ansonsten hilft www.pons.de

An den Fullys ist noch Schutzpapier drum. Mal schauenwie hoch der STS geht   Könnte mir auch noch gefallen.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Den 50er Rahmen RR möchte ich mir gerne ersteigern!
> Suche schon ewig so ein Ding!
> Wär toll wenn wir uns da nicht gegenseitig hochtreiben!
> 
> Hat jemand von euch auch herausgelesen, ob die neu oder gebraucht sind?


 
Hmmpf. Hätte mich wohl auch an 50er gehalten. Aber hab eben in den Briefkasten geschaut und die Nebenkostenabrechnung bekommen... Das heisst: Ich bin raus.   Viel Glück.


----------



## alf2 (9. Februar 2007)

@manni: nachdem man die RH ja erst später angibt. Wie tun wir am besten, dass wir uns nicht gegenseitig hochsteigern?


----------



## HimoRoyden (9. Februar 2007)

Wenn das mit der Sprache nicht wär... Bin extrem spitz auf den 50er. Wenn das mit dem 19"er aus Engelang nicht klappt, dann werd ich auf jeden Fall alles geben...

Allerdings blick ich das nicht mit den versch. RH. Darf dann das höchste Gebot zuerst auswählen und der letzte kriegt als 210cm Mensch einen 50er weil der übrig bleibt???

Bitte um Inspiration hierzu. Kann mal jemand die RH´s in Zollmassen verklickern? Oder komm ich mit Faktor 24,5 auf das Zollmass?


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2007)

Fragt doch einfach nach seiner Preisvorstellung. Vielleicht gibt er die Rahmen ja auch ohne Ebay ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (9. Februar 2007)

Ich würde dann den ZR 2000 in RH56 nehmen.
@ Manni 
Wir können ja dann ein großes Paket draus machen.

Gruß Muckelchen


----------



## cleiende (9. Februar 2007)

Männer, bedenkt bitte eines:
Der Knabe verkauft EINEN Rahmen in der Auktion. Der Käufer des Rahmens sagt welchen er will.
D.h. einer von Euch muss einen Rahmen kaufen und dann im Nachgang ein Angebot für die 2-3 anderen offline machen.
Nur damit Ihr eine gemeinsame Strategie fahrt!
Der eine bisherige Bieter (L'ours, 19 Bew. meint es Ernst mit dem Radfahren, siehe seine erworbenen Gegenstände), der andere Bieter könnte ein Pusher sein.

Falles es zum Relativieren der Preisvorstellungen hilft: Mein 2004er ZR 1.0 Rahmen mit Carbongabel, Steuersatz und Sattel hat 320 EUR incl. Versand gekostet, nagelneu mit Händlerrechnung. Die anderen aus derselben Quelle nach meiner Auktion 400-420 ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2007)

Zur Verständigung kann man auch BabelFish nutzen  Ich drück Manni mal die Daumen!


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Dann sollten wir jetzt klären wer bietet und dann auch wegen den "restlichen" Rahmen anfragt.


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Falles es zum Relativieren der Preisvorstellungen hilft: Mein 2004er ZR 1.0 Rahmen mit Carbongabel, Steuersatz und Sattel hat 320 EUR incl. Versand gekostet, nagelneu mit Händlerrechnung. Die anderen aus derselben Quelle nach meiner Auktion 400-420 ;-)



Das mit dem Preis kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Janikulus (9. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir jetzt klären wer bietet und dann auch wegen den "restlichen" Rahmen anfragt.



ich habe mal alle Informationen angefordert! Gib Bescheid sobald ich was höre.
Paul


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir jetzt klären wer bietet und dann auch wegen den "restlichen" Rahmen anfragt.



Fragt ihn doch mal nach dem Komplettpreis für alle Rahmen


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2007)

nachdem ich es im auktionswarner schon geschrieben habe und hierauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde:

ich will das *56er ZR2000* !!! denn es ist *roooot*!!!
kennt jemand die geometrie ? christoph du hast doch ein 56er, oder ?
wie lang ist da das oberrohr?
da es von mir nur gut 100km nach rombas sind, würde ich mich bei einer sammelbestellung auch überreden lassen hinzufahren, die 4-6 rahmen einzupacken und die dann von kl aus zu verschicken!
hat denn jemand schon konkrete infos, wie das mit dem kauf von mehreren rahmen laufen könnte ??? kann denn keiner richtig französisch? merde...

janikulus - hast nicht du schon kontakt gehabt?


----------



## Janikulus (9. Februar 2007)

ja, ich bin drann... aber noch keine Antwort.
Was würdet ihr denn für das Komplettpaket vorschlagen? 250 für ein ZR, 400 für das STS und 250 für das LTS = 1650Euro?? kann aber bei Einzelauktionen mehr werden, die sind alle neu...
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2007)

sorry - war bei deinem letzte post noch am tippen...

mit 250 fürs 56er zr bin ich auf jeden fall dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> nachdem ich es im auktionswarner schon geschrieben habe und hierauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde:
> 
> ich will das *56er ZR2000* !!! denn es ist *roooot*!!!
> kennt jemand die geometrie ? christoph du hast doch ein 56er, oder ?
> ...




Ich kann heute Abend mal messen. Ich bin 1,85 und mir passt der 56cm-Rahmen perfekt.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Das wäre ja klasse, wenn das klappen würde!


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sorry - war bei deinem letzte post noch am tippen...
> 
> mit 250 fürs 56er zr bin ich auf jeden fall dabei !



Ich auch!


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2007)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber was soll passieren, wenn er es machen sollte und zwei den gleichen Rahmen haben wollen???


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2007)

@gt-heini: bis jetzt gibts bis auf das sts keine überschneidungen, oder ???
wenn dir das mit 1,85 passt, dann sollte es mit meinen 1,80 und der vorliebe für eher etwas grössere rahmen auch hinhauen.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Ich denke, da werden wir uns schon einig. Bis jetzt haben sich ja nur Leute für verschiedene Rahmen und Rahmenhöhen gemeldet. Aber bevor wir hier die grosse Verteilung der Gaben vornehmen, sollte erst einmal der Verkäufer  bekniet werden und einverstanden sein. Wenn er jedoch auf "Einzelverkauf" besteht, sollten wir, wie immer, uns nicht gegenseitig überbieten. Das hat ja schon oft geklappt wie ich selbst erfahren durfte.


----------



## kingmoe (9. Februar 2007)

Na, das wird hier ja bald ein RR-Forum  
Gutes Gelingen!

Ansonsten könnten die zahlreichen Freunde roter Anbautiel sicher auch mit diesem Rahmen glücklich werden (und nicht nur die):

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-18-...3QQihZ005QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Na, das wird hier ja bald ein RR-Forum
> Gutes Gelingen!



und ich dachte schon: "aha, der moe will das 60er zr"


----------



## cleiende (9. Februar 2007)

Ich messe meinen Rahmen heute abend aus.
Bin 180cm groß und wie mir der 56er passt seht Ihr ja an den Bildern in der Galerie.
Und vernünftiges Französisch ..ich hatte 3,5 Jahre dritte Fremdsprache und das hat bis heute gereicht, incl. Meetings in Frz. Schafft Ihr auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (9. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon: "aha, der moe will das 60er zr"



Nee, ich bin mit dem schwarzen Stahl-Rennpferd gut bedient


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und vernünftiges Französisch ..ich hatte 3,5 Jahre dritte Fremdsprache und das hat bis heute gereicht, incl. Meetings in Frz. Schafft Ihr auch



schöneparlepafronzääs, schö sui lateiner


----------



## alf2 (9. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der Sprache nicht wär... Bin extrem spitz auf den 50er. Wenn das mit dem 19"er aus Engelang nicht klappt, dann werd ich auf jeden Fall alles geben...


 Sprichst du vom Rennradrahmen? oder bist du auf einen 50 MTB Rahmen scharf?



HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Bitte um Inspiration hierzu. Kann mal jemand die RH´s in Zollmassen verklickern? Oder komm ich mit Faktor 24,5 auf das Zollmass?


1" ist im übrigen 2,54 cm. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2007)

Hier mal die Oberrohrlängen für die ZR-Rahmen

Rahmenhöhe 52 cm       ->         54 cm Oberrohrlänge
Rahmenhöhe 56 cm       ->         58 cm Oberrohrlänge


Hoffe geholfen haben zu können

Hab ich vor zehn Minuten an dem jeweiligen Rahmen gemessen


----------



## alf2 (9. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> mit 250 fürs 56er zr bin ich auf jeden fall dabei !



Ich hab mir zwar eher 200 vorgestellt, da ja ohne Gabel und Steuersatz, aber mit 250 könnte ich noch leben.

- hat jemand von euch die genauen Geometriedaten vom 50er (v.a. wie lange das Oberrohr ist und wie die Rh gemessen ist)?
- @Janikulus: kannst du auch fragen, ob die Originalgabel erhältlich ist, vielleicht sogar im Paket

bin schon sehr gespannt
gruß Andreas


----------



## alf2 (9. Februar 2007)

@ gt-heini: Du bist aber schnell. Hast meine Frage zwischen den beiden Postings ja schon fast beantwortet. Tippe also mal dass der 50er Rahmen 52 lang ist. Wenns jemand genauer weiss wärs natürlich trotzdem toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (9. Februar 2007)

mal eine erste Info zu den ZR's der 50er Rahmen ist blau! der 54er Rot wie auf dem Bild.
Auf weitere Antworten warte ich noch.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## kingmoe (10. Februar 2007)

beim US-E hat der Verkäufer "stuntman72" sehr schöne GT-Rennrahmen, z.B. den hier  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290080407906&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1

Leider will er aber offensichtlich nicht versenden, denn er hat nach zweifacher Anfrage die Versandkosten nach Deutschland mit - bitte hinsetzen - 320,- US$ veranschlagt...


----------



## alf2 (10. Februar 2007)

So ein schöner Edge Stahlrahmen wär überhaupt das Optimum. 
Aber fürn Anfang tät ich mich schon riesig über den 50er ZR freuen!


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Leider will er aber offensichtlich nicht versenden, denn er hat nach zweifacher Anfrage die Versandkosten nach Deutschland mit - bitte hinsetzen - 320,- US$ veranschlagt...



das schlimme ist das ups und fed-ex wirklich in dieser größenordnung die preise veranschlagen... noch ganz geziehlt nach usps-airmail frganen mit internetlink von usps und versichern das es ganz einfach ist?


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2007)

@janikulus: schon seltsam, dass da jetzt auf einmal andere farben im spiel sind. ich will den 56er (der super passen müsste - danke gt-heini) nur in rot!
ich nehme an zu der farbe des 56er hat er sich noch nicht geäussert.

@alf: stimmt eigentlich 200 für den nackten rahmen sind eigentlich genug wenn man bedenkt, dass cleiende für sein neues 1.0 RAHMENSET 320 bezahlt hat.


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2007)

männer! es sind noch ein paar stunden bis zum ende der franz. auktionen und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung wie alles ist!
bietet nun jeder für sich? 
gibts neues vom verkäufer (auf meine englischen mails antwortet er nicht)?
ist er bereit alles im paket zu verkaufen?


----------



## Janikulus (11. Februar 2007)

ich habe auch noch keine Antwort von der französischen Auktion bekommen! Kann da also auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Falls es bis heute Abend was neues gibt melde ich mich.

@GT-heini: wegen den STS Rahmen, bietest du da mit? Habe letzte Woche einen fast neuen STS Lobo in Frankreich gefunden, für 200Euro...  , ein neues GT jede Woche ist dann doch zu viel. Aber wenn du ihn nicht willst schlage ich evtl. zu.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2007)

@jani

schlag du zu. Ich bin mehr auf der Suche nach einem Xizang oder Lightning und will meinen LTS noch auf Stöckli umbauen. Ich will auch keinen Ärger mir meiner Regierung 

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg bei den Auktionen


----------



## alf2 (11. Februar 2007)

Nachdem es noch nix konkretes gibt, werde ich auf den Rennradrahmen (als Stadtneurotiker1) bieten. Wenn ich ihn gewinne nehme ich den 50er. Wenn nicht hoffe ich, dass die Rahmen wieder eingestellt werden und pobiere dann mein Glück.

Fein wärs natürlich schon, wenn sich noch ein Paketgeschäft ergibt. Ich schau kurz vor Ablauf der Auktion noch mal ins Forum.

lg Andreas


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2007)

@versus

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ZR. 
Hoffentlich ist er auch rot. Zu teuer war er sicherlich nicht.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit und bin gespannt auf den Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2007)

@versus
Wenn Du Hilfe beim Verfassen der Anfrage für die weiteren Rahmen benötigst melde Dich bitte per PN bei mir.

P.S.: Grosses Latinum, war kein Hindernis beim Erlernen von Frz


----------



## alf2 (11. Februar 2007)

@versus

auch von mir herzliche Gratulation. Der Preis ist schwer ok!

Hoffe ich komme auch noch zu meinem 50er!
Haltet mir die Daumen!


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> @versus
> 
> auch von mir herzliche Gratulation. Der Preis ist schwer ok!
> 
> ...



Schreib hin und biete dem Franzmann den selben Preis. Den 50 er wird er wahrscheinlich eh nicht für das Geld los


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2007)

danke für die glückwünsche - ich denke der preis war super !
@cleiende: danke für das angebot!!! ich habe erstmal kontakt auf englisch aufgenommen und wenn das nicht klappt, gibts hier im büro eine aus frankreich stammende sekretärin - das sollte irgendwie klappen. 
alf und manni sind über meine bemühungen den 50er und 54er für das selbe geld zu bekommen informiert und falls ich auch nach dem 60er fragen soll bitte pm an mich!
und jetzt gleich mal nach schicken mavic helium ausschau halten - ihr wisst schon - sie sind *r..*.


----------



## Kruko (12. Februar 2007)

Wenn dein ZR wieder erwarten einen 1 Zoll Steuersatz hat, so kann ich mit einem Syncros-Vorbau in Silber dienen. Mein ZR 1.0 hat einen 1 1/8 Steuersatz, so dass der Vorbau jetzt in der Schublade schlummert. Falls Interesse schick mir einfach eine PN


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Februar 2007)

So, dann enthüllen wir mal ein paar Details aus Davids Intimssphäre:


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn dein ZR wieder erwarten einen 1 Zoll Steuersatz hat, so kann ich mit einem Syncros-Vorbau in Silber dienen. Mein ZR 1.0 hat einen 1 1/8 Steuersatz, so dass der Vorbau jetzt in der Schublade schlummert. Falls Interesse schick mir einfach eine PN



pm ist unterwegs !


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2007)

heute abend 17:30 düse ich nach metz und hole drei ZR2000 rahmen inkl. gabel ab ! 
manni und alf dürfen sich auf ein rahmenset, die anderen auf tolle bilder roter rennräder freuen !!!


----------



## Kruko (14. Februar 2007)

Dann können wir ja zwei Forums-Treffen veranstalten. 

1. MTB-Treffen

2. Renner-Treffen

Eure drei roten gegen Cleiendes und meine ZR 1.0 

Bin gespannt auf die Bilder, die folgen sollen 

Und schau gut nach, ob der Franzmann nicht noch etwas versteckt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Februar 2007)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner 

Mannis Sammlung wird mir langsam unheimlich. Ich muß mal beim Chef wg. Gehaltserhöhung vorsprechen


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Februar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die Gewinner
> 
> Mannis Sammlung wird mir langsam unheimlich. Ich muß mal beim Chef wg. Gehaltserhöhung vorsprechen



*ICH* sollte wohl eher mal bei *MEINEM* Chef vorsprechen....

 Ich freu mich tierisch


----------



## cleiende (14. Februar 2007)

EUR 140 mit Gabel - holy shit, Ihr könnt stolz sein!!!


----------



## alf2 (14. Februar 2007)

Als meine Chefin (zu Hause) mitgekriegt hat, dass ich wieder mal auf GT-Suche (mein fünftes) bin. Hat sie das unter Sucht eingereiht.

Ich bin auch schon total unruhig vor lauter Spannung!!!

Mal schauen, ob ichs dann von Wien aus zum GT - Renner Treffen schaffe!

@cleiende: die Gabeln kosten extra - Trotzdem ein tolles Angebot.


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon total unruhig vor lauter Spannung!!!



na frag mich mal...

mit einem dicken packen ausdrucke von viamichelin mache ich mich JETZT auf die socken


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2007)

sie sind da ! ach gott wie schön !!!
aber seht selbst - triple triple triangle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Februar 2007)

und was ein laden    !
der hat noch einen nagelneuen sts 1000 (xcr) für 750, mehrere idrive 2.0 (xcr) rahmen für 590, 





den lotto-zr rahmen, ein lilanes und rotes edge aero für 180 (!!!), ein rotes force und und und - wirklichhammer  ! ! ! 









da könnte man glatt seine altersvorsorge verjubeln...


----------



## alf2 (14. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> da könnte man glatt seine altersvorsorge verjubeln...



Allerdings!
bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da nicht schwach geworden wäre und die Kreditkarte ein bisschen belastet hätte. Gut dass du sie geholt hast. 

Vielen DANK!!!! 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten den blauen in Händen zu halten.
Gott sind die schön!!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Februar 2007)

BITTE BITTE *NICHT* die Adresse verraten, sonst legt Daggi mich um.... 

Obwohl, sie hat grade gesagt, das gelb-rot schwarze sieht ja auch schick aus..... 

Schaun mer mal, sagt der Kaiser!

Übrigens, ist doch ein tolles Bild da auf Deinem Sofa, vielleicht treffen die Drei sich ja demnächst mal in "voller" Montur wieder. Erst einmal aber vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Jetzt wird auch das Rennradfahren zum Erlebnis, da bin ich mir sicher.    

Ach so: Mail mit meiner Adresse folgt!

Manni
(der heute Nacht bestimmt das Amstel-Gold Race auf GT gewinnt!)


----------



## cleiende (15. Februar 2007)

Kettet mich fest, bitte bitte!


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Februar 2007)

Glückwunsch!!!   Schön in rot und blau die Rahmen und der laden wird wohl auch bald gutes Geld machen....jetzt wo ihn jemand entdeckt hat und da ja auch noch andere nette Rahmen dort rumstehen!


----------



## kingmoe (15. Februar 2007)

Einfach geil  
Euch viel Spaß mit den Rennern!
Falls ihr auf den Geschmack kommt, könnten wir ja 2008 ein Hamburg-Party-Wochenende mit Cyclassics-Teilname organisieren! 2007 ist leider schon ausgebucht...


----------



## Kruko (15. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Einfach geil
> Euch viel Spaß mit den Rennern!
> Falls ihr auf den Geschmack kommt, könnten wir ja 2008 ein Hamburg-Party-Wochenende mit Cyclassics-Teilname organisieren! 2007 ist leider schon ausgebucht...



Wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt gerne Wird sicherlich ein Riesenspaß, wenn da eine Meute mit GT-Rennern antritt 

Alternativ könnte man sich dieser Jahr auch in Frankfurt treffen.

http://www.henninger-rennen.de

Gibt sogar eine Team-Wertung


----------



## Catsoft (15. Februar 2007)

Hat der Laden auch noch "Oldies" anderer Marken?


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hat der Laden auch noch "Oldies" anderer Marken?



wie meinst du das "andere marken"    
du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich zwischen bunt blitzendem alugeröhr und matt schimmernden carbonskulpturen aus dem hause turner auch nur ein auge auf anderes werfen konnte  

im ernst:

lapierre standen sehr viele rum und noch andere franz. teile, die mir z.t. nix sagten.

auf dem ersten foto kann man gerade noch ein sunn (ich glaube revolt) zwischen dem sts und den idrives erkennen (290)

hatte ich übrigens erwähnt, dass mir der sehr nette alain (radballer!) noch einen neuen ovp syncros 1" road stem an 110mm geschenkt hat, weil ich so weit gefahren bin??? hat er !
falls jemand interesse hat kann ich gerne die tel. nr. bzw. adresse rausrücken. 
um keine ehen zu gefährden tue ich das aber nur auf ausdrücklichen wunsch per pm.
ich hatte ihm schon gesagt, dass sich ggf. ein paar verrückte deutsche melden könnten, die dann ständig irgendwas von GT faseln werden.
er würde dann seiner mutter bescheid geben, die deutsch spricht (er tut das nur sehr sporadisch) und zurückrufen kann.


----------



## Stemmel (15. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> falls jemand interesse hat kann ich gerne die tel. nr. bzw. adresse rausrücken.
> um keine ehen zu gefährden tue ich das aber nur auf ausdrücklichen wunsch per pm.




   
Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Februar 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Daggi



 

0033-38... nein lieber doch nicht


----------



## salzbrezel (15. Februar 2007)

Manchmnal kommt mir das Forum vor wie ein Schwamm. Alles, wo GT draufsteht, wird einfach aufgesaugt ;-)
Siehe der franz. Radladen.
Bei eBay ist's ja fast genauso, das Zeug landet eigentlich fast immer im Forum.
Aber so ist das halt mit der Sucht... (ich muss mich auch immer am Riemen reißen, grade wenn ich den schönen Lotto-Rahmen und die iDrives sehe)

Gruß...


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Februar 2007)

> Manchmnal kommt mir das Forum vor wie ein Schwamm. Alles, wo GT draufsteht, wird einfach aufgesaugt ;-)




Geht mir genau so! Hab ne GT- , XTR- und Carbonsucht !!!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (19. Februar 2007)

Na sei froh, ich hab mich auch noch mit Titan angesteckt


----------



## Kint (22. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Moun...106868131QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

vintage 85er in 19"


und hier noch nen TT rahmen team usa...:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tiemeyer-GT-USA...106583261QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

superrare.....


----------



## versus (22. März 2007)

der tiemeyer-renner ist der wahnsinn - hatte ich auch schon gesehen ! ! !

but who the f... is tiemeyer ???

klärt mich mal auf.


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2007)

Gesehen habe ich das gute Stück auch.  

Ist aber mehr etwas für eine Sammlung bzw. für die Flachländer im Norden. 

Ich sage nur kein Schaltauge.

Tiemeyer kenne ich nicht, kenne nur Onkel Dittmeier


----------



## Manni1599 (22. März 2007)

Das ist der Team-Rahmen der Amerikanischen Bahnfahrermannschaft zu Olympia 2000. 

 

Wäre was für SiSp Road! Allerdings müsste man fixed fahren, der Rahmen hat auch keine Bremsenaufnahme.
Bisschen teuer fürn Singlespeeder vielleicht.....


----------



## versus (22. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gesehen habe ich das gute Stück auch.
> 
> Ist aber mehr etwas für eine Sammlung bzw. für die Flachländer im Norden.
> 
> ...



 Tegtmeier kenne ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. März 2007)

also laut text ist tiemeyer der rahmenbauer...der dann für gt als sponsor gelabelt wurde. und er hat nen riss...also kein echtes gt aber wohl so selten dass es den wohl kein zweites mal zu finden geben wird....

dann wollma mal das foto saven


----------



## Catsoft (22. März 2007)

Sieht wirklich aus wie ein Bahnrad. GT war ja auch mal Sponsor des US-Verbandes....


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. März 2007)

> but who the f... is tiemeyer ???
> 
> klärt mich mal auf.




Hab mal etwas geGoogelt.....-> http://www.tiemeyercycles.com/ <-


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2007)

wie soll ich meinem sohn erklären das der typ nicht nach deutschland versendet     



http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-Alumi...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


mann das wär noch ein zassi gewesen das ich mir noch hätte anschaffen können.


----------



## zaskar76 (22. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wie soll ich meinem sohn erklären das der typ nicht nach deutschland versendet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hatte es schon mit kint besprochen vorhin - mit den 24" und 20" zassi`s tut man kinder`n keinen gefallen wegen der geometrie. besonders die 20" dinger haben viel zu hohe tretlager, das sieht man bei supereva`s foto`s ganz gut. zum sammel`n schön - zum fahren nicht, auch wenn kinderkörper enorme anpassungsleistung bringen auf fahrrädern...


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2007)

So ein schönes Tandem habe ich auch nocht nicht gesehen   

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-1-Tandem_W0QQitemZ270102666468QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber der Preis hat es auch in sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (23. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So ein schönes Tandem habe ich auch nocht nicht gesehen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-1-Tandem_W0QQitemZ270102666468QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Aber der Preis hat es auch in sich



dann guck mal auf die erste seite durch welches tandem dieser thread entstanden ist


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> dann guck mal auf die erste seite durch welches tandem dieser thread entstanden ist



Sorry, hatte ich nicht mehr im Kopf bzw. habe mir die Bilder leider nicht genauer angeschaut


----------



## zaskar76 (23. März 2007)

ich finde nur das ihr wirklich mal wieder dazu übergehen solltet bei sowas gleich die bilder hier reinzukopieren - sonst sind sie nach 3 monaten weg. oder könnte es bei sowas eigendlich copyrightprobleme geben


----------



## salzbrezel (23. März 2007)

> So ein schönes Tandem habe ich auch nocht nicht gesehen



Die Gabel ist ein irres Gerät. So eine Zzyzzx Bullet hatte ich in meinem STS, die hat etwa 45er Standrohre. Jetzt steht sie im Keller und ich suche etwas passendes für sie.


----------



## oliversen (12. Juni 2007)

bin ich der Einzige der das hier geil findet?






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Project-96-S...5QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Rar ist das doch wohl?
oliversen


----------



## chrrup150 (12. Juni 2007)

Und wie rar!!!
Auch wenn ich nicht auf carbon stehe das teil find ich knaller!!!
Besonders aufgebaut


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein Modell mit gaaaanz seltener Gabel - mit hinten angebauten Cantisockeln...  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-palomar-Mount...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Master | Torben (6. Juli 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Modell mit gaaaanz seltener Gabel - mit hinten angebauten Cantisockeln...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-palomar-Mount...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Nix da Rar... kommt von Magura heißt Firmtech


----------



## salzbrezel (7. Juli 2007)

Neeee,
das ist eine Pace!!!


----------



## Master | Torben (10. August 2007)

Ich weiß  sollte ein Scherz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (10. September 2007)

Hier kloppt euch !!

https://my.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewitem.asp?AuctionNr=516226304


----------



## jedinightmare (24. September 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> bin ich der Einzige der das hier geil findet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nien. Ich finde das ausch geil.


----------



## jedinightmare (24. September 2007)

Yo - schaut mal her!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AxoQC9hpI4


----------



## Davidbelize (25. September 2007)

ich such mal wieder was ganz rares.


und zwar ein syncros titantret in 117mm.  helft


----------



## Davidbelize (26. September 2007)

irgendwer aus dem gt forum hat lagersätze für das gt lts verkauft!

bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## salzbrezel (26. September 2007)

@ David
Das war der Janikulus!


----------



## Davidbelize (26. September 2007)




----------



## versus (26. September 2007)

und bei ebay gibts gerade auch eine menge davon und zwar bei ihm hier:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZu.m.80


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Oktober 2007)

keine ahnung wohin mit meiner freude deswegen wird es hier gepostet.      

das hier ist heut mit der post gekommen....






und es soll hier ran.....







      


werde mir die freiheit nicht nehmen lassen,diese veränderung mit einem neuen bild darzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Kurbeln und passen auch sicher gut an's Bike...fehlt ja nur noch die Syncros Gabel!

...so nebenbei......wie wäre es mit nem "Zeigt mir eure neuen Parts" thread !?


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Oktober 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Schöne Kurbeln und passen auch sicher gut an's Bike...fehlt ja nur noch die Syncros Gabel!
> 
> ...so nebenbei......wie wäre es mit nem "Zeigt mir eure neuen Parts" thread !?





die syncros gabel ist leider zu filigran für einen zaskar rahmen.  

aber die pace tuts auch.


----------



## hoeckle (1. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> keine ahnung wohin mit meiner freude deswegen wird es hier gepostet.
> 
> das hier ist heut mit der post gekommen....




David, wenn Du weiter dein Geld für so unnützes Zeug rauswirfst, wird das nie was mit dem Xizang....


----------



## GT-Man (3. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schickes Superbike (nein, es ist kein Vengeance und kein Edge Aero):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130159483745&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Oktober 2007)

den hab ich gestern beim einheitsfest in berlin gesehen.
natürlich war der aufgebaut,aber ich idi hatte keine kamera dabei.


----------



## GT-Man (4. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab ich gestern beim einheitsfest in berlin gesehen.



Da habe ich mich nicht hingetraut - war lieber im Grunewald strampeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (4. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> den hab ich gestern beim einheitsfest in berlin gesehen.
> natürlich war der aufgebaut,aber ich idi hatte keine kamera dabei.



So, also beim Einheitsfest   und

so, auch noch ohne Kamera   (soll´s auch an heutigen handys geben), 

aber
so, das darf doch nicht wahr sein, solche Schönheit komplett aufgebaut ... 
Aber Dein neues Teilchen, äscht Mega-Lecker    

That´s all Folks ( ...oder davidbelize, what´s next???)


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

nach dem schicken tandem und wenig seltenem mal wieder back on topic :

ein mini vantara 
ein ZRX ( damits mal gezeigt wird - der cyclocrosser von GT)
ein 98er in rot ( noch nie gesehen)

alle im hafen zu erhalten :

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Vantara-Hybr...ryZ42313QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZRX-Cyclocro...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-LE-TE...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt verschickt er es doch!!  

Habe den Verkäufer zwei mal angemailt und ganz lieb drum gebeten; jetzt macht er es. Der Verkäufer ist sehr nett; weiß aber auch gar nicht, was für ein Potential in seinem Schmuckstück steckt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290168197361&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:11

LG, Christian


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Jetzt verschickt er es doch!!
> 
> Habe den Verkäufer zwei mal angemailt und ganz lieb drum gebeten; jetzt macht er es. Der Verkäufer ist sehr nett; weiß aber auch gar nicht, was für ein Potential in seinem Schmuckstück steckt...
> 
> ...





mist,mit versand wird das teil wohl teurer.   

bin aber noch höchstbietender.


----------



## alf2 (8. Oktober 2007)

So hier wieder mal was richtig rares:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-GT-Edge-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein GT EDGE Cyclocross aus Stahl   

Ich bin richtig froh, dass er mir zu groß ist, sonst würde ich mir lange überlegen müssen, ob der nicht viel zu teuer ist!


----------



## cleiende (8. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> So hier wieder mal was richtig rares:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-GT-Edge-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Der war schonmal drin. Selber Text, selbes Bild.


----------



## chrrup150 (8. Oktober 2007)

und beim letzten mal 1000 dollar wenn ich mich recht errinner!!!


----------



## Kint (8. Oktober 2007)

übrigens ein sehr schönes anschauungsbesipiel warum die öse am sattelrohr exzentrisch sitzen muss ....


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> übrigens ein sehr schönes anschauungsbesipiel warum die öse am sattelrohr exzentrisch sitzen muss ....


 
 Is ja mal goil! Was du so alles siehst!


----------



## Kint (16. Oktober 2007)

NOS sts 2 mille rahmen im amerikanischen hafen !

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-GT-ST...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> NOS sts 2 mille rahmen im amerikanischen hafen !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-GT-ST...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




*JA, ICH WÜRDE IHN GERN HABEN WOLLEN!!!*


----------



## Kint (16. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *JA, ICH WÜRDE IHN GERN HABEN WOLLEN!!!*



hast du nicht gerade was bekommen ? die GiernachTier schlägt wohl voll durch


----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> hast du nicht gerade was bekommen ? die GiernachTier schlägt wohl voll durch




  
Dafür würde ja auch ein NICHT-GT verschwinden. Ich wäre froh, wenn Ihr mich alle dabei unterstützt und Euch mit dem Bieten zurück haltet!!!


----------



## Janikulus (16. Oktober 2007)

der ist aber schön, sts 2000 kannte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht, sieht vom Hinterbau und Decals meinem 1000ds sehr ähnlich (übrigens auch neu und gerade im Aufbau  )
wünsche dir viel Glück bei der Auktion, der wird aber sicherlich nicht billig


----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Dafür würde ja auch ein NICHT-GT verschwinden.



aha !!! also doch


----------



## Kruko (16. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> aha !!! also doch



Der andere wurde ja auch schon mal zerlegt.  

Ich will den Banditen zwar wieder aufbauen. aber meine Süsse hat auch schon von an die Wand hängen gesprochen


----------



## chrrup150 (20. Oktober 2007)

sabber:
http://cgi.ebay.com/56-5cm-GT-titan...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
könnte das der edge titan sein oder hat gt noch andere titanrenner hergestellt???


----------



## jasper (20. Oktober 2007)

titan? warum dann da wohl al steht?


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

etwa grundlegende kenntnis in legierungen ist da wohl vonnöten....

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_(Element)

das bezeichnet dass es 3-2.5er titan ist. titan wird nicht rein verarbeitet/ verwendet sondern legiert. sprich in dem fall 3% aluminium, und 2,5 % vanadium. 

und um das vorwegzunehmen selbst wenns alu wäre   wäre dass im tretlager wahrscheinlich immer noch kein rost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

ist schon ok:

http://www.valve-world.net/titanium/ShowPage_de.aspx?pageID=885


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

herrschaft sven, schon wieder schneller kluggeschi$$en !


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2007)

3AL 2.5V ist TITAN

Junge, ist der wieder schnell heute, der kint....


----------



## oldman (20. Oktober 2007)

und ich hatte eben schon die flex angeworfen um ein paar xizangs, ein litespeed, ein morati und 2 ibs und ähnliches geraffel in handliche stücke für'n metallcontainer zu schneiden....

kinder, manchmal schmeisst es mich auf den boden vor lachen


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

sagt mal männer, sind eigentlich ALLE heute abend zuhause geblieben ???


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sagt mal männer, sind eigentlich ALLE heute abend zuhause geblieben ???



was sagten das ich zuhause bin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> was sagten das ich zuhause bin....



bist du vielleicht auf hippen w-lan party ???


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> bist du vielleicht auf hippen w-lan party ???



den sexistischen herrenwitz spar ich mir jetzt....


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hippen




welchen? den vielleicht:


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

...


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

boah den klönenden männerverein die gerade entdeckt haben dass man(n) mehr als einen google hit bei "XXX" eingabe erhält hatteste da ja noch gar nicht gepostet... 

du stehst hinterm fotoapperat ?  

apropros pornös..:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

wird bereits beobachtet ;-)

danke !


----------



## chrrup150 (21. Oktober 2007)

dank lindenlabs kann mann ja auch von zuhaus aus weg gehen
ohne einen fuß vor die tür zu setzten


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2007)

Yeehaaw!
So, da nicht nur der werte Herr Personalcomputer seinen Dienst quittierte, sondern auch im motorisierten Fahrzeugpark eine Neuanschaffung anstand, hier nun das Ergebnis:



Ist zwar nicht original GT - aber garantiert mir hoffentlich beim nächstjährigen GTreffen eine stilechte Anreisemöglichkeit sowie eine Übenachtungsmöglichkeit ohne "Wurfzelt"...
Auf jeden Fall ist die Geldbörse jetzt ersma für ne Weile sehr leeeer... Aber vielleicht reichts ja noch für ein paar GT-Brakebooster.


----------



## Stemmel (14. Dezember 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Yeehaaw!
> So, da nicht nur der werte Herr Personalcomputer seinen Dienst quittierte, sondern auch im motorisierten Fahrzeugpark eine Neuanschaffung anstand, hier nun das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Dezember 2007)

Moin Steve!

Klasse, der Bus!!  

Wenn ich irgendwann mal zu Geld komme, dann will ich auch so was feines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2007)

reeeeeeespekt ! ein amtliches fahrzeug !!!


----------



## -lupo- (16. Dezember 2007)

Hell yes! Das ist ein super Bulli!


----------



## Tiensy (25. Februar 2008)

@tofu1000: Sehr schöner Bulli. Finde das beachtlich wenn man heutzutage noch sowas realisiert. Da weiß man warum GT noch "lebt"...  

Aber hier auch mal was ganz ganz Rares...





Ging soweit ich weiß nicht in Serie. Bei diesem handelt es sich nach meinen Infos um 1 von 3 Prototypen die mal in Umlauf gekommen sind.

Schade, dass es nie in Serie ging...


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Blumen! Die Räder waren ja auch ein Anschaffungsgrund für den Bus. Und er ist momentan meine Ersatzbaustelle, da ich nix mehr mit zwei Rädern und zwei Buchstaben zum basteln im Keller habe. Zurück zum Thema: Hast du nen Link dafür?


----------



## Tiensy (25. Februar 2008)

Weiß zwar nicht ob Du mich damit meinst, aber hier ein Link zu dem GT-Museums-BMX:

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/gt_bicycles/4763


----------



## phposse (20. April 2008)

Gt Richter 8.0 in der Bucht gesichtet


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

sag bloss !? willst du uns für blöd verkaufen?
du hast das teil bei der letzten auktion hier schon angeboten. was ist denn aus dieser auktion geworden?
lass mich raten: der käufer hat es sich anders überlegt und deshalb musst du es jetzt nochmal anbieten!

falls du es vergessen haben solltest, hier eine kleine gedächtnisstütze:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4114762&postcount=3942


----------



## Backfisch (20. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> lass mich raten: der käufer hat es sich anders überlegt und deshalb musst du es jetzt nochmal anbieten!



Wahrscheinlich eher "die Käuferin". 
Heisst seine Frau/Freundin "Sylvie"?

Schon cool, wenn der *Ver*käufer eine Bewertung mit dem Text "Ware erhalten" hinterlässt.


----------



## jedinightmare (20. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sag bloss !? willst du uns für blöd verkaufen?
> du hast das teil bei der letzten auktion hier schon angeboten. was ist denn aus dieser auktion geworden?
> lass mich raten: der käufer hat es sich anders überlegt und deshalb musst du es jetzt nochmal anbieten!
> 
> ...



Hoppala, was ist denn hier los - da ist man mal zwei Wochen nicht da und -schwupps- herscht hier voll der rüde Ton...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (20. April 2008)

HI Jedi,biste zurück vom Todesstern?Wie war die Con?Wollte eigentlich auch hin,aber das liebe Geld.....


----------



## jedinightmare (20. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> HI Jedi,biste zurück vom Todesstern?Wie war die Con?Wollte eigentlich auch hin,aber das liebe Geld.....



Die Macht war mit mir  Jetzt am Wochenende war aber noch FedCon in Bonn, aber da hab ich es leider nicht mehr hingeschafft obwohl da sehr viel mehr los gewesen sein soll (hab ich eben gesagt bekommen).

Um was gehts denn da oben bei dem Richter 8.0? Wieder irgendwelcher ebay-Stress?


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

nein, nur jemand, der hier ausschliesslich postet, wenn er was verkaufen will und dann noch so tut, als würde er auf IRGENDEINE auktion hinweisen, so wie das hier üblich ist.
dabei ist es seine auktion, die er schon vor ner weile angepriesen hat. es gab damals natürlich auch bieter aus unseren reihen, aber er hat das rad aber immer noch und verkauft es nun erneut. den rest kannst du dir ja denken.
so was kann ich nicht leiden  - und das wollte ich gerne los werden. sonst gehts mir eigentlich blendend, denn auch ich habe mich heute fast 5 stunden bei schönstem wetter im wald mit dem xizang ausgetobt


----------



## Kruko (20. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nein, nur jemand, der hier ausschliesslich postet, wenn er was verkaufen will und dann noch so tut, als würde er auf IRGENDEINE auktion hinweisen, so wie das hier üblich ist.
> dabei ist es seine auktion, die er schon vor ner weile angepriesen hat. es gab damals natürlich auch bieter aus unseren reihen, aber er hat das rad aber immer noch und verkauft es nun erneut. den rest kannst du dir ja denken.
> so was kann ich nicht leiden  - und das wollte ich gerne los werden. sonst gehts mir eigentlich blendend, denn auch ich habe mich heute fast 5 stunden bei schönstem wetter im wald mit dem xizang ausgetobt



   

Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen!!!


----------



## hoeckle (20. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> 5 stunden bei schönstem wetter im wald mit dem xizang ausgetobt


 

Mit Dir fahr ich auf keinen Fall mehr.... Anee, Tom ist ja auch dabei, dann geht´s ja... 

Melde mich morgen bei allen Beteiligten...

feri der vomberggehenleckeresssendbiertrinkendunddanachkletternnunebenfallseinbislmüdeist...


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Mit Dir fahr ich auf keinen Fall mehr.... Anee, Tom ist ja auch dabei, dann geht´s ja...



  ich denke das werden wir schon eingependelt kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (20. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sag bloss !? willst du uns für blöd verkaufen?
> du hast das teil bei der letzten auktion hier schon angeboten. was ist denn aus dieser auktion geworden?
> lass mich raten: der käufer hat es sich anders überlegt und deshalb musst du es jetzt nochmal anbieten!
> 
> ...



Auch ich erinnere mich! Echt arm!  

@versus & hockle:







Ich arbeite dran...  

Das Xizang gefällt!  Dunkelblau wäre aber auch schön gewesen.  

Tom


----------



## GT-Man (21. April 2008)

Endlich mal Verstärkung für das Vengeance:




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370041628272&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=024
Für knapp 200 Euro geht die Ersteigerung in Ordung, oder?


----------



## cleiende (21. April 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Für knapp 200 Euro geht die Ersteigerung in Ordung, oder?



Wenn man draufpasst. 60cm RH bei einer Zeitfahrmaschine, das ist schon was für "Lange Kerls".


----------



## GT-Man (21. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wenn man draufpasst. 60cm RH bei einer Zeitfahrmaschine, das ist schon was für "Lange Kerls".



Danke für den Hinweis. Die Frage ist eher - gemäß dem Thread-Titel - ob jemand überhaupt diesen Rahmen schonmal gesehen hat? Ich konnte ihn in keinem Katalog finden. Nach Beschreibung wurde der nur für irgendwein Profiteam gebaut, also wäre er rar.


----------



## phposse (21. April 2008)

Um mal Licht ins dunkle zu bringen: Der Käufer ist damals von dem Kauf zurückgetreten, hat mir aber als Entschädigung 30 Euro für den Ausfall überwiesen. Jetzt habe ich es wieder in die Bucht gestellt. Wollte euch nur darauf hinweisen falls jmd. Interesse an dem Richter hat. Ich finde den Ton im Forum manchmals echt krass, schade.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. April 2008)

phposse schrieb:


> Um mal Licht ins dunkle zu bringen: Der Käufer ist damals von dem Kauf zurückgetreten, hat mir aber als Entschädigung 30 Euro für den Ausfall überwiesen. Jetzt habe ich es wieder in die Bucht gestellt. Wollte euch nur darauf hinweisen falls jmd. Interesse an dem Richter hat. Ich finde den Ton im Forum manchmals echt krass, schade.



Was wir hier echt krass finden ist, wenn hier offensichtlich sogenannte Fake-Auktionen gefördert werden. Bei imho 90% der "wiedereingestellten" Auktionen konnte der Verkäufer den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen. Dann wird halt ein Kumpel beauftragt, dann probiert man es halt ein zweites Mal.

Darum bitte nicht wundern, wenn solche Reaktionen von Forenmitgliedern kommen. 

Ich verzichte lieber auf ein paar Euro, wenn ich denn mal eins meiner Räder oder einen GT Rahmen verkaufe, mir ist es lieber dass das Rad in "gute" Hände kommt.
Und Preistreibereien mache ich grundsätzlich nicht mit, dann verzichte ich lieber!
Grade so ein geiles Rad wie das Richter sollte in gute Hände kommen, aber das sehen wohl nur echte Fans so.
my 2 ct.
Manni


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2008)

ahh da ist es ja wieder das berühmte richter das eigentlich hätte meins sein müssen.
hatte gut drauf geboten bis sylvie79 kam und mächtig hochgeboten hat.
nach der auktion kamm diese mitteilung :


Hallo Gerdita3, 

bin der Verkäufer von dem GT Richter 8.0 und bekam eben eine Mail von dem Käufer Sylvie79, die mir jetzt via E-mail versucht zu verklickern, das Sie von dem Kauf zurücktreten muss/will, das Sie sich angeblich bei der Angeotseingabe vertippt hat. Zum kotzen solche Leute!!! Möchtest du es noch haben, dann sag einfach bescheid. Lieben Gruß 


darauf sagte ich ihm das ich da richter zu meinem höchstgebot,in der auktion, nehmen würde.

das wollte der verkäufer aber nicht und behauptete das er es führ mehr verkaufen könnte.


im januar oder februar hat er mir das richter nochmal hier im forum über pm angeboten.
als ich nach einem preis fragte kam leider keine antwort.



das bike ist für mich verbrannt.



hier die ganze story:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4132560&highlight=gt+richter#post4132560


----------



## versus (21. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ahh da ist es ja wieder das berühmte richter das eigentlich hätte meins sein müssen.
> hatte gut drauf geboten bis sylvie79 kam und mächtig hochgeboten hat.
> nach der auktion kamm diese mitteilung :
> 
> ...



beim lesen kam gerade eine textzeile von den neubauten:

2 DINGE SIND UNENDLICH, DIE DUMMHEIT UND DAS ALL

phposse: nach diesem auftritt bleibt dir eigentlich nur noch eins mitzuteilen:

TROLL DICH !


----------



## Backfisch (21. April 2008)

...und diese Sylvie 79 hat von ihm in dem Zeitraum zwei positive Bewertungen erhalten.


----------



## GT-Man (21. April 2008)

Zurück zum Thema Leute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (21. April 2008)

phposse schrieb:


> Um mal Licht ins dunkle zu bringen: Der Käufer ist damals von dem Kauf zurückgetreten, hat mir aber als Entschädigung 30 Euro für den Ausfall überwiesen. Jetzt habe ich es wieder in die Bucht gestellt. Wollte euch nur darauf hinweisen falls jmd. Interesse an dem Richter hat. Ich finde den Ton im Forum manchmals echt krass, schade.




Tja da hast Du dich wohl mit deinem "Richter bei eBay" rumgetexte wohl selbst gerichtet also nimm dein Richter und schlag ne andere Richtung ein denn mit sowas ist man hier nicht richtig!


----------



## phposse (21. April 2008)

Ahh ein Philosoph, der Spruch ist gut. Nochmals hatte mit der Sylvie79 nix zu tun gehabt, kenne die nicht, gehört auch nicht zu meinem Freundeskreis oder sonstwas!!!


----------



## Kint (21. April 2008)

leute das ist ne gallery für rare sachen also vielleicht ignoriert man sowas einfach mal dann gehts schneller vorbei ...  

ansonsten mal wieder on topic...:

ein 87/88er ricochet trials rahmen mitd er verstärkten double crown gabel...die offensichtlich mal gekürzt wurde...   

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1987-GT...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

zitat: 
Used frame appears to have been used raw-has no paint. Some light surface rust for this reason, forks are factory red and still have some decal. Overall real nice. Bash plate some bends-ther is one for sale currently on ebay not by me-the plate alone. Old GT Mountain Trials frameset. Easy restore or thrash on it as is. Don't see too many of these if ever.

Serial number indicates 1987, and it is for 20" wheels. Looks like a cross between a GT Performer and race frame but stronger


----------



## Kint (21. April 2008)

zum vergleich auch nochmal das rote so wies 87/88 vom band lief....


----------



## jedinightmare (21. April 2008)

Ich erinnere mich, dass wir vor gar nicht langer Zeit dabei waren, eine Anti-unseriöse-Verkäufer-abstraf-Strategie zu entwickeln... die Punkte waren:
a) dessen Freundin schwängern
b) auf seinen Namen Pizza bestellen oder
c) bei Beate Uhse einkaufen und ihm die Rechnung schicken...

  

Wenn ich überlege, wie oft ich schon Zeugs bei ebay unter Preis verkauft habe (und - fairerweise - auch gekauft)... das ist dann eben so. Dafür gibt es ja schließlich Mindestgebote. 
Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr ärgere ich mich jetzt wieder über das RTS, was mir wegen so ner faden Aktion damals durch die Lappen gegangen ist (ich glaube, damit hatte die oben genannte Rachestrategie seinerzeit begonnen).
Aber leider kann man da nix gegen unternehmen, ausser hier im Forum vor diesen blöden Sockengesichtern zu warnen.

Aber ist schon wahr, das Thema ist jetzt echt ausgelutscht.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. April 2008)

Meine schwarze Liste wächst und wächst


----------



## korat (22. April 2008)

das richter ist sowieso tot.





(muß man jetz eigentlich alle alten fotos wieder neu hochladen?)


----------



## Stemmel (22. April 2008)

korat schrieb:


> (muß man jetz eigentlich alle alten fotos wieder neu hochladen?)



Nein. Über "öffentliches Profil" kommst Du an Deine alten Fotos. Da gibt es einen Punkt "alte Fotos anzeigen" und dann wie gewohnt... 

Daggi


----------



## korat (22. April 2008)

super, danke!
ich dachte schon, es kommt sowas wie "ja, aber du mußt sie nicht noch mal alle posten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phposse (22. April 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich das Ihr erwachsen seid, aber naja,- ist echt peinlich wie sich hier einige verhalten. Würd die gern mal privat treffen. Da bietet man was in der Bucht ohne jeglichen wirtschaftlichen, eher Libhaberische, - Hintergedanken, postet das dann hier im Forum (klar will Mann damit auch Copmetitiors schaffen um einen angemessenen Preis erziehlen, ist doch legetim - oder?), dann bekommt man einen Käufer der abspringt und wird dann noch als Abzocker bezeichnet (Bucht Pusher), ist doch lächerlich Jungs.... mal ehrlich!


----------



## phposse (22. April 2008)

korat schrieb:


> das richter ist sowieso tot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wohl ein Witz oder? Meins habe ich nicht so in Szene gesetz obwohl ich dir auf den Bildern den Teide hätte zeigen können. Sei froh wenn du überhaupt Erstbesitzer bist.


----------



## versus (22. April 2008)

jetzt ist es dann gut! bist du so hohl, oder tust du nur so?

wie erklärst du denn deine aktion mit david ??? 
wenn das kein abzockversuch ist, was dann?

du hast bisher 14 mal gepostet und alle 14 posts haben mit deinem richter-verkauf zu tun! auf so was können wir nun wirklich verzichten! 

was willst du eigentlich noch hier ? von uns wird sicher keiner was bei dir kaufen und auf dein gesabbel legt auch niemand wert.

die lösung ist so einfach...


----------



## phposse (22. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt ist es dann gut! bist du so hohl, oder tust du nur so?
> 
> wie erklärst du denn deine aktion mit david ???
> wenn das kein abzockversuch ist, was dann?
> ...



Klar hab ich hier gepostet, um euch bescheid zu geben!. Ohne jeglichen finaziellen pusheffekt erzielen zu wollen, das macht Ihr unter euch aus. Übrigens Mann muss nicht zwangsläufig posten. wenn ich was wissen will gucke ich in anderen foren nach. aber es ist hier leider so, dass wenn man threats ließt sehr viele sehr greitzt reagieren und beleidigend werden - muss ich mir das antun? Aber hier finde ich auch sehr viele nützliche Ratschläge. Was soll also das angemache mir gegenüber????


----------



## mini.tom (22. April 2008)

88â¬ bei persÃ¶nlicher abholung


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. April 2008)

Ich beantrage eine Löschung der gesamten Richter-Story und allem was damit zu tun hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phposse (22. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ich beantrage eine Löschung der gesamten Richter-Story und allem was damit zu tun hat!



Ich definitiv, ist aber schon krass was wegen einer Neueinstellung in der Bucht hier abgeht, wahnsinn


----------



## Backfisch (22. April 2008)

phposse schrieb:


> Ich definitiv, ist aber schon krass was wegen einer Neueinstellung in der Bucht hier abgeht, wahnsinn



Bitte geh weg.


----------



## versus (22. April 2008)

und komm nie wieder!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. April 2008)




----------



## oldman (22. April 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


>





kann ich auch ein bissl von dem Popcorn haben?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. April 2008)

Ist für alle, greift zu 

Ich hab noch rauhe Mengen


----------



## versus (22. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> kann ich auch ein bissl von dem Popcorn haben?



na, na alter mann. wundert mich, dass deine idioten-allergie noch nicht angeschlagen hat


----------



## Stemmel (23. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ich beantrage eine Löschung der gesamten Richter-Story und allem was damit zu tun hat!



Dazu fällt mir nur "Re-Spekt" ein...


----------



## chrrup150 (23. April 2008)

ja den haben wir hier auch gut gelöscht


----------



## oldman (24. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> na, na alter mann. wundert mich, dass deine idioten-allergie noch nicht angeschlagen hat



mein therapeut meinte neulich ich sollte mich zuegeln, das haelt den kreislauf stabil  
aber der naechste troll kommt garantiert und ich werde wieder als shit magnet fungieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> mein therapeut meinte neulich ich sollte mich zuegeln, das haelt den kreislauf stabil



sehr weise - der avatar hat schon seinen grund !


----------



## alecszaskar (27. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Grade so ein geiles Rad wie das Richter sollte in gute Hände kommen, aber das sehen wohl nur echte Fans so.
> my 2 ct.
> Manni



Ich hoffe ihr seid trotzdem froh, dass es hier im Forum landen wird! 

Ich bin es auf jeden Fall und träume gleich von der Veredlung 

Ein Fan


----------



## phposse (27. April 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seid trotzdem froh, dass es hier im Forum landen wird!
> 
> Ich bin es auf jeden Fall und träume gleich von der Veredlung
> 
> Ein Fan



Ich finds gut, dass jmd. von euch bzw. Du der Käufer und baldige Besitzer bist. Ich finds echt nur schade, dass man hier so niedergemacht wird. Mein Fehler waren halt die postings zum Verkauf, sorry, aber mit der Akquise von Bietern, nein......


----------



## GT-Man (8. Mai 2008)

Aus der guten alten Zeit:





Hatte ich bei Ebay UK über den Kanal gerettet.


----------



## gtbiker (8. Mai 2008)

yeeaaahhh!
(erinnert mich an so fette fotos, wo der Truck immer im hintergrund stand und davor die zelte mit den ganzen bikes drinnen und das ganze abends, cool beleuchtet......ach, herrlich!)


----------



## Martin1006 (8. Mai 2008)

Würde das gute Stück auch als ..rar.. bezeichnen..
http://cgi.ebay.de/LOOK-VINTAGE-GT-...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

Martin1006 schrieb:


> Würde das gute Stück auch als ..rar.. bezeichnen..
> 
> Weil die falschen Decals drauf sind?


----------



## Kint (9. Mai 2008)

exakt. ein 92er zaskar ist nicht rar.


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Mai 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur "Re-Spekt" ein...



Jemand hat mich gerufen ? - hier ausem loooser Fred -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (24. Mai 2008)

sehr rar - ein Gt trials team bike...seht selbst :

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Team-Trial-s-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GT Team-Trial-s Bike 20" Zaskar in klein - STARTGEBOT 550 â¬ 

Original Team-Bike von Trial-Mannschaftsweltmeister Oliver Scheffler der zusammen mit Andi Kromer fÃ¼r GT fuhr.


Dieser Rahmen wurde nur 8 Mal fÃ¼r Teamfahrer hergestellt.

Absolut seltenes retro Kult-Exemplar. Geniales Sammlerbike fÃ¼r alle GT-Fans die bei den AnfÃ¤ngen des Bikesports dabei waren


- Leichter und sehr steifer Trial-Rahmen mit extrem stabilem auswechselbarem Unterbodenschutz
- geschmiedete und gefrÃ¤ste  GT-Kurbel 155 mm Super-Optik - Hochglanzpoliert mit 23er Kettenblatt
- Hat einige Kratzer vom trialen aber keine tiefen -sonst guter Zustand - (Siehe Fotos) - Keine Risse.
- 20" LaufrÃ¤der mit Monty Reifen
- GT-Naben
- Mit Magura HS 33 Blue Edition Bremsen neu entlÃ¼ftet â bremsen top.
- Syncros Vorbau in rot.
- GT Lenker

- Bei Fragen einfach mailen
- Bei Bezahlung mit Paypal muss der KÃ¤ufer die GebÃ¼hren zahlen.


----------



## B-Ston3D (7. Juni 2008)

was sagt man dazu
ab 0:45sek


----------



## maatik (7. Juni 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> was sagt man dazu
> ab 0:45sek



..und 7:02


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. Juni 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> was sagt man dazu



Eindeutig an Keyframes gespart...


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2008)

zwar nicht materiell vorhanden aber doch ein rarer traum.
hab ich heut in einer alten ami bike zeitung entdeckt.....

weiss das neue schwarz


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2008)

*C*yclone  

da hatte ich bisher wohl ein lücke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (18. Juni 2008)

Das Cyclone war der Vorgänger des Ps.... hast du bestimmt schon erraten 
Das Ding gabs glaube ich auch nur ein Jahr lang zu kaufen, ist das richtig? Fanden denn (damals) welche ihren Weg nach Deutschland?


----------



## YoKris (21. Juni 2008)

Tandem gefällig!? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-mountain-b...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

//yo


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juni 2008)

Wieder was zum Bilder archivieren!


----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute, 

wer von euch hat das Atlanta Zassi??? Eine nette Geste von mir - hoffe ich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sram-9-0-SL-10th...NameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em124

Ist zwar schon "sehr patriotisch", aber an dem Zassi der absolute Burner - meiner Meinung nach. Der Preis ist auch ok...noch!


----------



## GT-Man (13. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wer von euch hat das Atlanta Zassi??? Eine nette Geste von mir - hoffe ich:
> 
> ...



Cool, dann werde ich mal die Preisentwicklung verfolgen. Habe zwei Schaltgruppen davon - eins am Zaskar und auch eins in der Vitrine (auch NOS):


----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

Sag mal,

du bist ja total irre (im positivsten alles Sinnhaftigkeiten lol). Was ist denn das für ein Holzschaltwerk?? STAUN! Schaut ja fetzig aus. Furnier oder massiv??? Hast nicht zufällig ein weisses SRAM 9.0 übrig??? kaufen...


----------



## beat (12. August 2008)

Da man hier offensichtlich Angebote reinposten darf, ein GT-Unterforum meiner Meinung nach ja eigentlich auch nicht gerade der schlechteste Platz dafür ist und ich mich für einen Freund etwas um den Verkauf seiner alten Räder kümmern wollte, konfrontiere ich Euch mit folgendem "Oldie" (denn das ist dieses Bike zumindest für mich ganz zweifellos):








Könntet Ihr mich vielleicht darüber aufklären, wieso es mit "LTS" betitelt wurde; ich dachte immer dass dieses Carbon-Schmuckstück nur unter der Bezeichnung "STS" lief. Und weiß zufällig auch jemand aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen stammen dürfte?


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr mich vielleicht darüber aufklären, wieso es mit "LTS" betitelt wurde; ich dachte immer dass dieses Carbon-Schmuckstück nur unter der Bezeichnung "STS" lief. Und weiß zufällig auch jemand aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen stammen dürfte?



Der LTS kam 1996 auch in der Thermoplast-Variante auf dem Markt. Erst mit Einführung des Trunnion-Federbeines ab 1997 erfolgte die Trennung in STS und LTS. 

Einen LTS-Thermoplast-Rahmen erkennt man außerdem an der Titanschwinge. Die STS-Rahmen hatten eine Alu-Schwinge mit der Trunnion verbaut.

Aber ganz Ehrlich. So etwas verkauft man nicht


----------



## beat (12. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der LTS kam 1996 auch in der Thermoplast-Variante auf dem Markt. Erst mit Einführung des Trunnion-Federbeines ab 1997 erfolgte die Trennung in STS und LTS.
> 
> Einen LTS-Thermoplast-Rahmen erkennt man außerdem an der Titanschwinge. Die STS-Rahmen hatten eine Alu-Schwinge mit der Trunnion verbaut.
> 
> Aber ganz Ehrlich. So etwas verkauft man nicht



Dann läuft das wohl zumindest unter "Classic Fully Bikes" halbwegs richtig, oder? In jedem Falle vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen. Erschreckend finde ich, dass ich die Titanschwinge bei meinen bisherigen schlichtweg gar nicht hinreichend gewürdigt habe. Sei's drum: Der Hobel muss weg, denn der Kumpel hat halt so ganz und gar keine Verwendung mehr dafür. Leider sind die Unterrohr-Decals auf der einen Seite etwas beschädigt, ansonsten ist der Gesamtzustand aller Teile aber sehr ordentlich, da das Rad  ja kaum gefahren wurde. Aber ich seh's schon kommen: Am Ende wandert auch dieses Stück Bikegeschichte mangels baldigen Auftreibens eines Käufers in die Bucht.


----------



## maatik (12. August 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Da man hier offensichtlich Angebote reinposten darf,



Hast ne PM  

Und DOOOOOCH : Sowas verkauft man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (12. August 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Hast ne PM
> 
> Und DOOOOOCH : Sowas verkauft man



Wenn, aber nicht hier, sondern mit Preisvorstellung *hier*

Also haltet Euch daran, sonst werden Eure Postings gelöscht


----------



## beat (12. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn, aber nicht hier, sondern mit Preisvorstellung *hier*
> 
> Also haltet Euch daran, sonst werden Eure Postings gelöscht



Super! Danke für den Link! Mich hatte halt wegen der ungefähren Einordnung und meinen Gedächtnislücken das mit der Bezeichnung und dem Baujahr interessiert, aber jetzt weiß ich ja Bescheid.


----------



## gt-kolli (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ????

10 von 10 verfügbar

http://cgi.ebay.de/RAR-GT-ZASKAR-20...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## spatzel (20. Oktober 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> Hallo ????
> 
> 10 von 10 verfügbar
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/RAR-GT-ZASKAR-20...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



.....Krass.....vielleicht hat er die vom Bilek....


----------



## Raze (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

für die Wand:





http://cgi.ebay.com/1991-GT-TI-Xiza...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Oder wer einen Rahmenbauer als Freund hat...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## kingmoe (22. Oktober 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für die Wand:
> 
> ...



950US$ Sofortkauf oder "make an reasonable offer" 

Ich offer mal 50,-US$...


----------



## maatik (22. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich bitte mal jemand von den Alteingesessenen über diesen Rahmen aufklären?!  Sieht interessant aus, aber irgendwie doch bissl sinnloses Konzept. Ich kenn die Hintergründe dieses Rahmens net...


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte mal jemand von den Alteingesessenen über diesen Rahmen aufklären?!  Sieht interessant aus, aber irgendwie doch bissl sinnloses Konzept. Ich kenn die Hintergründe dieses Rahmens net...



die idee war wohl, einen titan rahmen anzubieten der aufgrund der materialersparnis günstiger als ein voll titan rahmen ist. baujahr war nur 1991. titan war vor dem zusammenbruch der udssr relativ teuer und gutes titan - zertifiziertes titan, ist es grob gesagt heute noch. einer der gründe wird auch gewesen sein, dass durch die drei verbundenen materialien du nen guten eyecatcher hast. letzlich deutlich schwerer als ein reiner titanrahmen - marginal leichter als ein guter reinstahlrahmen, und kaum preisvorteil gegenüber dem xizang le - sowie die anfälligkeiten die du auf dem bild erkennen kannst die wahrscheinlich auf die verschraubung zurückzuführen ist machten das ding nicht gerade zu nem kassenschlager. da die stückzahlen fehlten ist das heutzutage halt nen relativ seltener anblick. 
letzlich aber eher was für DIE WAND ... 

400 $ ist ein deutlich überzogener preis im übrigen...


----------



## Raze (23. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> die idee war wohl, einen titan rahmen anzubieten der aufgrund der materialersparnis günstiger als ein voll titan rahmen ist. baujahr war nur 1991. titan war vor dem zusammenbruch der udssr relativ teuer und gutes titan - zertifiziertes titan, ist es grob gesagt heute noch. einer der gründe wird auch gewesen sein, dass durch die drei verbundenen materialien du nen guten eyecatcher hast. letzlich deutlich schwerer als ein reiner titanrahmen - marginal leichter als ein guter reinstahlrahmen, und kaum preisvorteil gegenüber dem xizang le - sowie die anfälligkeiten die du auf dem bild erkennen kannst die wahrscheinlich auf die verschraubung zurückzuführen ist machten das ding nicht gerade zu nem kassenschlager. da die stückzahlen fehlten ist das heutzutage halt nen relativ seltener anblick.
> letzlich aber eher was für DIE WAND ...
> 
> 400 $ ist ein deutlich überzogener preis im übrigen...




HALLO KINT,

SCHÖN DASS DU WIEDER DA BIST, ICH HABE DICH VERMISST!!!

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> HALLO KINT,
> 
> SCHÖN DASS DU WIEDER DA BIST, ICH HABE DICH VERMISST!!!
> 
> Viele Grüße raze



danke.. schön das ich wieder hier sein darf.. aber so langsam werde ich verlegen...


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> danke.. schön das ich wieder hier sein darf.. aber so langsam werde ich verlegen...


  Solltest du auch...  Ich glaube hier hat sich der ein oder andere halwegs ernsthaft ein wenig Sorgen gemacht.... Und um noch ein wenig Salz in die Wunden zu streuen: Du hast ein prima Treffen verpasst!


----------



## chrrup150 (23. Oktober 2008)

auch von mir ein schön das du kint das wandelnde bike lexikon wieder unter uns bist


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

ja hätt ich gewusst das man sich abmelden muss...


----------



## planetsmasher (24. Oktober 2008)

da ist man mal 2 Tage geschäftlich unterwegs, taucht der Herr Kint hier wieder auf. Was war den los? 
Ich war schon kurz davor alle Sargbauer im Umkreis Lübeck anzurufen ob die in letzter Zeit ne Bestellung in Überlänge hatten...
Gottseidank ist dem wohl nicht so.
Welcome Back.
Hoffe jetzt gibts auch endlich wieder ellenlange Antworten auf saublöde Fragen von Schraubernieten wie mir. 

Grüsse ausm Süden.


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffe jetzt gibts auch endlich wieder ellenlange Antworten auf saublöde *ungestellte *Fragen von Schraubernieten wie mir.
> 
> Grüsse ausm Süden.



sorry fürs korrigieren  danke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt übrigens für BIN 300 USD....plus shipping....da kost ein Picasso für die Wand aber mehr...

VG
Peter




kingmoe schrieb:


> 950US$ Sofortkauf oder "make an reasonable offer"
> 
> Ich offer mal 50,-US$...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. November 2008)

Wow! Even US$225 is a lot of money for a frame that is nothing more than a wall hanger.  The rear stays had been squashed to about 80mm OLN and then cracked when pulled apart.  Even I wouldn't spend that much for a wall hanger decoration.


----------



## versus (9. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Wow! Even US$225 is a lot of money for a frame that is nothing more than a wall hanger.  The rear stays had been squashed to about 80mm OLN and then cracked when pulled apart.


  scheinbar gibt es da draussen noch schlimmere spinner als uns


----------



## Kint (1. Dezember 2008)

darf ich mal wieder zart an das thema des fadens erinnern...

den kennen ja schon einige : 

Titanium GT Pulse GTB Track Frame Set

VERY VERY rare track frame set with extras. This geometry is used by GT it is for sprinting with the saddle out of the way. Titanium GT Track Frame with Carbon fork Dura Ace Octalink track bottom bracket 109mm 1" Chris King headset Cinelli 110 Ti stem Ti seat post and Salsa seat collar. No dents. Seat tube 53 c to c Top tube 58 c to c. I heard it was make for the Postal team but im not for sure on that. Please ask many any questions and good luck.


----------



## Kint (1. Dezember 2008)

mehr pics...


----------



## Kint (1. Dezember 2008)

mal was aktuelles aber sicherlich auch bald superrare...

"GT GTR JELLY BELLY TEAM FRAME & FORK SET"

PURCHASED FROM THE JELLY BELLY TEAM OWNER

NEVER BUILT UP NEW PERFECT
      SIZE: 58 CM
      GT : GTR TEAM
      DETAILS:
      GEOMETRY: FRAME SIZE - 58CM
      SEAT TUBE LENGTH: 580MM
      SEAT ANGLE: 73 DEGREE
      HORIZONAL TOP TUBE LENGTH: 580MM
      HEAD TUBE LENGTH: 179MM
      HEAD TUBE ANGLE: 74 DEGREE
      CHAIN STAY: 410MM
      STAND OVER HEIGHT: 800MM
      BOTTOM BRACKET HEIGHT: 275MM
      WHEEL BASE: 1002MM
      FORK LENGTH: 368MM
      RAKE: 45
      FRAME: CARBON FIBER MONOCQUE
      FORK: CARBON FIBER
      STEERER TUBE: CARBON FIBER

      GTR TEAM FRAME IS A LIGHT WEIGHT AND STIFF CARBON FIBER MONOCOQUE CONSTRUCTION ROAD FRAME.

GT GTR TEAM JELLY BELLY 2008 58CM FRAME AND FORK CARBON


----------



## Kint (1. Dezember 2008)

mehr bilder


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> Titanium GT Pulse GTB Track Frame Set



1.800 $  na wenigstens weiss den dann jemand zu schätzen...


----------



## kingmoe (1. Dezember 2008)

Das Jelly Belly Frameset ist natürlich schon extrem rar und hat das Zeug zum Sammlerstück. Aber irgendwie ist für mich persönlich ein neuerer GT-Rahmen ohne TT ein Rahmen wie zigtausende andere auch...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> mehr bilder




That's a 58cm compact right? which means it's really quite large.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (2. Dezember 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> That's a 58cm compact right? which means it's really quite large.



i dont understand what you mean by compact ??? yepp 58 is like a XL on mtbs ? the largest one available however.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> i dont understand what you mean by compact ??? yepp 58 is like a XL on mtbs ? the largest one available however.



Meaning it's a sloping top tube/compact frame and still measures 58cm?  Doesn't that mean that it rides like a level top tube 62cm?


----------



## Kint (2. Dezember 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Meaning it's a sloping top tube/compact frame and still measures 58cm?  Doesn't that mean that it rides like a level top tube 62cm?



as far as i read the geometry is pretty much the same like all the 98s race bikes, edge etc... which were 58/58 too. i dont think ist that much sloping as its rising a little bit shown and theres an angle in the pic. plus its the given geometry for a gtr team - and you dont know whether the geometry is allright and measured or copy/paste'd from the gt site. 

but I'm no longer into RR so i dont have a clue what it would ride like... but as he didnt spoke about worldwide shipping this might be your chance kevin...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ... but as he didnt spoke about worldwide shipping this might be your chance kevin...



no chance Kint as I've already got my Edge Ti dream road bike.


----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2008)

unsicher obs wirklich ein original ist aber ich stells mal hierher:

RARE GT prototype suspension frame BMX Old-school, NR

let me start by saying I have no idea what year this frame was made, I just know that it has no serial # anywhere and I haven't seen one like it before.  I thought I remembered when the Mongoose Aftershock came out GT tried to make a suspension bmx frame too, but I don't remember it going into production.  If anyone has any insight, be sure to share it!

The bike has some rust on it and the decals have seen better days.  This is definitely a survivor, not a show piece.  The shock itself is made by GT too.  If you need more pics, let me know and I can email them to you.


----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2008)

mehr bilder

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-GT-prototy...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Januar 2009)

This just landed on my doorstep.....very RARE 0691 Zaskar frame in Green Ano an original finish done as a sample.  The frame is marked BLEM because the green is darker around the rear dropouts and there's a small spot on the back of the seat tube where the anodizing didn't take.  Must have been an original sample done by Anodizing Inc but never produce for distribution.  I know green ano has never been listed in a catalog.  It came to me as a complete bike with XT components, original 1991 decals and a 3D fork......Enjoy!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Januar 2009)

was kann man nicht so alles im netz finden......................

stahl xizang....






cyclone......


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (11. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> was kann man nicht so alles im netz finden......................
> 
> stahl xizang....





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1124908&postcount=2

Den Scan von dir oben habe ich aus einer 1989er MB ACtion gemacht.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. Januar 2009)

Browning Auto transmission on that old Steel Xizang!


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Januar 2009)

Man, bei dem Cyclone bekomm ich schon etwas feuchte Augen...


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Man, bei dem Cyclone bekomm ich schon etwas feuchte Augen...



aber hallo 

mir würde ein schnödes *PS*yclone ja schon reichen


----------



## oldman (12. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> aber hallo
> 
> mir würde ein schnödes *PS*yclone ja schon reichen



nee, meins kriechste nich, nee nee


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> nee, meins kriechste nich, nee nee



pah! wie kann man nur so stur sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (17. Januar 2009)

Hab ich grad entdeckt :










Nicht gerade schön - aber selten ?
Viele weitere GTs hier zu finden ( und alle zu verkaufen !! ) :
http://www.cycly.co.jp/shop/result....=&place=&maker=GT&category=&model=&cyclename=


----------



## chrrup150 (17. Januar 2009)

im aufgebauten zustand find ichs gar nicht mal so unschick.


----------



## Asiafighter (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo, habe im Bikemarkt/Classicmarkt ein altes kleines GT Outpost Rad.
3 Komponenten sind Neu der Rest muss geputzt, ersetzt, gewartet werden.
*VHB* 89
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=165254

Danke


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Januar 2009)

für lts und sts spezies...................

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48754


----------



## muttipullover (18. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht brauchts ja einer. http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=c809bc30e1fa37f4240ac14cccf1fbe0
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Januar 2009)

manchmal hat man ja gtlück

19er restaurierungsbedarf ist vorhanden soll aber nur 100 pfund kosten. sollte man da......
















@zaskar le:   danke für das nette telefonat. der rahmen ist gekauft.


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> manchmal hat man ja gtlück
> 
> 19er restaurierungsbedarf ist vorhanden soll aber nur 100 pfund kosten. sollte man da......



 100 pfund   

dafür kannst du noch etwas in die restaurierung stecken. ein psyclone in team scream ist der traum meiner schlaflosen nächte:

GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Januar 2009)

Physically hammered....looks like someone put in a boat load of miles on that one.  Has true trail patina.  Don't we all want one of these????  I do!  The paint on the seat tube where it goes from yellow to blue was done with tedious hand masking.


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2009)

David, der ist Dir leider eh zu groß.


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> David, der ist Dir leider eh zu groß.



duuuuuuuuuuuu hast schon eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (24. Januar 2009)

ich hatte david doch mal ein 18er psyclone in gelb vertickt... dann hat er`s verkloppt, weils ihm zu gross war. harren wir der dinge


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ich hatte david doch mal ein 18er psyclone in gelb vertickt... dann hat er`s verkloppt, weils ihm zu gross war. harren wir der dinge



Du hattest ein *19"* - David und ich auch, und nun auch ein freundlicher Saarländer.

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal Glückwunsch, David!
Wird schon irgendwie werden mit der Größe.


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wird schon irgendwie werden mit der Größe.



ich will ja nicht voreilig sein, aber normalerweise endet das wachstum so in etwa mit 20


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> duuuuuuuuuuuu hast schon eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinen !



war ja auch nicht für mich gedacht. Ich kenne da so einen netten Schearzwälder, der über KL nach Zürich gezogen ist Der sucht so einen Rahmen

@zaskar-le

Ich glaube, David ist aus dem Alter des Wachsens heraus. Ich würde es ihm gerne gönnen. Ich weiß ja, wovon ich spreche


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Januar 2009)

Für so einen Rahmen darf man ruhig auch außerplanmäßig mal etwas wachsen 

Ich bin zwar 'nen dreiviertel Kopp größer als David und fahre lieber 18"... Na, hoffen wir einfach mal das Beste  Im Schlimmsten Falle ist es doch schön, dass er hier für's Forum gesichert wurde. An potentiellen Abnehmern scheint es definitiv nicht zu mangeln. Nun wäre es allerdings mal an der Zeit, dass jemand auf dem Dachboden eine vergessene Kiste mit NOS team-scream Bologna Lite findet... 

Die team scream-Dichte in Berlin scheint ja erfreulicherweise weiter zuzunehmen.
David und ich machen übrigens dann gern mal ein Gruppenfoto


----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht für mich gedacht. Ich kenne da so einen netten Schearzwälder, der über KL nach Zürich gezogen ist Der sucht so einen Rahmen
> 
> @zaskar-le
> 
> Ich glaube, David ist aus dem Alter des Wachsens heraus. Ich würde es ihm gerne gönnen. Ich weiß ja, wovon ich spreche



der besagte nette Herr ist mit dem 19er auch nicht 100% kompatibel...


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> der besagte nette Herr ist mit dem 19er auch nicht 100% kompatibel...



Stahl & Titan sind etwas kleiner als Bauxit. Und soweit ich weiß, kommt der Wahlschweizer sehr gut mit dem 19 Zoll Titan zurecht


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

titan sind sowohl in 18, als auch in 19" top für den herrn! dieser würde bei einem psycone zwischen 16" und 19" sofort zugreifen!


----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> titan sind sowohl in 18, als auch in 19" top für den herrn! dieser würde bei einem psycone zwischen 16" und 19" sofort zugreifen!


 
und lieber beizeiten einen etwas größeren rahmen sichern, denn die zeiten von flatbar und massig sattelüberhöhung gehen schnell vorbei....

ich weis das.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und lieber beizeiten einen etwas größeren rahmen sichern, denn die zeiten von flatbar und massig sattelüberhöhung gehen schnell vorbei....



im notfall könnte man ja ein schickes spacertürmchen aufschichten


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2009)

leider öffnet mein rechner nicht die gt kataloge.....

wie war den dieses teilchen bestückt?



  = I'll get it packaged up so that it is ready to post then. Cheers, Gi...


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2009)

Ist der Psyclone in Deutschland nicht ausschließlich als Rahmenkit angeboten worden?? Ich denke zu einem Aufbau wirst Du nicht viel finden.

Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> im notfall könnte man ja ein schickes spacertürmchen aufschichten


 

nunja, nachdem ich unlängst sehr nett bewichtelt wurde, wäre ich dem nicht mehr unabgeneigt....


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist der Psyclone in Deutschland nicht ausschließlich als Rahmenkit angeboten worden??



Genau so war es 

Eine XTR 900 wird sich hier wohl kaum vermeiden lassen, vielleicht sogar eine fast vollständige Gruppe? Vorbau würde ich etwas schlankeres nehmen (nicht Syncros, David ) Nach dem was ich bislang sah ist die klassische Tuningwelle mit bunten Teilen an diesem Rahmenkunstwerk meist vorbeigegangen - recht so! Ein schlichter schwarzer Aufbau mit einigen Silbertupfern wäre genial. Übrigens: versuche nicht, den Gelbton irgendwo wieder aufzunehmen - daran habe ich mir bei passenden Teilen auch grad die Zähne ausgebissen


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Januar 2009)

Für unsere Süddeutsche User (wegen Schneemangel im Norden)
http://cgi.ebay.de/SKIFAHRRAD-KTRAK...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Genau so war es
> 
> Eine XTR 900 wird sich hier wohl kaum vermeiden lassen, vielleicht sogar eine fast vollständige Gruppe? Vorbau würde ich etwas schlankeres nehmen (nicht Syncros, David ) Nach dem was ich bislang sah ist die klassische Tuningwelle mit bunten Teilen an diesem Rahmenkunstwerk meist vorbeigegangen - recht so! Ein schlichter schwarzer Aufbau mit einigen Silbertupfern wäre genial. Übrigens: versuche nicht, den Gelbton irgendwo wieder aufzunehmen - daran habe ich mir bei passenden Teilen auch grad die Zähne ausgebissen



und ich hasse shimano...werd mich aber trotzdem auf die suche nach 900er teilen begeben.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Februar 2009)

89er karakoram k2 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51835


----------



## kingmoe (9. Februar 2009)

Geil! Geil! GEIL!

*GEIL!!!*


----------



## Biker_Pro (9. Februar 2009)

hehe, nochmal kurz zu der GOLD EDITION, ende mai oder juni bekommen wir auch eins nach deutschland was dan hier verlost wird, nur als info  grüße felix


----------



## spatzel (9. Februar 2009)

Das Kara ist ja echt mal Killer!In irgend ner bike aus diesen Jahren(88/89)war doch auch ein Karakoram in nem Test dabei,zusammen mit nem Marin etc. hat da einer von euch noch bike Hefte daheim rumfahren?


----------



## planetsmasher (9. Februar 2009)

Biker_Pro schrieb:


> hier verlost


 
was heisst "hier"? hier in D? hier im Forum? 
ohh mann. erst der schock mit dem 07er i-drive und jetzt bin ich doch wieder gt-fan. das ist ja echt ne bergundtalfahrt wie beim "glubb".


----------



## Biker_Pro (9. Februar 2009)

soweit ich weis hier in deutschland soweitich das weis


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2009)

Biker_Pro schrieb:


> soweit ich weis hier in deutschland soweitich das weis



aha, in deutschland also. 
darf man fragen woher hast du deine informationen hast?


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2009)

Das war doch sone Aktion, wo man bei nem bestimmten Rennen als GT Fahrer antreten kann und wenn man alle andern, die mit nem GT unterwegs warn, geschlagen hat das Rad gewinnt.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Februar 2009)

dann muss ich nur dafür sorgen das ich auf dem einzigsten gt sitze. super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich mich erinnere gabs in D auch nur ein Event... dürfte also schwierig werden


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dann muss ich nur dafür sorgen das ich auf dem einzigsten gt sitze. super.



 Gute Idee, darauf wär ich gar nicht gekommen! Aber das Bike ist sowieso nicht "my cup of tea".... Ich würde mich gezwungen fühlen, mindestens den Jogging-Anzug zu tragen:


----------



## planetsmasher (9. Februar 2009)

okay. dann nehm ich aber den:





















und die Brille sieht ja mal racetauglich aus.

Big Up West Staines Massive


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2009)




----------



## Biker_Pro (12. Februar 2009)

also das rad wird in deutschland zum bikefestival in wilingen im juni ausgestellt und da uch verlost, das weis ich zu 1000 %


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Februar 2009)

1000%ig, aha


----------



## Biker_Pro (12. Februar 2009)

ja was gibt es denn da zu lachen ???


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Februar 2009)

Das ist Unwissenheit, bei hörte die Prozentrechnung bei 100% auf. Ist aber schon Jahrzente her, ist wahrscheinlich heute anders.


----------



## Biker_Pro (12. Februar 2009)

ja dann kann ich aber wohl mit leben hab die null ja nur ausversehen geschrieben, wollt ich garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Februar 2009)

Biker_Pro schrieb:


> also das rad wird in deutschland zum bikefestival in wilingen im juni ausgestellt und da uch verlost, das weis ich zu 1000 %





Biker_Pro schrieb:


> ja was gibt es denn da zu lachen ???





Biker_Pro schrieb:


> ja dann kann ich aber wohl mit leben hab die null ja nur ausversehen geschrieben, wollt ich garnicht



und du willst uns die quelle deines wissens nicht mitteilen?


----------



## Biker_Pro (13. Februar 2009)

klar kann ich das machen , weis es von der firma Cycle union aus oldenburg , das sagt euch doch sicher etwas, ich arbeite , bzw hab meine ausbildung da fertig gemacht und bin da angestellt , also bei GT Deutschland  reicht das denn


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2009)

Biker_Pro schrieb:


> klar kann ich das machen , weis es von der firma Cycle union aus oldenburg , das sagt euch doch sicher etwas, ich arbeite , bzw hab meine ausbildung da fertig gemacht und bin da angestellt , also bei GT Deutschland  reicht das denn



na alla. sag oli schöne grüsse von mir!


----------



## Biker_Pro (13. Februar 2009)

ja kann ich machen , der hat zwar im moemnt viel um die ohren wegen neuen muster und so aber werd ich ihm montag sagen oder wenn ich ihm am wochenende sehe


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Februar 2009)

die gabel ich will die gabel....
genauso wie christian und peru73.









bilder sind aus dem classik forum.

das arme bike


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Februar 2009)

Hi David,

ICH will die Gabel nicht! Ich habe die original Gabel zu meinem Rahmen.
Leider eben wie der Rahmen nur ohne Lack drauf

alf2 hat ja auch noch seine in original. Allerdings hat sich da schon mancher die Zähne ausgebissen Die wird wohl für immer in Österreich bleiben.

VG
Peter



Davidbelize schrieb:


> die gabel ich will die gabel....
> genauso wie christian und peru73.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## somei (23. März 2009)

Hi, 
bin diesem Forum beigetreten, weil ich einige Infos zu meinem Rahmen suche / gerne wissen würde. Es handelt sich um einen GT Xizang Rahmen. Soviel weiß ich schon mal, habe das gute Stück 97 auf Kreta gekauft. War purer Zufall. Auf jeden Fall hat das Ding U-Brakes - damals wusste ich nix damit anzufangen. Mich würde gerne interessieren, wie alt das gute Stück nun wirklich ist und ob ich da eventuell ein kleines Schätzchen habe.

Ich vermute mal, dass die Rahmennummer unter der Achse für den Kurbelsatz liegt. Wenn dem so ist, dann steht da bei mir 

TTN 63

mehr nicht. Kann mir jemand mehr dazu sagen?

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## versus (23. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die gabel ich will die gabel....
> genauso wie christian und peru73.
> bilder sind aus dem classik forum.
> 
> das arme bike



ich habe meine gabel mit drangehaltenem lineal schon von allen seiten fotografiert und habe es einfach noch nicht geschafft sie einzustellen.

besteht da denn bedarf? alle interessierten können sich wegen der fotos gerne bei mir melden, ich schicke die bilder dann per mail!

@peru: der 2-bolter ist angekommen und passt perfekt - vielen dank nochmal


----------



## Davidbelize (23. März 2009)

ich  will bilder              snap


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2009)

somei schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin diesem Forum beigetreten, weil ich einige Infos zu meinem Rahmen suche / gerne wissen würde. Es handelt sich um einen GT Xizang Rahmen. Soviel weiß ich schon mal, habe das gute Stück 97 auf Kreta gekauft. War purer Zufall. Auf jeden Fall hat das Ding U-Brakes - damals wusste ich nix damit anzufangen. Mich würde gerne interessieren, wie alt das gute Stück nun wirklich ist und ob ich da eventuell ein kleines Schätzchen habe.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, dass die Rahmennummer unter der Achse für den Kurbelsatz liegt. Wenn dem so ist, dann steht da bei mir
> ...



Eigentlich falscher Thread Rahmennummer sagt mir aber garnichts. Mach mal ein paar Fotos


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

WAS IST DAS FÜR EIN GT?










weitere hinweise folgen...............







ist  leider nicht meins... es gehört unserem amerikanischen gt dealer und sammler.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> WAS IST DAS FÜR EIN GT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David..as I told you...an employee at GT asked Forrest Yelverton the head of the GT Tech Shop if he could do it and he said they would try. The original owner even raced this bike in the "4-man team" catagory at the 24 Hrs of Moab.  He said it climbs like crazy.  I can't wait to get on it.  This was a bike before its time as the current fixie/single speed movement had not yet really started in 1997.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2009)

Stell das nächste mal nicht gleich alle Bilder in dein Album...


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

damn alle bilder gelöscht ich hoffe es gibt jetzt noch was zu raten.

agressor2 psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2009)

keeeene sorje....ich sach nüscht


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. März 2009)

Very rear, special made "one-off" 1997 GT Psyclone single speed....create you own albom in your mind...I will add more pictures later.  Here's a teaser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

schade jetzt hat er es schon verraten.
hier die restlichen bilder.


















man is der rahmen schön...............


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. April 2009)

somei schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin diesem Forum beigetreten, weil ich einige Infos zu meinem Rahmen suche / gerne wissen würde. Es handelt sich um einen GT Xizang Rahmen. Soviel weiß ich schon mal, habe das gute Stück 97 auf Kreta gekauft. War purer Zufall. Auf jeden Fall hat das Ding U-Brakes - damals wusste ich nix damit anzufangen. Mich würde gerne interessieren, wie alt das gute Stück nun wirklich ist und ob ich da eventuell ein kleines Schätzchen habe.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, dass die Rahmennummer unter der Achse für den Kurbelsatz liegt. Wenn dem so ist, dann steht da bei mir
> ...



Stephan,
with TTN 63 for a serial number and u-brake  it has to be late 1990 or early 1991 model year production.  Does it have the internal routed rear brake cable running through the frame?  If so it is probably a 1991 model year.  Did you post pictures of it yet?


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2009)

grünes ano zaskar von 1991 o. 92

leider ein bisschen klein das bild.
wunderschön und noch nie gesehen..........

irgendwann lass ich mir mal ein runtergerittenes ava oder dergleichen eloxieren.


----------



## dr.juggles (30. April 2009)

das grüne gehört doch kevin...war wohl mal ein farbsample von GT was leider nie in massenserie ging. finds auch chic.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Mai 2009)

The arrival pictures with a few parts changed out.


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> The arrival pictures with a few parts changed out.



glückwunsch, echt wahnsinn das teil


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2009)

wer von uns hat den sowas daheim ?

gtx true temper geröhr....







 das schlimme ist das sich immer noch so schöne  edle gt-lücken auftun.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gtx true temper geröhr....



Ich habs zumindest versucht... Der schwamm doch vor etwa einem Monat in der Bucht, oder?


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Mai 2009)

Das Material ja, aber nicht in Form dieses Modelles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2009)

so auch noch nicht gesehen......kennt jemand das bj?













man beachte bitte noch den kleinen grünen 3 rädrigen flitzer im hintergrund.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (15. Mai 2009)

richtig interessant wirds nach dem kette ölen....


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Juni 2009)

lecker gts 1995 in action......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edb9....php?t=138808&page=39&feature=player_embedded


----------



## gremlino (11. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> lecker gts 1995 in action......
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edb9....php?t=138808&page=39&feature=player_embedded



sehr geil! Ich weiß noch damals 1994 - 1995, alles immer von Eurosport auf VHS aufgenommen.......und dann haben die Säcke das Programm wieder kurzfristig geändert......

by the way, ganz am Anfang......SUNN Radical mir Chaos Gabel......ich weiß noch wie damals mein Kollege mit dem Dingen auf einmal vor mir stand. Carbon Gabel, aber Rahmen und Hinterbau aus Stahl  Aber gut zu fahren das Teil, muss sogar zugeben, er war damit schneller als ich mit meinem LTS.......


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Juni 2009)

der Gachet von Sunn war ja nicht umsonst einer der Schnellsten damals.. 
Das Rad war schon cool,damals.. 
Geht natürlich nix über ein LTS.. besonders wenn Vouilloz drauf saß..


----------



## GT-Man (12. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so auch noch nicht gesehen......kennt jemand das bj?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War 1999 als Prototyp bei der Interbike USA ausgestellt. Siehe auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (6. November 2009)

GT 28" Cruiser mit Automatik
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-autostream-a...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b76fd00b
Ich kenne das nur von den Dino Cruisern (jaja gehört ja zusammen), war ne 3 Gang Automatik. Schaltet Geschwindigkeitsabhängig über Fliehkraft. bei den Dino Modellen konnte man aber auch manuel schalten.


----------



## Rennkram (19. Januar 2010)

?!?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270514938173


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Januar 2010)

alu lobo mit i-drive hinterbau!?


----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2010)

ich tippe eher auf ein lts dh wegen des oberen haltepunktes für ne schwinge.

aber wer will sowas haben


----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2010)

Der Hauptrahmen erinnert mehr an einen LTS 1000 DS bzw. 2000 DS, wie man sie 1998/1999 gebaut hat. Oben ist aber keine Lageraufnahme für die Trunion. Auch fehlt der gesamte Tretlagerbereich. Entweder handelt es sich wirklich um einen Prototypen oder da hat sich einer wirklich viel Mühe gemacht. Ich tippe aber auf einen Prototypen


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Januar 2010)

alu lobo:






ebay ding:


----------



## tofu1000 (5. April 2010)

Mal wieder ein schönes Kinder-Zaskar:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-1996-GT-ZA...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item414e749774

Zum Glück hab ich (noch) keine Kinder...


----------



## Sascha123 (5. April 2010)

Welche versnobten Eltern haben sowas damals gekauft?

Weiß jemand was das Teil vom UVP her kam?


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. April 2010)

Hier was seltenes altes für Großgewachsene
http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-GT-Rapid-Pr...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item53e0d3e0bf


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Mai 2010)

aint nothing but a paintjob

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4TzjVb3GJs&feature=related"]YouTube- gt lts 4 frame 001[/nomedia]


sts herstellung

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tnniDO11iI"]YouTube- GT STS[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (11. Mai 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> aint nothing but a paintjob
> 
> YouTube- gt lts 4 frame 001
> 
> ...





AND this is why I´m gonna keep my LTS until I die!!! (Bury my heart with it and if the coffin doesn´t fit us both: GOD DAMN, make it bigger ASSHOLE) 

That´s all folks!!!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Mai 2010)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> AND this is why I´m gonna keep my LTS until I die!!! (Bury my heart with it and if the coffin doesn´t fit us both: GOD DAMN, make it bigger ASSHOLE)
> 
> That´s all folks!!!



Now that's what I call good old GT passion!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Mai 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> aint nothing but a paintjob
> 
> YouTube- gt lts 4 frame 001
> 
> ...



David...love the Bob Schneider tune but that bike is just too much


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juli 2010)

Sabber Sabber (hier fehlt ein passender Smilie)
http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-SCHOOL-BMX-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c559baff6
ok der Sattel passt gar nicht. Sollte ein 83 - 84 Model sein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Juli 2010)

Wow, was für Preisvorstellungen. Bin mal gespannt ob das weg geht
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Juli 2010)

guter preis ??l

mmmhhh lopes


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Juli 2010)

hab ja schon einige Händler gesehen die den 20JahreZassi-Rahmen verramschen.. Aber das ist echt hart..


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> hab ja schon einige Händler gesehen die den 20JahreZassi-Rahmen verramschen.. Aber das ist echt hart..



verramschen würd ich das nich nennen. ich seh das eher als nen realistischeren preis, als die uvp. der 07er zaskar team hatte die gleiche uvp, wie der preis vom 'verramsch' jubi zaskar und den preis is er für mich definitiv nicht wert.


----------



## DeepStar23 (24. Juli 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> verramschen würd ich das nich nennen. ich seh das eher als nen realistischeren preis, als die uvp. der 07er zaskar team hatte die gleiche uvp, wie der preis vom 'verramsch' jubi zaskar und den preis is er für mich definitiv nicht wert.



Dann frag mal die kleinen Händler die den Rahmen zu dem Preis nicht mal eingekauft haben und nun auf den Dingern sitzen bleiben.. Die werden Dir was anderes erzählen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja das Problem an der Sache das der ursprüngliche Preis für den Rahmen völlig überzogen war. Dadurch haben die meisten kleinen Händler wohl auf den Kauf des Rahmens verzichtet und der Überhang im deutschen Vertrieb muss dann leider über den Preis an Fahrrad.de, BOC etc. vermarktet werden.

Aber die verkaufen ja glücklicherweise zukünftig MTB's unter der Kultmarke "Kreidler".


----------



## goegolo (24. Juli 2010)

Schade, dass der nur in Größe M lieferbar ist


----------



## Bullfighter (29. Juli 2010)

Hab hier auch was schönes gefunden:
GT Edge Aero
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-edge-rennradrahmen-rahmenset/9623188


----------



## bvarnfullagts (30. Juli 2010)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Hab hier auch was schönes gefunden:
> GT Edge Aero
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-edge-rennradrahmen-rahmenset/9623188



Have one NOS from 1996 in Red Anodized.  Very nice.  Will get it built up one of these days.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. November 2010)

Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, wo ich es reinpacken soll - nun also hier. Ich habe heute folgenden Laden besucht, der einigen hier sicher bekannt vorkommt:





Ergebnis: Ein LOBO in S ist noch da (einige Kratzer, inzwischen total matt und entgegen der Website leider ohne originale Aufkleber und Scheibenbremse, aber null Chainsuck), das LTS DH in S von der Website (ebenfalls matt, Aufkleber etwas bröckelig, einige kleine Lagerspuren), ein STS DS in "18 (Aufkleber Schrott, sonst guter Zustand) und ein STS 1000 XCR in S (Kleber etwas bröckelig, sonst nix zu meckern) und noch was undefinierbares im Karton... Ach ja: Ein GT-Alu-I-Drive-Coffeemug ist auch noch da, und ein Flite in gelb-rot-blau.
Nette Leute da, leider war der Boss aber not available und somit ließ sich an den Preisen (m.M. schon etwas abgehoben) auch nichts drehen. Schade, den LOBO hätte ich mir schon gern als Mitbringsel eingesteckt...


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. November 2010)

Hast ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (3. November 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, wo ich es reinpacken soll - nun also hier. Ich habe heute folgenden Laden besucht, der einigen hier sicher bekannt vorkommt:



Hallo tofu,

der Chef heisst Mr. Man Yau.
Er hat mir 2008 zu mehreren STS und Zaskar verholfen u.a. zu einem STS 1000-DS signiert von Scott Gordon.
Wenn du ihn triffst, lass dir das Lager zeigen, da müssten noch einige Raritäten vorhanden sein.

Sag ihm doch bitte einen schönen Gruß von "Alex from Munich", bin gespannt ob er sich noch erinnert.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Bullfighter (3. November 2010)

Falls in dem Lager noch ein Purple Zaskar LE Rahmen in 18" oder 19" rumliegt bitte mitbringen.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. November 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-battery-po...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item45f7194d8d


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Dezember 2010)

Richtig rar:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Mountai...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c59706369
aber kein Versand nach Deutschland.
Hatte hier nicht jemand so eins?


----------



## gtbiker (17. Dezember 2010)

Der Mann mit den Rädern und den Jeeps hatte glaube ich auch so eins


----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Richtig rar:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Mountai...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c59706369
> aber kein Versand nach Deutschland.
> Hatte hier nicht jemand so eins?



Ich ärgere mich immer wieder, das das Gelbe damals (winziger SK-Preis, 200 US$ oder so) nicht außerhalb USA verschickt wurde.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. Dezember 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich immer wieder, das das Gelbe damals (winziger SK-Preis, 200 US$ oder so) nicht außerhalb USA verschickt wurde.



The reserve was not met so it will likely be relisted again.  There's no way this guy will get more than 300 for that bike he should just let it go.


----------



## kingmoe (20. Dezember 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> The reserve was not met so it will likely be relisted again.  There's no way this guy will get more than 300 for that bike he should just let it go.



The bike I´m talking about was on ebay years ago.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. Dezember 2010)

Just received this 1993 GT Team Avalanche full M900 XTR


----------



## tomasius (12. Januar 2011)

*GT Edge Tiemeyer custom!* 











Leider sehr weit weg! 

Kevin, it's your territory. So get your monthly GT dose.  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Januar 2011)

It's being discussed but that's might pricey and I already have one...World and National Champion Alison Dunlap's personal bike.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. Januar 2011)

Had been searching for one of these for years...found two this week and both are NOS. WooHoo!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. Januar 2011)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Had been searching for one of these for years...found two this week and both are NOS. WooHoo!



and from different sides of the country


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Januar 2011)

Kevin, you're crazy. But the saddles look really pretty. Fabricated by Bontrager?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Januar 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Kevin, you're crazy. But the saddles look really pretty. Fabricated by Bontrager?



No designed by Bontrager, fabricated by Sella San Marco


----------



## Raze (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

wenn man von dem XIZANG nicht genug bekommen kann:

XIZANG-Schlüsselanhänger

So kann man mit etwas technischem Geschick sein LIGHTNING etwas aufwerten...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## redsandow (17. April 2011)

neulich bei einem videospiel.der programierer ist mir sympatisch.


----------



## epic2006 (18. April 2011)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man von dem XIZANG nicht genug bekommen kann:
> 
> ...



leider nur shipping to USA...hatte den VK schon angeschrieben, keine Reaktion.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2011)

ein Autostream. 
Screenshots, klicken um zu der großen Darstellung im Fotoalbum zu kommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (28. Juni 2011)

ein 1989er GT HYbrid, dh 24" MTB/BMX mix. :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&clk_rvr_id=244372534750

Screenshots - klicken um zur Großen Darstellung im Fotoalbum zu kommen.


----------



## Kint (16. Juli 2011)

ein GT Moto.
Der Spruch ist zwar von Salsa, aber trotzdem: 


			
				Salsa schrieb:
			
		

> If it ain't Moto it's worthless




Screenshots - klicken um zur großen Darstellung im Fotoalbum zu kommen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juli 2011)

Den Vorbau kannte ich auch noch nicht:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Stem-Vintage...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aaca6d84a


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. Juli 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Den Vorbau kannte ich auch noch nicht:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Stem-Vintage...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aaca6d84a



It's from a 1989 Avalanche in Arctic Snowstorm color


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Juli 2011)

Der hat aber die Rolle nicht und die meinte ich ja.


----------



## Kint (22. Juli 2011)

- der Vorbau ist ungewöhnlich stimmt. 
Zur Einschätzung würde ich sagen dass der endachtziger von nem Einsteigermodell ist. In den 90ern wurde relativ schnell das Röllchen entfernt, und bei den früheren höherwertigen Modellen der 80er war die interne Zugführung sowieso Standard, siehe kevins bild. 

Ich hab nen 88er und 89er Outpost Vorbau, der kommt (auch vom logo) fast hin, lediglich die befestigung der Rolle ist, wie bei allen anderen die ich bisher gesehen habe auch, anders, nämlich schlanker. 



und dann hier ein GT Teamtrials frame. 
Auch so ein bisschen selten:

Screenshots - klicken um zur großen Darstellung im Fotoalbum zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (2. August 2011)

ist der schwarze richter eigentlich hier gelandet?

Richter


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. August 2011)

korat schrieb:


> ist der schwarze richter eigentlich hier gelandet?
> 
> Richter




There was no 1991 model year Richter and that frame has a Groove tube and single finger derailleur hanger meaning it's actually a 1992 model year frame.


----------



## redsandow (4. August 2011)

267 â¬ is ja ein deftiger preis.mein komplettrad hatte mich 47 â¬ gekostet


----------



## Manni1599 (4. August 2011)

der Preis ist für ein sehr gut erhaltenen und sehr seltenen Rahmen imho nicht teuer.


----------



## cleiende (4. August 2011)

Na ja....das grüne Richter in den Kleinanzeigen wollte ja keiner haben, das hätteste dafür auch bekommen. 18" und das ganze Rad.
Ich persönlich finde derzeit die 267 auch grenzwertig.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. August 2011)

what is it?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. August 2011)

what is this?


----------



## Kint (7. August 2011)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> what is this?



Scrub your lens, seems like you've got some grease on it... 
I'ld say its a 1991 "Psyclone" in 16"...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Scrub your lens, seems like you've got some grease on it...
> I'ld say its a 1991 "Psyclone" in 16"...



You of coarse mean a 1991 Cyclone?  Psyclone wasn't born until 92.

Have a 22" Bravado with groove tube frame in Red if interested big man: D


----------



## Kint (8. August 2011)

I did mean an early fillet brazed steel frame. 
What was later called Psyclone thats why I've put it in quote marks. 
Early because of the top tube decal, and the tubing decal, that doesnt look like the later GTX, what is it? 
This is a gallery you know


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (9. August 2011)

at the last day`s,i have seen a yellow cyclone with fork in good condition on ebay.com 430$ sale.you get him?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. August 2011)

redsandow schrieb:


> at the last day`s,i have seen a yellow cyclone with fork in good condition on ebay.com 430$ sale.you get him?



NOS condition in fact.  Never had a BB installed.  I was not the winning bidder.  Auction was US shipping only and the winning bidder was from China.
Seller would not ship overseas so he offered it to me: D

Luckily I have recently bought another early NOS GT crank, XT 1-1/8" headset, XT thumb shifters and some NOS GT hub wheels also.  Have GT Ti BB, Original bars, NOS GT Anatomic grips, NOS flip flop stem, NOS GT Saddle. 1991 period correct build would be 7 speed XT.  Will probably use Ritchey Brake Levers, XT u-brake and canti, Ritchey tires, tioga Chromoly seat post. Am raring and ready to build when it arrives.  Should be a very quick build.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> I did mean an early fillet brazed steel frame.
> What was later called Psyclone thats why I've put it in quote marks.
> Early because of the top tube decal, and the tubing decal, that doesnt look like the later GTX, what is it?
> This is a gallery you know



In the possession of UPS at the moment.  Will post on arrival.  Those 1991 Cyclones were True Temper AVR Ultra II.  The GTX Ultra III was a tube set developed later in 1991 that included the Groove tube which didn't happen until the 1992 model year when it became the Psyclone.


----------



## Mr.GT (10. August 2011)

Naja, ganz rar trift es nicht ganz, das GT ist einzigartig! Nach vielen Problemen mit diversen Rahmen renomierte Hersteller hab ich mich dann doch wieder für ein GT entschieden. Jedoch für eins aus den guten alten Zeit, eloxiert, nicht konifiziert, mit Disc Aufnahme und einer Zugverlegung für die Teleskopstütze. Das Ergebnis spricht für sich!


----------



## Kint (10. August 2011)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> In the possession of UPS at the moment.  Will post on arrival.  Those 1991 Cyclones were True Temper AVR Ultra II.  The GTX Ultra III was a tube set developed later in 1991 that included the Groove tube which didn't happen until the 1992 model year when it became the Psyclone.



thanks...

Topic:
angeblich ein 24" LR Avalanche von 1990. Könnte dem damaligen GT Trend des anatomic sizing geschuldet sein, kann natürlich auch einfach ein Versehen des Verkäufers sein. Allerdings macht der das in größerem Umfang so dass ich da meine Zweifel habe.. 

Screenshots - klicken um zur großen Darstellung im Fotoalbum zu kommen.


----------



## DefektesKind (15. August 2011)

Ich liebe das WWW.

Ein GT RTS Thermoplastic


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. August 2011)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> In the possession of UPS at the moment.  Will post on arrival.  Those 1991 Cyclones were True Temper AVR Ultra II.  The GTX Ultra III was a tube set developed later in 1991 that included the Groove tube which didn't happen until the 1992 model year when it became the Psyclone.





Kint schrieb:


> I did mean an early fillet brazed steel frame.
> What was later called Psyclone thats why I've put it in quote marks.
> Early because of the top tube decal, and the tubing decal, that doesnt look like the later GTX, what is it?
> This is a gallery you know



Pictures as promised.  Has a half dozen shop storage nicks but has never had wheels, BB or headset installed.  Nice detail work on the fillet at the internal routing, has fisheye stay ends too. To build or not to build...that is the question.


----------



## Kint (16. August 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Ich liebe das WWW.
> Ein GT RTS Thermoplastic...



wow. Für 1995 geplant wies aussieht. 



bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Pictures as promised.  ...



nice, thanks.


----------



## GTLightning (16. September 2011)

Hi Freunde, kann jemand sagen um welches Modell es sich hier handelt?

Danke und Gruss aus Taiwan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (16. September 2011)

also rein vom oberrohrdecal her würd ich RAVE sagen.


----------



## tomasius (16. September 2011)

Das wird ein Rave von 1997 sein, Farbe: TitanFINISH! 






Hier für nur 9,99 erhältlich: 






http://www.ciclesab.com/cuadro-carretera-gt-rave.html

Tom


----------



## Deleted 30552 (22. September 2011)

Zaskar Purple Fade .... ist der/ das hier echt?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NOS-18...1704493?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item43a9ceb2ad

oder könnte es sich auch um einen aufgearbeiteten, nachpolierten zaskar rahmen handeln, bei dem ein häßlicher chainsuck entfernt wurde?


----------



## DefektesKind (22. September 2011)

Ditt is escht.


----------



## barkeepermoe (8. Oktober 2011)

servus, 

kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich der kauf lohnt? bzw. wie viel man dafür ausgeben sollte. habs über eine zeitungsannounce gefunden.


ein gt all terra backwoods, angeblich gekauft 1992. 
schaltwerk STX, vorne alivio, 26"
edit: reifen und bremsbeläge sind neu hat er noch gemeint.

über rh hat mir der verkäufer nichts sagen, können, er selbst ist aber 1,70m groß (ich bin aber 1,80; könnte evtl zu klein sein)

mir gefällt der rahmen einfach  

würde sich der kauf lohnen, alleine schon wegem dem rahmen, auch wenn es mir persönlich zu klein ist?!


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2011)

also mehr als 100 würde ich dafür nicht bezahlen, die grösse sollte ok sein. sieht nach 18" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde eher 16'' sagen, für 1,80m deutlich zu klein! 100 Euronen sind schon in Ordnung.

Gruß
Manni


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Oktober 2011)

@ barkeepermoe

nicht meins. sieht aber gepflegt und nett aus. ok, die schaltung ist nicht gerade die teuerste:

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_77645039.html


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Zaskar Purple Fade .... ist der/ das hier echt?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NOS-18...1704493?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item43a9ceb2ad
> 
> oder könnte es sich auch um einen aufgearbeiteten, nachpolierten zaskar rahmen handeln, bei dem ein häßlicher chainsuck entfernt wurde?



It's for real and is a NOS frame.  Was listed in the 1995 GT Tech Shop catalog as one of the available colors.  Very few were made because it slowed up the anodizing process.  Note picture of 95 catalog listed as "purple fade".  I picked this frame up from a fellow GT employee two years ago and posted pictures of it on here when I first received it.  I have since boxed it back up and put it back in my attic for another 10 years.  Was thinking about building it up but have other projects to complete first.


----------



## redsandow (9. Oktober 2011)

kleinigkeiten werden ja auch mal gesucht.http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-NOS-MTB-G...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1f27e4a5


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Dezember 2011)

Zaskar in frosted blue - kannte ich bisher auch nicht - oder täuschen mich meine Augen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE-/190610438422?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c61447916


----------



## tomasius (11. Dezember 2011)

Keine Angst Ben, deine Augen sind noch okay! 
Das ist wirklich ein Frosted Blue von 1997, aber leider in 20". 
Bei 18" hätte ich meinen Wunschzettel noch geändert.

Nach meiner kleinen Runde mit dem Backwoods heute Morgen war ich auch frosted red. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Dezember 2011)

Moin Tom

Ja die 20" sind sehr ärgerlich .

Meine momentanen Ausfahrten beschränken sich auf grössere Spaziergänge mit unserem Kleinen . Aber da ich den ganzen Sommer sehr stark in der Firma eingespannt war , geht Spazieren gehen im Moment noch vor .
Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann erhöhten Trainingsbedarf , dieser wird dann mit einem Radanhänger hoffentlich zügig aufgeholt .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Dezember 2011)

ein lightning mit ss ausfallenden....so noch nie gesehen. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Titanium...5462843?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item43abd1cf3b


----------



## tomasius (12. Dezember 2011)

Sieht aber schwer nach getauschten Ausfallenden aus.

Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Dezember 2011)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ein lightning mit ss ausfallenden....so noch nie gesehen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Titanium...5462843?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item43abd1cf3b



Kind of like this?  I had never seen or heard of before either and never seen another since.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Januar 2012)

NOS drooler....1993 Zaskar LE Purple Ano.  Craigslist find  Title of the listing didn't have GT or Zaskar in it.  I found it four days after it was listed.  Got very lucky.


----------



## lolsen (17. Januar 2012)

USA is the place to be for GT collectors.  Great find!


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ja für den ein oder anderen hier interessant :

27" Gabel und Laufrad

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufrad-Gabe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item416174906d


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. Januar 2012)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja für den ein oder anderen hier interessant :
> 
> 27" Gabel und Laufrad
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufrad-Gabe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item416174906d




There's also a NOS pair of 700D Araya RM-20 rims for sale out there if anyone needs some


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2012)

Schöner Outpost Rahmen aus den 80´, soll 87 sein.
Nur viel zu teuer!
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u638168


----------



## tomasius (28. Januar 2012)

Finde ich auch zu teuer!
Habe exakt dieses Set (Rahmen/Gabel) auch noch hier auch rumliegen. 
Wer es haben möchte, kann sich gerne melden. Ich werfe mal 70 in den Raum.

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Januar 2012)

GT hybrid kenn ich nicht ist aber schön ditt teil...

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=184595


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Januar 2012)

Soll eine Mischung aus BMX und MTB sein, bei anderen Herstellern hieß es MTBMX. 24" MTB mit BMX Lenker.


----------



## HimoRoyden (7. Mai 2012)

Hey Dudes, war lange nicht hier... I need some help! 

Mein 3. Auge (Ausfallende am Zaskar X ist - na sagen wir mal - Blau und ich brauche Ersatz. Irgendwer eins übrig oder nen heißen Tip? Bin etwas stinkig weil das Nugget Gold so schebs in Richtung Ritzelpack guckt...

please, safe my life!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (7. Mai 2012)

Who got money right now?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1998-GT-Xiz...untain_Bikes&hash=item20c53b5c41#ht_607wt_881


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Mai 2012)

Noleen Dämpfer für GT RTS

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...-fuer-gt-rts-gebraucht-40430026?adId=40430026


----------



## joines (8. Mai 2012)

Bravado Team Scream mit passender Gabel in Österreich 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Bravado-S...bd96a9&clk_rvr_id=340452880952#ht_1439wt_1306


----------



## Oscar1 (11. Oktober 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-3--speichen-felgen-in-26/78444618-217-1642


Ist das ein Zaskar? (Oberrohr gerade abgeschnitten)


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2012)

kann auch ein pantera sein.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Dezember 2012)

GT Trials Ricochet aus 1988

auf so was was Hans No Way Rey in seinen frühen Jahren unterwegs

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultra-Rar...1205431798?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3a7d02b1f6

Auf meine Frage nach den Versandkosten, bekam ich folgende Antwort:

"Hi there, I would estimate approx betweem £80"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadProetchen (31. Dezember 2012)

mein aufbaufaden drüben bei den klassikern:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=613751

ein Stahl Xizang


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Mai 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Old-School-Tech-The-Orignal-GT-Zaskars-2013.html


----------



## Rahbari (7. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Link! 

Ein Member hier hat auch div. Prototypen vom Zaskar. Evtl. ist es sogar der gleiche Rahmen?


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Mai 2013)

Da gab es doch mal so eine illustre Lagerhalle in der Schwijz.....


----------



## Rahbari (7. Mai 2013)

Dieser Fred scheint auch für Links zu Angeboten von tollen GT-Teilen gedacht zu sein. Also bitte sehr: 88/89er GT Stem mit Rolle:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=251114&p=1882803


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Mai 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Da gab es doch mal so eine illustre Lagerhalle in der Schwijz.....



und da sind die zwei schätzchen och schon. danke für diesen link


----------



## Oscar1 (14. Mai 2013)

Was ist das für ein GT? 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cooles-rad-16-zoll/116160369-217-4819?ref=search


----------



## goegolo (14. Mai 2013)

Eins für Kinder...


----------



## gtbiker (14. Mai 2013)

Moment, ich korrigiere:



goegolo schrieb:


> *K*Eins für Kinder...


----------



## Kruko (15. Mai 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Moment, ich korrigiere:



Ich auch: 

Hat hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen. Passt eher in den Auktionswarnungs-Thread oder eventuell in den "Freche Kopien"-Thread. Für mich ist es nämlich kein GT.

Der Sinn dieses Thread ist es Raritäten, die man eigentlich nicht zu Gesicht bekommt, für alle zugänglich zu machen. Dazu gehört für mich auch kein Vorbau oder irgendwelcher "tollen" Angebote.

Das muss von meiner Seite mal gesagt werden (auch wenn ich mich jetzt bei einigen unbeliebt gemacht habe). 

Und nun sucht das große www nach Raritäten ab und zeigt diese hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (4. Juni 2013)

Oh man das GT hätte ich gern:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GT-...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ada57c13

Sowas taucht verdammt selten auf, hier in Europa extrem selten
Was woll der Versand kostet?


----------



## cleiende (4. Juni 2013)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Oh man das GT hätte ich gern:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GT-...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ada57c13
> 
> ...



Bei den Classics gibt es jemanden, der Dir ganz gut sagen kann was der Versand im Sammelcontainer kostet. Username habe ich vergessen, gib mal "Spedition" ein und lies Dich durch.
Da es sich beim Verkäufer um einen Laden handelt kann man mit denen auch direkt reden.
Ich war da sogar mal als ich meinen damaligen Chef besucht habe. Die haben ne Menge altes Zeug und sehr viel altes GT-Zubehör/Ersatzteile (Lagerkits LTS etc.) gehabt.


----------



## Bullfighter (4. Juni 2013)

Danke Cleiende
Ich würde mir sehr gern jedes GT kaufen welches mir gefällt aber das würde sehr teuer werden
Muß erstmal mein neu bestelltes GT bezahlen wenns den endlich mal lieferbar ist. Warte schon so lang
Und meine bessere Hälfte hat null Bock auf Tandem und so ein Teil alleine fahren ist auch doof.


----------



## Romano71 (8. Juli 2013)

Hab bei eBay Kleinanzeigen ein sehr gut erhaltenes 1989er Karakoram gefunden.Preis ist fern von Gut und Böse aber der Zustand ist top.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...gn=email-CopyContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd


----------



## Rahbari (8. Juli 2013)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Hab bei eBay Kleinanzeigen ein sehr gut erhaltenes 1989er Karakoram gefunden.Preis ist fern von Gut und Böse aber der Zustand ist top.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...gn=email-CopyContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd


 
Ist inzwischen auch hier im Verkaufs-Thread. Es scheint täglich teurer zu werden. Trotzdem schönes Teil!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Juli 2013)

Rahmen angeblich von David Zabriskie 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yamaguchi-G...531?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item20d58397b3

und nen Zeitfahrrahmen

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Vengance-TT-Frame-/181180928193?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item2a2f3990c1


----------



## black-panther (7. September 2013)

Hier gibt's noch ein paar oldschool GT Gepäckträger
http://www.ebay.de/itm/390541368112?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## epic2006 (1. Oktober 2013)

2010 Zaskar Team in recht klein:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Carbon-Frame-26-Team-Edition-2010-Sammlerstuck-TOP-/161117754183?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anh%C3%A4nger&hash=item25835dd347

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. Dezember 2013)

Just landed, personal Christmas gift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Dezember 2013)

Nice one! Nice bike "shed" also!!



bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Just landed, personal Christmas gift.Anhang anzeigen 264298


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Januar 2014)

Yet another 93 NOS Corrado frame and enough handlebars to keep me building for a year, maybe.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Januar 2014)

Yet another 93 NOS Corrado frame and enough handlebars to keep me building for a year.


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Januar 2014)

Kevin, you've got a big, big problem.......





















You've got not enough frames!


----------



## epic2006 (25. Januar 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> You've got not enough frames!


 
Are you sure? It´s Kevin

Kevin, is it possible that you sell one of these silver anodised handlebars? I´m looking for another, the one I got on my Virage is shortend (sins of the youth...)

Greets Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Januar 2014)

In dem Zustand mit Sicherheit auch eher selten anzutreffen - türkis Zassi in 18" 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...rupi-retro-kult/175482308-217-3075?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (25. Januar 2014)

Sexy!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Januar 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Are you sure? It´s Kevin
> 
> Kevin, is it possible that you sell one of these silver anodised handlebars? I´m looking for another, the one I got on my Virage is shortend (sins of the youth...)
> 
> Greets Gerrit



No problem.


----------



## ceo (26. Januar 2014)

rares 1987 bmx von GT


----------



## eddy 1 (26. Januar 2014)

Leider teuer


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Januar 2014)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> In dem Zustand mit Sicherheit auch eher selten anzutreffen - türkis Zassi in 18"
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...rupi-retro-kult/175482308-217-3075?ref=search



Das ist doch hier aus unserem Kreise, mir fällt nur gerade der Name nicht ein.


----------



## ceo (27. Januar 2014)

roteloxiertes 1996er zaskar in 18"


----------



## ceo (7. Februar 2014)

bmx-lrs


----------



## ceo (8. Februar 2014)

borrego


----------



## Mintia (26. März 2014)

Hab mich in das Teil hier verliebt und noch nie zuvor gesehen:
http://page18.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/w98733194
Ich weiss, es ist nicht unbedingt ein Kult-Teil, aber hat jemand damit Erfahrung, bzw. ein paar Infos?
Besten Dank!


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2014)

Mintia schrieb:


> Hab mich in das Teil hier verliebt und noch nie zuvor gesehen:
> http://page18.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/w98733194
> Ich weiss, es ist nicht unbedingt ein Kult-Teil, aber hat jemand damit Erfahrung, bzw. ein paar Infos?
> Besten Dank!



Ist vielleicht der Nachfolger von dem:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Windstre...542?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item4d1ae26d5e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2014)

Das hab ich noch nie gesehen, zum Glück sind meine Kinder bereits zu groß dafür.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-gt-...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8e44b787


----------



## ceo (21. Juni 2014)

GT 3d starrgabel '91 1 1/8" adjustable dropout


----------



## thrillseeker (6. Juli 2014)

In der "Bucht" habe ich gerade den Zwillingsrahmen meines 1992er Zaskars entdeckt. Sogar die Rahmenhöhe ist dieselbe:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-1990...219?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item43cbae37c3


----------



## ceo (15. Juli 2014)

20" zaskar le in cosmic sunrise  in der bucht.


----------



## tiepollo (12. August 2014)

was kann man denn für solch ein Teil verlangen ?Müsste auch dran gearbeitet werden


----------



## cleiende (13. August 2014)

Vielleicht...





















.....Geld?
Musste sein, grad angemeldet und dann die Frage aller Fragen.


----------



## tiepollo (13. August 2014)

danke,gerade angemeldet um eine kompetente antwort aus einem kompetenten forum zu erhalten...sorry für anmeldung und frage !


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2014)

Für Verkäufe der falsche Faden.
Und nur anmelden um zu verkaufen wird hier nicht gern gesehen. 
Und zu einer Preisermittlung braucht es mehr als ein Foto. 
Zumindest eine Beschreibung wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## black-panther (13. August 2014)

Ist das nicht eh gerade auf ebay oder ebay Kleinanzeigen oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (16. September 2014)




----------



## GT-Sassy (16. September 2014)

Ist das nicht das 86 Timberline, das gerade bei Ebay für 1500€ drin ist?
Auf jedem Fall sind Vorbau und Schaltung nicht original.


----------



## ceo (16. September 2014)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das 86 Timberline, das gerade bei Ebay für 1500€ drin ist?



ja, das bild ist auch verlinkt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. September 2014)

Ups, hab ich gerade gemerkt 
Bin mal gespannt ob es für den Preis weg geht.


----------



## Schomane (10. Oktober 2014)

Rotes Tandem in der Bucht überm großen Teich. Der Preis ist vielleicht angemessen, aber bei den Versandkosten kann  man es ja fast schon persönlich holen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151438000399


----------



## black-panther (10. Oktober 2014)

ja, das ist leider der Nachteil bei Übergröße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich könnt ja schon wieder:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-GT-TIMB...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f42993640


----------



## cleiende (11. Dezember 2014)

Mach doch.....wenns ein 18" Rahmen wäre würde ich anders schreiben.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab doch das weiße gerade in der Mangel. Zwei Projekte gleichzeitig gehen bei mir immer in die Hose.
Aber vielleicht gib es ja noch andere Anhänger der 80er GTs.


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Dezember 2014)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich könnt ja schon wieder:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-GT-TIMB...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f42993640



Ich find's schon cool, dass du dich so um diese alten Teile kümmerst! Mir gefallen sie nicht so sehr, aber ich bin ja auch maßgeblich mit triple triangle aufgewachsen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Dezember 2014)

GT hubb


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2014)

And a RTS-Rocker, if my eyes are working fine.


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich gerade durch Zufall entdeckt - NOS Zaskar Urban Machine 

http://www.bike-angebot.de/Hot-Deals/ueber-50-reduziert/GT-ZUM-ZaskarUrbanMachine.html


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Dezember 2014)

Yes RTS rear from the original Jimmy Kight frame.


----------



## ceo (14. Januar 2015)

gt olympic rennrad


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. Januar 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> gt olympic rennrad


Not Olympic just national Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (6. Februar 2015)

20" zaskar in schönem zustand bei retrobike


----------



## ceo (15. Februar 2015)

edge ti for sale


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. Februar 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> edge ti for sale
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360129


Seller has the size listed wrong...definitely not a 58cm probably a 54.


----------



## ceo (21. Februar 2015)

wtf? xizang-prototyp?


----------



## tomasius (21. Februar 2015)

Gab es tatsächlich!
Tom


----------



## ceo (21. Februar 2015)

naja, selten hin oder her - ich will's nicht haben, aber ein 20" xizang wäre schon ein traum


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. März 2015)

Ricochet in Tequila Sunrise, hab ich noch nie gesehen:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1992-GT-Ric...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e6791a13


----------



## ceo (12. März 2015)

noch ein egde ti


----------



## ceo (8. April 2015)

what? @bvarnfullagts is that you?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. April 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> what? @bvarnfullagts is that you?




No not my sale but I do have a 19" GT Lightning Ti @ceo if you are interested.


----------



## ceo (9. April 2015)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> I do have a 19" GT Lightning Ti @ceo if you are interested.



thank you @bvarnfullagts but i'm 196cm (don't know in feet & inch),
i'd love to have a 20" xizang like this, but a later version for v-brakes 

by the way, have you seen this beauty  why (the hell) is the guy selling


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. April 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> thank you @bvarnfullagts but i'm 196cm (don't know in feet & inch),
> i'd love to have a 20" xizang like this, but a later version for v-brakes
> 
> by the way, have you seen this beauty  why (the hell) is the guy selling


Yes but I already have five Psyclones and two 1991 NOS Cyclones


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2015)

Da will einer Geld verdienen. Hat er Ende des Jahres für ein 1/3 von mir abgekauft. Aber mit anständigen Reifen. 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-mountainbike/311188277-217-2462?ref=search


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. April 2015)

Du hast ein Komplettzassi für knapp 207 € verkauft???


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2015)

Mußte, Trennungsopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (27. April 2015)

hier verkauft jemand seine gt-sammlung.


----------



## tuempel1 (18. Mai 2015)

88er power series kurbelsatz in weiß 175er länge,leider ohne tretlager.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Mai 2015)

Und wo gibt es den?


----------



## tuempel1 (18. Mai 2015)

na,bei mir gibts den.


----------



## ceo (26. Mai 2015)

tolles strike, wäre es größer hätte ich's gekauft. 279€ find ich fair.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder ein altes Timberline:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ref=search&clk_rvr_id=844284257065&rmvSB=true
Ist aber ein 86er Model, nicht wie beschrieben ein 85er (die hatten hinten Cantis und noch geschwungende Kettenstreben, sowie kein eingestaztes Logo am Oberrohrabschluß).


----------



## Mintia (24. Juni 2015)

In der Farbe hab ich das Quatrefoil auch noch nicht gesehen:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QUATREFOIL-ALL-GT-TERRIA-BICYCLE-/221808416912

Aber eh leider schwierig was die Versandkosten betrifft.


----------



## ceo (23. Juli 2015)

gt continuum


----------



## Ketterechts (26. Juli 2015)

Xizang mit Stahlhinterbau 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321813721863?item=321813721863&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true


----------



## der_ulmer (30. Juli 2015)

Und ein Stahl-Xizang in der Bucht ...


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252035916932&globalID=EBAY-DE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (1. August 2015)

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/trekking-rad-gt-vantara/346670137-217-9009


----------



## Ketterechts (19. August 2015)

GT Tandem in Deutschland 

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/tadem-marke-gt/352824177-217-3066

Und auch nicht mal so weit weg von zwei ganz verrückten ;-)


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> GT Tandem in Deutschland
> 
> http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/tadem-marke-gt/352824177-217-3066
> 
> Und auch nicht mal so weit weg von zwei ganz verrückten ;-)


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> GT Tandem in Deutschland
> 
> http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/tadem-marke-gt/352824177-217-3066
> 
> Und auch nicht mal so weit weg von zwei ganz verrückten ;-)



Nein Benjamin, wir haben keinen Platz im Auto und können es dir nicht mitbringen.


----------



## Rennkram (8. September 2015)

STS Lobo DH 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gt-lobo-sts-dh-bike-superb-/161815865464?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## Spezi66 (14. September 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...behor-gt-i-drive-idrive-buchsen-schrauben-etc


----------



## ceo (3. Oktober 2015)

mint gt lightning in 20" xl (!!!)


----------



## Spezi66 (5. Oktober 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Radler-Shirt-/161843072296?hash=item25ae994d28


----------



## Kruko (5. Oktober 2015)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Radler-Shirt-/161843072296?hash=item25ae994d28



Standardware, die es zu hauf gab.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Oktober 2015)

But oh so lowend and a heavier frame on the Passage.  Was the bottom of the line hybrid for years only chromoly seat tube.


----------



## ceo (16. November 2015)




----------



## ceo (23. November 2015)

ungefahrenes gt team trials (nur noch 1 tag) in der bucht


----------



## tofu1000 (29. November 2015)

Könnte bitte kurz jemand vorbeikommen und mir die Kinnlade wieder nach oben klappen?

(klick!)

Zum Glück ist der Versand so hoch...


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. November 2015)

Dafür hab ich noch das passende Trikot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (2. Dezember 2015)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Könnte bitte kurz jemand vorbeikommen und mir die Kinnlade wieder nach oben klappen?
> 
> (klick!)
> 
> Zum Glück ist der Versand so hoch...



bonvu.com?


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Januar 2016)

PM Adapter für den Klassiker 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PM-Adapter-f...347541?hash=item3d0e9fa115:g:oCgAAOSwUdlWcDOh


----------



## tomasius (1. Februar 2016)

Ich werde verrückt! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Edge-Cyc...670434?hash=item2810fc6da2:g:8~AAAOSwnLdWrriL

Tom


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2016)

hübsch! aber 58 ist eh bisschen gross für dich, oder? gerade bei cx.


----------



## tomasius (2. Februar 2016)

Ich bin in den letzten Jahren gewachsen! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

also ich suche ja schon ewig nach nem ZR in den 1999er Team Farben seit ich vor 5 Jahren eines in Belgien gesehen habe. Das hier ist leider Größe 58, also leider viel zu groß für mich.

MMn was wirklich rares:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191806494913?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

VG
peru


----------



## ceo (23. Februar 2016)

1988 xl avalanche mit 2x u-brake und gt kurbel in der us-bucht


----------



## black-panther (23. Februar 2016)

Alter Schwede, was ein Leckerbissen.
Aber er versendet nicht, verdammt...
Q&A: "gebe dir 500 für die Kurbeln allein..." > umso schlimmer, dass er nicht versendet; da wäre die Chance höher, dass jemand dabei ist, der es wieder zusammensetzt statt zu schlachten.
Also falls jemand jemanden dort kennt (der jemanden kennt, der jemanden ... ), dann wäre dies der richtige Zeitpunkt...


----------



## ceo (23. Februar 2016)

ich find's auch klasse und vor allem schön groß.
hier bei retrobike ist der verkäufer auch angemeldet.
evtl. kann man ja mit ihm reden.
sonst gibt's noch bonvu (kenn ich nur vom hörensagen)


----------



## ceo (12. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (1. April 2016)




----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. April 2016)

The Dunlap 2000 

 Sidney Olympic Zaskar Team frame.


----------



## ceo (5. Juni 2016)




----------



## Ketterechts (6. Juni 2016)

Schöner Stahl Renner in der Hauptstadt 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ernetproblem-bitte-anrufen/477026547-217-9633


----------



## Jinpster (6. Juni 2016)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen und der Finger juckt. 
Ich brauch mehr Platz.


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Juni 2016)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Schöner Stahl Renner in der Hauptstadt
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ernetproblem-bitte-anrufen/477026547-217-9633



Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher, ob die Gabel bzw. der Rahmen nicht schon einen "Ditsch" bekommen hat. Sieht mir etwas gestaucht aus. Aber kann auch täuschen. Falls jemand will - ich bin Sonntag in Berlin.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Juni 2016)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher, ob die Gabel bzw. der Rahmen nicht schon einen "Ditsch" bekommen hat. Sieht mir etwas gestaucht aus. Aber kann auch täuschen. Falls jemand will - ich bin Sonntag in Berlin.



Hmm , das mit der Gabel könnte in der Tat sein. 

Aber der ist mir eh zu groß,  oder ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juni 2016)

Ja, der sieht ja aus wie ein 6X cm Rahmen. Du wärst ja eher bei 52 cm würd ich mal schätzen..

Aber Du kannst ihn ja jetzt umbauen...sägst halt was raus 

VG
Peter




Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hmm , das mit der Gabel könnte in der Tat sein.
> 
> Aber der ist mir eh zu groß,  oder ?


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Juni 2016)

52 cm ? Ehrlich , bin ich so ein Erdnuckel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juni 2016)

Nach GT-Maß fahr ich 54 und die sind von der Höhe her schon grenzwertig...die OR Länge ist ja noch ein ganz anderes Thema.

Und ich hab im Verhältnis schon lange Beine...und ich hab Dich a bisserl kleiner in Erinnerung...korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege. Bin 1,78 mit 83,5er Schrittlänge...


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Juni 2016)

Bist halt a Riese - da fehlen mir 2-3cm .

Der Stall ist ja eh viel zu voll hier , aber wenn mal eins in der Grösse auftaucht , kann ich für nix garantieren ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juni 2016)

Na eher "Kompaktsportler"  Je nach OR würd ich auch auf ein 52er gehen...z.b. bei nem 853er Reynolds Edge...


----------



## ceo (12. Juni 2016)




----------



## Ketterechts (11. August 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stosdampfer-...729231?hash=item1c6c570f8f:g:7jwAAOSw4s9XkeCZ

Wird ja gerne mal gesucht und für NOS finde ich 50€ recht günstig


----------



## Ketterechts (23. August 2016)

Altes grosses Stahl Avalanche 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/avalanche-gt-all-terra-26-/511756749-217-1832


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (29. August 2016)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Altes grosses Stahl Avalanche
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/avalanche-gt-all-terra-26-/511756749-217-1832




Oh, wenn das in 18'' wäre


----------



## ceo (7. September 2016)




----------



## ceo (23. September 2016)




----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. September 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 531435


That turned out very nice!


----------



## ceo (27. September 2016)

i'd be very tempted if it would have been larger  (nonetheless the fork looks buckled)
never seen such a thread at the end of a gt top tube before. is that original  ???


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. Oktober 2016)

[QUOTE = "ceo, post: 14080135, member: 3236"] i'd be very tempted if it would have been larger (nonetheless the fork looks buckled)
never seen seeking a thread at the end of a gt top tube before. is did original : Ka:???

[ATTACH = full] 532 330 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]


Older frames had these rear rack bosses at the back end of the top tube.  My Quatrefoil tandem is built like that.


----------



## Oscar1 (26. Oktober 2016)

Jap! Original..


----------



## Ketterechts (14. November 2016)

Der könnte in ein LTS /STS passen - oder ?

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/daempfer-german-answer-wie-neu-140mm/546146591-217-1558


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. November 2016)

ja, geht ja bis 152er Einbaulänge, orchinol war 135 mm


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Dezember 2016)

LTS mit Titanwippe und Stöckli Lagersatz 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-lts-full-suspension-rahmen/572550914-217-1287


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (23. Dezember 2016)

Bestimmt interessant für die RTS Fahrer hier , also zumindest der Dämpfer 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-RTS-3-Rah...821997?hash=item1ebe5d916d:g:abcAAOSwA3dYNZRr


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo und ein gutes neues Jahr an alle GT-Bekloppten!

Für mich einer der schönsten Rahmen überhaupt. Dazu noch def. ein echter Team-Rahmen, da er den Startnummernhalter am Oberrohr trägt. Ich schätze mal es ist ein 56er...natürlich nach GT-Maß....für den Preis mMn ein Schnapper....Und für echte Patrioten ja sowieso ein Muss 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Tea...me-/192069097455?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368





Cheers
peru


----------



## ceo (5. Januar 2017)

schöner rahmen


----------



## Spezi66 (6. Januar 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-team-trials-trialbike-raritaet-/579669976-217-2109


----------



## Rahbari (26. Januar 2017)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> den hab ich gestern beim einheitsfest in berlin gesehen.
> natürlich war der aufgebaut,aber ich idi hatte keine kamera dabei.



Hier noch ein weiteres Bild des gleichen Rahmens:





Gefunden auf lfgss.com

Vom LTS-Tandem gab es noch einen weiteren Prototyp, sogar mit zwei Dämpfern hinten:





gefunden auf Retrobike


----------



## toastet (26. Januar 2017)

schon geil


----------



## ceo (15. März 2017)

20" kids zaskar in der us-bucht


----------



## Rahbari (15. März 2017)

leider mit Riss im Steuerrohr und weit weg in Amerika


----------



## Kruko (15. März 2017)

Rahbari schrieb:


> leider mit Riss im Steuerrohr und weit weg in Amerika



Und dafür eindeutig zu teuer 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (13. Juni 2017)




----------



## Leuchtentrager (10. Juli 2017)

.​


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. August 2017)

Schaut mal was ich mir gekauft habe . Ich würde tauschen gegen das gleiche in meiner Größe (bin 1,91). :-D


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2017)

Gehört aber nicht hierher. Dafür gibt es den "zeigt her eure GT's"-Thread 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. August 2017)

Aber ist doch rar?! Oder nicht rar genug?


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2017)

Eigentlich nicht wirklich. Massenware aus 1992. Hier steht auch eins im Schlafzimmer 

Das hier ist rar. Habe ich auch lange nicht gesehen 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (29. August 2017)

Tequila Sunrise!


----------



## ceo (29. August 2017)

gt virage ohne triple triangle


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. August 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/152672418747?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## ceo (1. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Ketterechts (22. Januar 2018)

Lagersatz fürs LTS 

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## moitrich (22. Januar 2018)

Dämpfer für LTS mit Titanwippe:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/federbein-stratos-helix/576167035-217-2733


----------



## Oscar1 (20. März 2018)

Nix zu kaufen..wusst nicht wo es sonst reinpasst. 

Prototypen: 

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/02/2...rs-tour-part-3-insane-gt-prototypes-concepts/


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. April 2018)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Hier noch ein weiteres Bild des gleichen Rahmens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own the silver LTS Tandem on the top now.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. April 2018)

[QUOTE = "bvarnfullagts, post: 15182977, member: 67742"] I own the silver LTS Tandem on the top now. [/ QUOTE]
There were three built...one black and two in BB.  All were made by Jeff Jones when he worked at GT on the floor with Gary Turner.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. April 2018)

THE Jeff Jones?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. April 2018)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> THE Jeff Jones?


Yes, the Jeff Jones.....he started on the floor in the GT factory in Huntington Beach back around/  He worked the frame alignment table and was Gary's go to guy on the floor in the plant.  He learned a lot from Gary Turner.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2018)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Yes, the Jeff Jones.....he started on the floor in the GT factory in Huntington Beach back around/  He worked the frame alignment table and was Gary's go to guy on the floor in the plant.  He learned a lot from Gary Turner.


Thanks, didn't know that.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. April 2018)

Hi zusammen,

die ZR Lotto tauchen ja ab und an in der Bucht auf. Und ich hab ja selbst beide, also Lotto adecco und Lotto mobistar.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaber, ein Aero Edge (oder was auch immer das ist) in Lotto adecco paintjob hab ich noch nie gesehen..etwas ramponiert, aber wenn meine Haxn a wengla länger wären, dann wäre dat Ding schon in Oberfranken...





https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr

And it has the paddles

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (16. April 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> die ZR Lotto tauchen ja ab und an in der Bucht auf. Und ich hab ja selbst beide, also Lotto adecco und Lotto mobistar.
> 
> ...



Ouh, der ist mal scharf! Könnte ich die Ausfaller noch etwas auffeilen und den fixed aufbauen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. April 2018)

WEHE!!!!!



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ouh, der ist mal scharf! Könnte ich die Ausfaller noch etwas auffeilen und den fixed aufbauen?


----------



## ceo (17. April 2018)




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yamaguchi-...ke-/282898613063?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

auch wenn es wieder a Rennforrädle is...


----------



## tofu1000 (21. April 2018)

Aalter Vater, was ein geiler Hobel!   Aber das Avalanche ist auch ne Beautyqueen!



peru73 schrieb:


> WEHE!!!!!


Keine Angst, ich wollte dich nur necken.  Ich hoffe, dass mir irgendwann mal ein Pulse oder ähnliches über den Weg läuft...


----------



## ceo (21. April 2018)

das avalanche lässt sich anclicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. April 2018)

@tofu1000 : DAS war mir schon klar ..wie sollte es auch JEMALS (Versalien!) anders werden .

Ein BEZAHLBARES (VERSALIEN!) Pulse wär wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht..jetzt wo alle Hipster-Lutscher einen auf knallharten Fahrradkurier machen wollen....damit warst aber nicht Du gemeint

Bitte bloß kein richtiges GT-Forrädle oder Klassiker-Rennrad zum Singlewürg oder Fixiewürg vergewaltigen!!!

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (24. April 2018)

@peru73 : Da freu ich mich doch direkt noch mehr darauf, endlich mal wieder ein paar Zucchinischeiben mit dir auf den Grill zu werfen und ein alkoholfreies Bier zu trinken!


----------



## tofu1000 (29. April 2018)

Gerade eben gefunden: Ein Bahnrad mit recht extremer Geo, dem typischen Oberrohr-Sitzrohr-Piercing UND MUFFEN! Hat sowas schon mal jemand von euch gesehen?!





Oder hat da Jemand das Beste aus zwei Welten zusammengebraten?


----------



## ceo (12. Mai 2018)




----------



## Oscar1 (16. Mai 2018)

NOS Hadley in Rot. 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Hadley-U...hash=item25f5dc4007:m:mIFMcAyF-MKDodT3M9CLa1w


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Mai 2018)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> NOS Hadley in Rot.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Hadley-U...hash=item25f5dc4007:m:mIFMcAyF-MKDodT3M9CLa1w




Und er hatte auch nen Set in blau!!! Aaaaargh! Ich könnte gerade durchs Dach gehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (20. Mai 2018)

Jemand aus Halle hier?
In den Kleinanzeigen ist ein Cirque zu verschenken. "Herren Trekkingbike Gt"


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Mai 2018)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Jemand aus Halle hier?
> In den Kleinanzeigen ist ein Cirque zu verschenken. "Herren Trekkingbike Gt"


Habs auch gesehen, aber leider zu spät. Heute Morgen wars schon weg.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Mai 2018)

...ich tippe mal auf den GTDanny....der kommt aus der Gegend...


----------



## Jinpster (25. Juli 2018)

GT Virage, wenn es nicht 500 km weg wäre hätte ich schon zugeschlagen. GT Virage in gutem Zustand.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-fahrrad/912528213-217-8119


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. August 2018)

[QUOTE = "tofu1000, post: 15233751, member: 68221"] Just found: A track bike with a very extreme geo, the typical top tube seat tube piercing AND MUFFEN! Has anyone ever seen any of you ?!





Or has someone bred together the best of two worlds? [/ QUOTE]
That is not a GT.  GT has never produced a lugged steel frame.  Tig welded and Fillet brazed only.


----------



## ceo (4. August 2018)

keep the seatpost, bin the frame


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. August 2018)

[QUOTE = "peru73, post: 15207530, member: 75665"] Hi,

The ZR Lotto appear from time to time in the bay. And I have both of them, Lotto adecco and Lotto mobistar.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaber, an Aero Edge (or whatever that is) in Lotto adecco paintjob I have never seen before ... something tattered, but if my Haxn a wengla would be longer, then dat thing would already be in Upper Franconia ...





https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr

And it has the paddles:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

VG
peru [/ QUOTE]
It's GT Adecco Lotto Team Time Trial bike.  Must be one of the original team frames as these were never sold to the public.  Who owns it now?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. September 2018)

Wieder mal ein wunderschönes National:




https://www.ebay.com/itm/263919876075

Leider wie immer viel zu groß.

VG
peru


----------



## salzbrezel (17. September 2018)

Aus einem Video von Ali Clarkson, aufgenommen beim GT Stand am Malvern Bike Festival. LTS DS mit seltsamen Hinterbau...


----------



## Rahbari (22. September 2018)

Hier der tolle 99er Zaskar LE mit schöne CNC-Details und seltener Lackierung. Ist meiner. 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (31. Oktober 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Xizan...h=item214b2fc35f:g:3z4AAOSwPjhb2Min:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## 531c (15. Januar 2019)

hier gibt es einen 98er bravado rahmen in 22", hauptrohre aus reynolds 631 in schönem blau. in 16" wäre es meiner 

vlcht jetzt nicht gaaaanz rar, aber häufig sieht man die nicht in dem zustand, oder?


----------



## GTchen (29. Januar 2019)

Auf Ebay UK gesehen.

GT Urban Hybrid Bike "GT ZUM 2" aus 2007 (?).

War mir bislang nicht bekannt....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Januar 2019)

...also ein Zaskar Urban Machine ist nun wahrlich nicht rar...und gaaaaaanz rar schon mal gar nicht. Das ist in den US und A als recreational bike wahrscheinlich tausendfach verkauft worden...


----------



## 531c (31. Januar 2019)

Etwas rarer als ein ZUM: ein Lightning Frame in der US Bucht. Schön 

Und das hier? Ishiwata Rohre, sieht nach fillet brazed aus, was ist das? Anbieter meint 'super rare, 80ties...'


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Januar 2019)

531c schrieb:


> Etwas rarer als ein ZUM: ein Lightning Frame in der US Bucht. Schön
> 
> Und das hier? Ishiwata Rohre, sieht nach fillet brazed aus, was ist das? Anbieter meint 'super rare, 80ties...'



Ouh, mal schauen wo der Lightning preislich noch hingeht. Schön isser ja! 

Und zweiterer ist ein scheinbar recht ausgeblichener Timberline aus, ich glaube, '91 im schicken "Crackle-Lackkleid". Hatte ich auch mal im Stall. Die Sache mit der U-Brake an den Kettenstreben ist schon ziemlich cool...


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2019)

click


----------



## Kettentrumm (3. März 2019)

All zu oft sieht man die auch nicht !? 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-dh-sammler-und-kult-bike/1063119886-217-8613


----------



## 531c (3. März 2019)

Und noch ein Lightning Rahmen, wieder in der US Bucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (3. April 2019)

Noch nie gesehen


----------



## 531c (15. April 2019)

Gaaanz rar wahrscheinlich auch nicht, aber nettes kleines Karakoram wohl von '91 in Inferno Lackierung.


----------



## cdrider (15. April 2019)

Jemand  so was  schon mal gesehen? Xizang oder was?


----------



## Davidbelize (15. April 2019)

cdrider schrieb:


> Jemand  so was  schon mal gesehen? Xizang oder was?Anhang anzeigen 850471


Mal wieder einer dieser gefälschten Xizang Rahmen.
Lange nicht gesehen.


----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2019)

cdrider schrieb:


> Jemand  so was  schon mal gesehen? Xizang oder was?Anhang anzeigen 850471



Das scheint mir doch wieder einer der "russischen Kosmonautenrahmen" zu sein - Dr. @Raze bitte kommen!


----------



## Kettentrumm (16. April 2019)

GT-Peace-Rahmen sieht man ja selten, wenn überhaupt in 29, hier ein 26er für kleine Menschen.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Peace-cromo-frame-39-cm-15-5-inch-26/123726129124


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTchen (16. April 2019)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> GT-Peace-Rahmen sieht man ja selten, wenn überhaupt in 29...


 
Ja, selbst die 29er sind rar in Deutschland oder es verkauft niemand. Suche schon seit Monaten einen Rahmen in L.
Gerne PN...


----------



## Joobxx (26. Mai 2019)

Ich kann ein GT Quantuum bekommen,  ist das was gutes?


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Mai 2019)

Ist ein schönes Bike, hatte ich auch mal. Nur die Reifengröße ist schwierig, 700D.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. Juni 2019)

[QUOTE = "Joobxx, post: 15926883, member: 324205"] I can get a GT Quantum, is that good? [/ QUOTE]
Are you sure you do not mean Continuum? GT never had a Quantum model.


----------



## 531c (27. Juni 2019)

Ein NOS Corrado


----------



## ceo (26. Juli 2019)

check here


----------



## Raze (31. Juli 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das scheint mir doch wieder einer der "russischen Kosmonautenrahmen" zu sein - Dr. @Raze bitte kommen!



Wer noch einen im Weltall geschweisten und von Heinz H. mundpolierten XIBANG Rahmen sucht, hier gibt es einen.


----------



## GTRetroTechShop (7. September 2019)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Aus einem Video von Ali Clarkson, aufgenommen beim GT Stand am Malvern Bike Festival. LTS DS mit seltsamen Hinterbau...




Thats mine  Its a prototype I-Drive


----------



## salzbrezel (8. September 2019)

GTRetroTechShop schrieb:


> Thats mine  Its a prototype I-Drive


Wow, great bike. Could please show some more details like pictures from the other side, especially of the iDrive system?


----------



## 531c (1. Oktober 2019)

Acid Blue? Sieht man glaube ich auch nicht sooo oft die Farbe:



			https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/gt-zaskar-rahmen-mit-xtr-kurbel-333305572/
		


Leider kein 16er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (1. Oktober 2019)

531c schrieb:


> Acid Blue? Sieht man glaube ich auch nicht sooo oft die Farbe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lecker Teil!   Ist das schon 1998er oder noch 1997er?  Laut Prägung 08/1997

Hätt ich nicht nur schon zwei.....


----------



## cdrider (1. Oktober 2019)

Hatt ich auch mal 2 18"


----------



## Onegear (2. Oktober 2019)

Sehr cool!
Aber das 97er Zassi hatte doch CNC Brücke und CNC Ausfallenden...
Das 98er dann wieder nicht?! Wieso der scheinbare Rückschritt?  

Edit: das 97er Zaskar LE hatte CNC Zeugs, das "normale" Zaskar war wie das 98er. 1998 hat man dann auf das LE und die CNC-Teile verzichtet?!


----------



## 531c (13. Oktober 2019)

Ein Virage Rahmen mit Zubehör:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Düsseldorf Bezirk 3 finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## moped-tobias (17. Oktober 2019)

cdrider schrieb:


> Hatt ich auch mal 2 18"


Ach, und nun baue ich mir gerade dein ehemaliges acid blue wieder auf! So klein ist die Welt, aber bleibt dann doch irgendwie immer im Forum. :-D


----------



## Schtief_MTB (2. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß ja nicht, ob es in diesen Thread passt, aber ich wollt Euch mal was zeigen...
Und zwar habe ich vergangene Woche mein altes Custom-built GT Zaskar wiederbekommen. Das habe ich im Jahr 1996 zusammen mit dem Inhaber meines damaligen Bike Shops des Vertrauens aufgebaut. Und nun habe ich es wieder zurück. Sogar noch die Originalrechnung von 1996 mit der gesamten Teileliste ist mit dabei. Sicherlich hat es in den über 23 Jahren etwas gelitten und wurde nicht sachgemäß genutzt, aber mal schauen, ob sich da vielleicht im Laufe der Zeit wieder was draus machen läßt. Was meint Ihr...??


----------



## moitrich (10. November 2019)

GT Zaskar Rahmen Ball brüniert  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für GT Zaskar Rahmen Ball brüniert bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					rover.ebay.com
				




Ist das ein Zassi?
Die Decals sind von einem 97-er, der Rahmen ist aber jünger.


----------



## cdrider (10. November 2019)

moitrich schrieb:


> GT Zaskar Rahmen Ball brüniert  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für GT Zaskar Rahmen Ball brüniert bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Zu teuer,zu neu,zu viel Disc,zu ungewiss.
4× nein für einen Kauf


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. November 2019)

Hi,

vielleicht ein Zaskar, aber dann wohl eher ZUM, Zaskar Urban Machine.

Und mMn ist das keine Disc conversion, der war imho schon immer disc...es ginge zwar, den samt der Ausfaller umzuschweißen, aber ich denke das würde man an den Nähten sehen..

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (10. November 2019)

ZUM hatte die Zugverlegung auf der Oberseite des Oberrohrs. Steuerrohr scheint 1.5 zu sein. Die runden Öffnungen am Hinterbau habe ich noch nie gesehen 

Außerdem scheint mir da eine Delle im Oberrohr, Antriebsseite vor dem hinteren Sticker.

Am Hinterbau die offenen Hydraulikleitungshalter, am Oberrohr wieder andere. Nicht das da wirklich der Hinterbau drangebraten wurde, converted steht ja dran 

[edit]vermute ab den runden Öffnungen wurde drangebraten, dazu halt die verschiedenen Leitungsführungen, die mittleren am Oberrohr wurden wohl durchgebohrt und aufgebogen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. November 2019)

.


----------



## Kruko (10. November 2019)

Der Haufen gehört in den Warnung-Thread. Das Ding wird wahrscheinlich ein Avalanche nach der Pleite sein. Also irgendetwas ab 2003 oder so. Der hat nicht umgeschweißt. Und wenn ja, dann gleich noch ein neues Steuerrohr und eine runde Badge auch noch. Sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## cdrider (10. November 2019)

Stimmt ,das Teil ist nach 2001/2 Da waren sogar die Zassi Oberrohrenden rund .Oder so ein Ava 1.0 etc
Auf jeden Fall nichts was hier her gehört.Die Buden gibts in jeder Großstadt für nen Huni.


----------



## moitrich (10. November 2019)

Schon weg, irgend jemand hat zugeschlagen. 

Möglicherweise ist der Rahmen entlackt und dann hochglanzverdichtet und mit 97-er Decals versehen worden - ball burnish gab es um den Jahrgang nicht mehr soweit ich das weiß. 

Rein optisch hat er mir gefallen.


----------



## cdrider (10. November 2019)

Hier ein echtes. Willhaben. at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 531c (27. November 2019)

Zaskar Rahmen mit Anhängseln in 14.5"


----------



## Xtr900 (28. November 2019)

Hallo, ist zwar kein MTB, aber GT und ziemlich selten. Craig und Gary Turner bauen zusammen mit GT 100 Limited Edition 26 Zoll BMX Cruiser... www.gt1972.com


----------



## 531c (3. Dezember 2019)

Deep Purple Zaskar Rahmen mit Anhängseln. Nicht ganz so günstig, aber Farbe knallt noch.


----------



## zwinki86 (22. Dezember 2019)

GT LTS Nachbau?

servus...kann mir einer von euch die Frage beantworten ob das nachgebaute GT LTS Rahmen sind oder originale?


----------



## cdrider (22. Dezember 2019)

Das sind die neueren LTS DS .


----------



## cdrider (22. Dezember 2019)

Hier das verkauft ein Kolleg.


----------



## toastet (22. Dezember 2019)

Sind die späten LTS DS-Modelle, gab's auch ganz selten als STS, die sind dann wirklich rar und gehen in Richtung Lobo oder STS DH-Stückzahlen. Die Alumodelle sind jetzt nicht so rar. Man sieht ja auch, das hier zuletzt gepostete 3000er DS, da war schon ne ordentliche Sparausstattung dran mit Indy, LX-Schaltwerk als Highlight, STX RC-Kurbeln und gruppenlosen Shimano-Bremsen und entsprechend günstig waren die auch zu haben. Gab es alternativ auch mit einer RST-Doppelbrücke, das war ja damals die Zeit der leichten Doppelbrücken mit um die 100mm (Judy XL/XLC oder auch Marzocchi Jr.T. als die Topgabeln dieser Zunft, die XL war auch am 1000er und 2000er, am 1000er alternativ Singlecrown Z1)

Gab auch noch ein 4000er, was nochmal schmahler gespect war mit Alivio, Acera X und Co. Das hatte aber den alten Rahmen mit geradem Sitzrohr und war noch kein DS mit dem Schwung.

Dieses lila-blau des 3000er DS ist halt ne Hammer-Farbe, die für mich herausstach und spektakulärer als nen standard-rot, weiß und ball burnished des 2000er und 1000er mit besserer Ausstattung war. Hatte auch schonmal so eins und mir damals nur den Rahmen besorgt in der Farbe und es dann zum fahren besser ausgestattet.


----------



## 531c (15. Januar 2020)

Lightning


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Januar 2020)

Also irgendwie läuft dieser Thread langsam aus dem Ruder....jedes gängige GT wird gepostet, reihenweise Scheißdreck, der hier gar nicht reingehört..

Postet solche Räder wie die der letzten Antworten bitte hier:






						der "AUKTIONWARNUNG"`s Thread - Teil 1
					

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: 143464




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Der Thread wurde mal für die wahren Schätzchen aus der Taufe geholt, wie z.B. Hightowers Xizang mit Stahl Hinterbau. Ein Zaskar oder gar LTS und auch ein normales Xizang oder Lightning haben hier nix zu suchen...

Wir müssen diesen Thread hier nicht gewaltsam pushen. Wenn nix gepostet wird, dann isses halt so. Kein Grund den Thread zuzumüllen. Zumal markenfremde Leser denken müssen, GT sei der größte Rotz, wenn sowas wie in den letzten Antworten kommentarlos als auch nur annähernd rar bezeichnet wird.

Demnächst poste ich dann auch mein 2005er Avalanche 3.0...super raaaaaaaaar das Ding, habs bei uns in der Gegend sonst noch nieeeeeee gesehen.... 

VG
peru


----------



## cdrider (15. Januar 2020)

Ganz so zugespitzt würde ich das nicht sehen da ein ziemlich originales Lightning ja schließlich  nicht jede Woche in den Kleinanzeigen zu finden ist z.B. aber Zaskars und schon gleich LTS STS haben hier echt nichts zu suchen.LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (15. Januar 2020)

Und zur Milderung hier was das vielleicht rein darf.Ein Lobo im Tutti.ch


----------



## Kruko (16. Januar 2020)

Ursprünglich war dieser Thread für Prototypen etc. Erstellt worden. Also keine Standardware aus den Katalogen. Alles, was man in normaler Größe in den Katalogen von damals findet, hat hier nichts zu suchen. 

Was lernen wir daraus? Auch ein STS Lobo ist hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## cdrider (16. Januar 2020)

Ok,wieder was gelernt. Dann wird wohl nur ein Tread pro Jahr gesendet.


----------



## gt fuchs (4. Juni 2020)

Die hat nicht jeder Hauptsache GT


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Juni 2020)

Kruko schrieb:


> Ursprünglich war dieser Thread für Prototypen etc. Erstellt worden. Also keine Standardware aus den Katalogen. Alles, was man in normaler Größe in den Katalogen von damals findet, hat hier nichts zu suchen.
> 
> Was lernen wir daraus? Auch ein STS Lobo ist hier fehl am Platz.


Woher willst Du wissen wofür der Tread ursprünglich gestaltet wurde? Der erste eintarg ist aus 2005, Du aber erst seit 2006 dabei!
Ich freue mich über Einträge hier, ansonsten ist der GT Treat ja recht tot.


----------



## maatik (5. Juni 2020)

Damals waren es die Prototypen die rar waren, heute ist es ein Lobo. 
Weiter so.


----------



## Ketterechts (5. Juni 2020)

Denke hier gehört es rein 

Stahl Xizang 









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Köln Nippes finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## tomasius (5. Juni 2020)

Das ist doch nicht selten! Es war noch unterhalb des Outpost. 

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juni 2020)

Hey, wo haste denn die Latschen her??

Oder gar nicht Deine?



gt fuchs schrieb:


> Die hat nicht jeder Hauptsache GT



VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt fuchs (10. Juni 2020)

na Ebay und Glück


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Januar 2021)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Laufenburg (Baden) finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2021)

geiles bahnrad! das wäre doch was fürs peterla!?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Januar 2021)

Moin moin!

Nice find!!

Wirklich ein seeeehr schönes Stück. Normalerweise werd ich ja mit den Track Bikes nicht warm, aber das wäre meins, wenn Größe 54....

Der Preis ist echt gesalzen...

VG
Peter


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Januar 2021)

Naja, in dem Fall ist es wohl doch eher so, dass du die fehlende Länge nicht mit dem (Oberschenkel-)Umfang wettmachen kannst... 😉

Aber echt ein megascharfes Teil. Auch was die Details wie Klemmung und fehlende Querstrebe zwischen den Kettenstreben angeht. Mich würden mal die genauen Geo-Unterschiede zu den Asphaltschneidern interessieren.


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2021)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Naja, in dem Fall ist es wohl doch eher so, dass du die fehlende Länge nicht mit dem (Oberschenkel-)Umfang wettmachen kannst... 😉
> 
> Aber echt ein megascharfes Teil. Auch was die Details wie Klemmung und fehlende Querstrebe zwischen den Kettenstreben angeht. Mich würden mal die genauen Geo-Unterschiede zu den Asphaltschneidern interessieren.


tretlager u. u. etwas höher wegen der steilwandkurve und toe overlap of death des todes. enge kurven hat es ja nicht so viele. ich durfte  letztes jahr die altehrwürdige offene rennbahn oerlikon sanieren und habe auch den bahnkurs gemacht  😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (24. Februar 2021)

≥ NOS GT All Terra Bicycles Banner 1991 2,42mtr x 92cm - Fietsen | Mountainbikes en ATB - Marktplaats.nl
					

Supergrote, zeldzame gt all terra bicycles banner uit 1991!!! Nos afmetingen: 2,42mtr x 92cm




					link.marktplaats.nl


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Mai 2021)

Grosses LTS mit Stöckli Lagersatz für gerademal 250€









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Isarvorstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## moitrich (23. Juni 2021)

GT Zaskar für 20" Räder  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie GT Zaskar für 20" Räder in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Raze (26. Oktober 2021)

Titan Renner:


----------



## tomasius (26. Oktober 2021)

… und den alten Hasen hier sicherlich bekannt! 😉

Tom 👍


----------



## Raze (26. Oktober 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> … und den alten Hasen hier sicherlich bekannt! 😉
> 
> Tom 👍


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Juli 2022)




----------



## ceo (30. Juli 2022)

1997 GT Edge Frameset Fillet hartgelötet Reynolds 853 Tubing 56cm x 56cm  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 1997 GT Edge Frameset Fillet hartgelötet Reynolds 853 Tubing 56cm x 56cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## epic2006 (30. August 2022)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Aachen-Mitte finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Selten, aber auch eine sportliche Preisvorstellung…


----------



## Joobxx (30. August 2022)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Und ein Verkäufer ohne Bewertungen.  Und ohne andere verkäufe. Oft wird man da zwar sein Geld los aber es kommt kein Rad an.... Jedoch ein Tolles Rad😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (3. September 2022)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Und ein Verkäufer ohne Bewertungen.  Und ohne andere verkäufe. Oft wird man da zwar sein Geld los aber es kommt kein Rad an.... Jedoch ein Tolles Rad😉


Bei so einem Deal geh ich stark davon aus das man eine persönliche Abholung macht.Also ich würde,selbst wenn ich von München nach Hamburg müsste.


----------



## Joobxx (3. September 2022)

cdrider schrieb:


> Bei so einem Deal geh ich stark davon aus das man eine persönliche Abholung macht.Also ich würde,selbst wenn ich von München nach Hamburg müsste.


Und der Treffpunkt wäre am Bahnhof oder ähnlich,  und nicht auf der raststätte in der Pampa...... 😂


----------



## epic2006 (3. September 2022)

So einen Deal würde ich überhaupt nicht machen, da man sich wohl kaum auf einen vernünftigen Preis wird einigen können…


----------



## 531c (4. September 2022)

Und das hier?:








						Gt Xizang Titan Juli Furtado
					

Angeboten wird ein Gt Xizang Titan in schönem Zustand . Begehrte Rahmengröße mit dem abfallenden...,Gt Xizang Titan Juli Furtado in Schleswig-Holstein - Neustadt in Holstein




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------

